# Lace Party with Bev-May 30th 2014



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to explore color this week. It is an area I'm not confident in, so therefore I need to improve. Please feel free to share your links and insights. I don't know about you, but something about color and how it is used can really call to my heart.

I am going to start with a video that is selling a class. I have not taken this class, but I just love the teacher's 
intro to color. There is a 45 sec preview of the class. This is something I might take at a later date.

http://www.creativebug.com/workshops/knitting-colorwork

This link talks about how to combine colors and then goes into some specifics about the different ways to combine colors in knitting-Fair Isle, one stranded knitting and slip stitching. Some of your are more experienced in these arts than I am. I am pretty much a straight knitter right now. Any color added is done easily with varigated yarn. 

This gal talks about a sweater she knitted and how she chose the colors.

http://scrubberbum.typepad.com/moth_heaven/2013/08/in-and-around-all-the-deadline-knitting-ive-managed-to-finish-one-more-version-of-hiro-this-time-in-an-autumnal-palette.html

Here is the color glossery she links to. It gives definition to words like Hue,Chromaticity, Saturation, Value and others.

http://www.colorcube.com/articles/theory/glossary.htm

Here's a small tutorial from Lionbrand:

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/01/18/color-theory-basics-for-knitting-and-crocheting/

Here are a few other misc links I found:

http://40plusstyle.com/how-to-wear-orange/

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Complementary+Colors+Chart&Form=IQFRDR#a

A book! I have ordered this book. It hasn't come yet. I am hoping to get it sometime this week, so that I can review it a bit for you. Knitter's Guide to Combining Colors by Kathleen and Nick Greco.

A review of another book:

http://knitting.about.com/od/reviews/fr/color-knitting-easy.htm

Some projects:

Color Affection Shawl. You pick the three colors that are combined in this shawl.

http://www.theloopyewe.com/sheri/2012/05/color-affection

Here's a link to Color Affection pattern in Ravely

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection

And thanks to Tamarque for a designer who has a bold use of color. Look at the gorgeous colors in these projects.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&craft=knitting&sort=best&query=Kieran%20Foley

And now some pictures, because you have to have pictures, right? They come out of the book Watercolor Quilts by Pat Magaret and Donna Slusser. I got this on my garage saling day and I bought it from the KPer I met. It is about quilts. But it is so much about color. The quilts are unusual in the way they use color. I will probably never make a quilt, but if I was going to it would be one of these. These colors call to my heart. Can anything be done like this in knitting?? You tell me. The third picture is one from a post on KP-her inspiration. The fourth is the finished project. Looks to me like she did it. Her user name is Laniw1.

Here's the link to the thread that she posted it on.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239350-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How fun! I LOVE color and look forward to checking out all of your links! What a lot of research you have done, Bev! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is great Bev! I will have to try to make time to check out your links- colour is something very important to me- all my life the visual has been paramount- having been taught at only 8 years how to paint with oil colours. Being Sunday, here I will be busy with church- my main day for socialising.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Off to a great start Bev, it'll take a while to check out the links which I'll do soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, it was a fun week to get ready for. 

Ooo, my book just came in the mail. I'll give you the low down after I check it out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev for all the links. Great topic . I am so happy you have started this as I am so intrigued by how to choose colors that will compliment each other. There is so much to learn about this, it will be fun to do together! I have a Kaffe Fassett book that I look at often, but have never made anything from it yet. Will check out your links now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, those quilts are gorgeous. Thanks for a great start. Now to check out the links.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, A valuable tool is a color wheel. Many artists use them. They are usually available with artist supplies. Compliments are colors opposite each other. Then there are triads, (3 colors), tetrads (4 colors). Then there are those who naturally have a feel for color. A color wheel is a good place to start. Using a varigated yarn and selecting solids or tonals to use together also helps. 

Now to look at your links. Color facinates me and knowing the colors I can and cannot wear is important.  :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Color--I just love working with color and looking at it and taking it in. Thank you for choosing this topic. Will have to begin reading the links.

I remember in grade school we were given the color wheel, in an art class most likely. It was explained how it worked--complementary colors, true colors, tones, tints, shades, etc. It was fascinating. In my business that information was used all the time to explain color choices to customers. 

What I also learned in later years was that the idea that color is just energy waves was critical, too. It taught that color creates moods and combinations can alter the mood or affect and effect of a given space or creation. 

And then I learned how color can be used for healing. Do you remember when hospitals and schools began to use pastel colors on the walls instead of gray and white? It was due to the recognition that colors on walls creates positive moods which are good for healing and learning. Years later, my visual therapist introduced me to these color dollops that would be viewed thru a black cone. This was done to promote healing of certain kinds of stuck feelings.

So, yes, this should be a great topic this week with all kinds of info to share and explore.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, it was a fun week to get ready for.
> 
> Ooo, my book just came in the mail. I'll give you the low down after I check it out.


Oh I am looking forward to hearing about your book. 
Wow. Those patterns by Kieren Foley are quite colorful. I especially like the 2 named Bubbles. And Yak and Shogun. And did you see the white one with all different color beads? I may have to put that in my favorites as a possibility sometime in the future. 
Since we are talking color here I have to share that I went totally off on a limb and joined the MKAL that KateyMarie joined - Summer Travels. Rather than using a light and dark yarns in the same color family ( or hue) - I am using 2 different shades. So I am trying 3 new things at once. Color and an MKAL and beads. Hope I don't chicken out. LOL I can't get a picture to show the true color of the yellow tones skein.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am really going to enjoy looking at these tomorrow. I love anything to do with colour. A real treat. I am going to bed now and just popped in to say thank you all for your support today. It was so healing to share with you all. God bless.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am really going to enjoy looking at these tomorrow. I love anything to do with colour. A real treat. I am going to bed now and just popped in to say thank you all for your support today. It was so healing to share with you all. God bless.


Norma,
So glad that we could help in some small way.

Chris,
I love your colors. I see the yellow. Both of your yarns seem to be tonal, which will give an added color texture.
And beads are easy. I used the crochet hook. Works like a charm.

The book-I just lost a big long post about this. So here we go again.  The focus of the book is combining two strands of different yarns to knit together for a project-differing textures and colors. So it's a different flavor of color combining. They have a chapter on which yarns combine best with which yarns. They have a chapter on colors and how to pick them-color wheels and how to use them. There are 8 projects included. There are three hundred swatches pictured with different combos. The swatches are broken up into seasonal chapters. I think I will learn from this book.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, this is the third time I am going to try this.

Tamarque,
I love the idea of colors being healing.




Now I am going to post this quick before I lose it. Ok, so I didn't lose it last time. I will delete what it repeats and then let it go.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, your book sounds fascinating! I look forward to hearing more about it from you. 

Norma, I hope you can rest more peacefully this evening. Thank you for trusting us enough to share.

Chris, your colors, beads and project sound fun and challenging.  You can do this! I favor the crochet hook method for beading also. Sometimes the dental flosser and string works better if the bead is really small, but it looks to me (from here  ) that you should be just fine with the crochet hook. Have fun!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I would like to explore color this week. It is an area I'm not confident in,


I feel the same way. Looking forward to checking you links.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just ran thru all the links. I like the Lionbrand one best for simplicity and clarity. 

The Kieran Foley patterns on Ravelry are mind boggling to see the vast variety of patterns and her use of color and she knows the language of knitting as well as we know our primary tongue. She had one bright red one that really popped for me. The stitches looked simple enough but the color contrasts really sang--at least to me.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Bev, this is a great topic. Thanks for starting it. I find myself drawn to bright colors. In fact, for,the MKAL that I am doing with Chris, I chose a bright fuchsia for my main color. 

I have a few of the Kieran Foley patterns because I was drawn to the designs. I would love to do Mini Bubbles, but have not chosen a yarn yet.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I am looking forward to hearing about your book.
> Wow. Those patterns by Kieren Foley are quite colorful. I especially like the 2 named Bubbles. And Yak and Shogun. And did you see the white one with all different color beads? I may have to put that in my favorites as a possibility sometime in the future.
> Since we are talking color here I have to share that I went totally off on a limb and joined the MKAL that KateyMarie joined - Summer Travels. Rather than using a light and dark yarns in the same color family ( or hue) - I am using 2 different shades. So I am trying 3 new things at once. Color and an MKAL and beads. Hope I don't chicken out. LOL I can't get a picture to show the true color of the yellow tones skein.


Your colors look great and the beads complement them well. I look forward to seeing your shawl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I'm so excited about this subject!!! I just finished the panel for the pillow and although it turned out fine, it did not turn out as nice as I want... I have it hard blocking right now and because there is a fair amount of acrylic in it I will steam it when its done... I need to figure out how to turn it into a pillow... I have ideas..  anyway I am all for learning how to knit with color.. I jumped in feet first and now I need to learn the finer details that turns a "its O.K" item to a "WOW" item


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
Your piece looks wonderful. Not bad I say, for a first try.  I am looking forward to learning also.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, beautiful. It will make a nice pillow.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Tamarque  possibly a home-made frosting? Limited amount of 85% organic cacao added to one of http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,honey_frosting,FF.html possibles.

Without the meat.my Soup recipe can be created without the wine. It helps offset the grease of the meatand, at 10% left of fatvery little is needed.

I'm not too adventurous for colorwork...but the Double-knit process is fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang,
That looks like colorwork to me. Looks great. I want to double knit some day. I'll probably start with a dishcloth.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, those colors compliment each other nicely and the beads seem to catch the color of both. 
Bev, your book sounds wonderful and will be a great reference to you for learning about color.
The Kieran Foley patterns were all beautiful to gaze at. 
Ronie, I think that your color work looks wonderful and will make a very pretty pillow. I will be interested to see how you back it.
Kaixixang , that double knit looks great. Does double knit look the same on the back as the front, but with the colors reversed?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie and Kaixixang--both of your pieces look great. I think you sell yourselves short and you are hereby ordered to stop it (lol)

Ronie, do you plan on putting a lining on your strand piece?

I have never done double knitting. It intrigues me so need to look up a pattern to try. I think color work is challenging and takes more time but the results are so rewarding.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree that the double knit process is fun. I always wonder who comes up with these different techniques.

This was my attempt last year after a demo at my Knitting Guild. I have to confess I didn't give a lot of thoughts to the colours I used. It was more a question of coming up with two different colours from leftovers.

All this talk about colours is very interesting and maybe I should take the time to really look at a colour wheel and maybe move out of my comfort zone a little.

Sue



kaixixang said:


> I'm not too adventurous for colorwork...but the Double-knit process is fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, you certainly have posted a lot of useful links. I had never given colour a lot of thought, but now I think I would like to explore a little. I just took a quick look at some of your links. 

I do remember that one KP posting with the afghan that took a couple of years with the view of the ocean. It would be wonderful to design something like that.

I was familiar with Keiran Foley and there are some fantastic designs there. Maybe one day I will try to knit one.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
I love your double knit teapot! Sone day. . .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have had a lovely time this morning looking at your links *Bev*. When Tamarque posted Keiren Foley's pattern I thought that thay were gorgeous. Techniques of two colour that have been posted are intriguing. Thank you, Ronie, Kaixixang and Sue. You are all are making my needles itch!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that teapot is very neat. Just watched KnitFreedom's video on double knitting. She is so clear with her teaching.


computer problems again. screen just blacking out in the middle of doing something and videos not downloading well and stopping mid stream. trying this new Apple that I inherited that was just checked out in the shop and trying to figure out the differences from my PC. does this technology nightmare ever stop!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronnie, I adore your sea horses
KX and Sue - beautiful pieces. 
I'm with Bev and may try double knitting in cotton and use as a hot pad/ pot holder type of thing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is very cool Sue. Thanks for showing both sides
I will have to look at that video you were talking about Tamarque. That is frustrating when you have computer malfunctions!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue that teapot is very neat. Just watched KnitFreedom's video on double knitting. She is so clear with her teaching.


Would you mind posting the link to the video? There might be several of us who would like to go looking-me.  But it would be good to have the link on the Party, cause it's about color. Thanks.  Also, thanks for your assesment on the link and that Lionbrands was the most straightforward and simple. I haven't really had time to go slowly with the links and learn. I just gathered as many as didn't seem repetitive. Sorry about your tech problems.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

This is the one I just watched. There are three parts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check it out, Ronie!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262259-1.html

Beautiful!

Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Omg !!! That is an absolutely stunning piece of work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the KnitFreedom link:






She does it in 3 separate videos that are short and clear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That filet crochet shawl is quite the masterpiece of design and execution.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. Oh to be able to do that. A real work of art.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Check it out, Ronie!!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262259-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tamarque.  And Cayrn. Gonna check those out later. It may be the week to learn double knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think you will enjoy giving it a try. It is fun doing it and watching it work out.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tamarque.  And Cayrn. Gonna check those out later. It may be the week to learn double knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And just to complicate things, there is also a video by another woman on doing an invisible cast on for double knitting. Not sure where I would use an invisible cast on for double knitting. Maybe a thick sock cuff that wants a 2-color effect.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Lovely start ladies! Ronie!!!!! That is beautiful! KX, I love your tea pot! Never tried that before....now on my to-do list! Chris, those yarn selections are going to be wonderful! The beads are great too! That "photo-inspired" afghan is amazing. I've often wanted to try one from looking out my windows at the mountains and sky....what inspiration!

Fine Start Bev!!! I love color!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all you are being very kind.. I do think that when I turn it over and give some stitches some tugs and pulls that I will be happier with it... its my first attempt and I loved it all!!! such a fun and relaxing process... I just really need to know more about the whole thing.. like how many stitches before twisting the floater?? I struggled with that a lot.. oh and the best way to twist it? should it be a tight twist or just a trailing twist that travels across the back?? Like I said I have LOTS to learn  its why I was practically screaming with delight when I saw Bevs topic for the week 


Kaixixang That is great! The pattern I did was suppose to be done double knitted and I wish I had done it that way now.. it wouldn't have gaps in it.. 
Sue such a sweet little tea pot! I love that.. Isn't it funny all 3 of us used the same colors 

Bev that is a stunning shawl.. I have a booklet from Annies Attic that has several filet crochet designs in it.. and they show how much a piece will grow depending on the yarn weight used.. 
Thanks for sharing.. I would love to do something like this.. although maybe more in a afghan or throw size


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Just checked out some of the links....it would be fun to knit a color chart as an afghan or even a color wheel for a shawl! Ok...I'm getting a bit "out there" aren't I?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Like I said I have LOTS to learn  its why I was practically screaming with delight when I saw Bevs topic for the week


It is exactly why this was my topic this week. I have so much to learn. And I am drawn to color. How can you be a knitter and not be drawn to color. It is so much a part of our art.  So I am as much a student this week as you all. If you have something to share, examples in your knitting, links, insights whatever, please do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Just checked out some of the links....it would be fun to knit a color chart as an afghan or even a color wheel for a shawl! Ok...I'm getting a bit "out there" aren't I?


oh what fun that would be... and it would give us the permission to buy yarn in each of those colors... Or maybe get a package of LionBrand Bon Bons and do a smaller one?? I wonder how big those bon bons would make it? maybe table cloths size?? that would be so much fun too.. think of it on a picknic table... Ok thanks Jacki LOL now my minds going crazy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--usually in strand knitting floats are captured about every 3-4 stitches. The wisdom is to never have a float longer than 5 stitches. Do them loosely so the fabric doesn't pucker or lose its stretch.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--usually in strand knitting floats are captured about every 3-4 stitches. The wisdom is to never have a float longer than 5 stitches. Do them loosely so the fabric doesn't pucker or lose its stretch.


Thank you very much! I was doing 5ish..LOL sometimes less I think there could be a few 6's in there.. but I was winging it.. and I know if I didn't need to stress it I would of been even more enjoyable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe This looks like a fast easy project to tackle.. they are coasters! 
Just a thought!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie - your sea horses look fine - I think you're being hard on yourself.

Sue and Kaixixang - now I'm interested in double knitting. That and entrelac I've never attempted. I say entrelac because every pattern I've seen seems to be multi-coloured which makes sense.

Bev - the throw you showed and gave the link to is a lovely piece of imaginative work and the close up from the quilt book is just lovely.

My dad was a painter decorator and signwriter to trade and he ended up as a paint consultant for a very famous paint company. Our house was always a riot of colour due to his decorating and he was an expert on colour matching. When I was a teenager he would always comment on what I was wearing colourwise and so I picked up his enthusiasm. He was also an amateur watercolour artist.
Another influence was my mum who did beautiful Fair Isle and taught me how to knit two handed. Back in the 80s and 90s I did a lot of intarsia, Fair Isle, Scandinavian and jacquard knitting (thanks to my mum) so I naturally gravitated to bright colours to make the colours pop. 
I wear and knit bright colours as often as possible and there's little neutral colours in my stash. I might just take a photo of it but not when hubby's here in case he catches me and sees it :shock: :lol: 
It's been a while since I did any stranded knitting so it's nice to see everyone else's colour mixing.
Having said all that - I'm not sure I'd be very good at mixing neutrals and muted colours - I'd always want to pop something a bit bright in just because my brain works that way.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe This looks like a fast easy project to tackle.. they are coasters!
> Just a thought!


Those are very pretty Ronie :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you very much! I was doing 5ish..LOL sometimes less I think there could be a few 6's in there.. but I was winging it.. and I know if I didn't need to stress it I would of been even more enjoyable.


You'll know next time and you'll find that restricting to 3 or 4 will make the fabric more even as well as firmer. My mum always said never float over 5 - pick up on the third one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Ronie - your sea horses look fine - I think you're being hard on yourself.
> 
> Sue and Kaixixang - now I'm interested in double knitting. That and entrelac I've never attempted. I say entrelac because every pattern I've seen seems to be multi-coloured which makes sense.
> 
> ...


Some colour work I did a number of years ago, bit hard to see if these shots are focussed- the little boy was well aware I had my eye on him- and was moving rather fast.

I did also a very bright version of this- but have never seen photographs of either child wearing it- it may have been too bright for my daughter- I will have to ask her- as it is a Public Holiday here- (Queen's Birthday) she will have the day off.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful postings, again. That shawl is a work of art.
I have looked at the double knitting links and downloaded the pad patterns. So much knitting and so little time :thumbup:
Your knitting is lovely, Julie. These models never do as we wish!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some colour work I did a number of years ago, bit hard to see if these shots are focussed- the little boy was well aware I had my eye on him- and was moving rather fast.
> 
> I did also a very bright version of this- but have never seen photographs of either child wearing it- it may have been too bright for my daughter- I will have to ask her- as it is a Public Holiday here- (Queen's Birthday) she will have the day off.


It's lovely and I love the colour choices you made. Certainly not dull! I'd love to see the very bright one.
It's strange - both my daughters wear muted colours and a lot of black but they both choose to have bright red hair and both have had pink hair. My son is the one addicted to colour - he rarely wears neutrals or muted colours. We clash sometimes..... :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish--how wonderful to have grown up with an artistic family. It really was a skill years ago for painters to mix their own colors and they all did it as a requirement. We have lost so much with manufactured products--this is just another arena.

Julie--your sweater is wonderful and that child is a real beauty.

Off to the art auction where my 3 pieces are included. Wish me luck they bring in a decent price. A customer of mine when to view the auction yesterday and said one of them was showcased in the middle of the wall and drew eyes. So will check in with all later. Enjoy the day. Hope it is as beautiful for everyone as it is here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful work Julie!!! 

Trish I wonder how it is best to twist those stands in the back.. I need to search through You Tube videos.. Very Pink has a series and I like her quite a bit.. I should continue my research  Thanks for that advice by the way.. I did think 5 or less would be best


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think I might do these. They would be good for using up leftover yarn.

Sue


Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe This looks like a fast easy project to tackle.. they are coasters!
> Just a thought!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe This looks like a fast easy project to tackle.. they are coasters!
> Just a thought!


I love it. What a perfect place to start. My DD did a baby blanket for her first project. It took an hour to do a row and it was 200 rows. Ah, but it was beautiful!! I will look up a picture for you all.

Jacki,
I think a color chart would be wonderful. Laniw1 did such an amazing job pooling her colors correctly. I wonder how she did it. Did she do a chart first? If you did a chart and colored in the squares you would have an idea of how it would turn out. Remember those paint by number things. Could you find one you like, chart it and knit it? I'm right out there with you, Jacki. 

Julie,
Love your colorwork on the little sweater/jacket. love the model too. His eyes are full of mischief. 

Tamarque,
I hope things sell well for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful postings, again. That shawl is a work of art.
> I have looked at the double knitting links and downloaded the pad patterns. So much knitting and so little time :thumbup:
> Your knitting is lovely, Julie. These models never do as we wish!


He was like quick silver that night!
So good to talk dear! I hope to call again before my plan runs out in September!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So many pretty things! Ronie, would it be possible to knit a scroll edging to make your sea horses square? How fun! You are all doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Trish,
What a wonderful way to grow up, amongst all the color and working out of it in the family life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> It's lovely and I love the colour choices you made. Certainly not dull! I'd love to see the very bright one.
> It's strange - both my daughters wear muted colours and a lot of black but they both choose to have bright red hair and both have had pink hair. My son is the one addicted to colour - he rarely wears neutrals or muted colours. We clash sometimes..... :lol:


It is so long ago, I have only one of the yarns from it- a bright fuchsia pink- knowing me it would have had oranges as well but don't have recall beyond that- still a while before I dare ring Bronwen- she is not a morning person by instinct- and 10 30 am., often finds her still grumpy on her days off. It is approaching 6 am, time to take my meds. I do hope it has not been thrown out!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is a flashback to last week:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Trish,
> What a wonderful way to grow up, amongst all the color and working out of it in the family life.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Trish--how wonderful to have grown up with an artistic family. It really was a skill years ago for painters to mix their own colors and they all did it as a requirement. We have lost so much with manufactured products--this is just another arena.
> 
> Julie--your sweater is wonderful and that child is a real beauty.
> 
> Off to the art auction where my 3 pieces are included. Wish me luck they bring in a decent price. A customer of mine when to view the auction yesterday and said one of them was showcased in the middle of the wall and drew eyes. So will check in with all later. Enjoy the day. Hope it is as beautiful for everyone as it is here.


Deliberately an older photo of him- not right to plaster them around - children can be so vulnerable- he is growing up so quickly- loves talking, sometimes to his nana j, both children have glorious hair- DGD particularly so but I am very careful not to post anything that would identify her. At 11 we are now getting to the pre-teen moodiness.
Would be fascinated to know the name of your Russian!
We are forecast for sun, at least that is what my barometer says- bit early to tell- not daylight yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> beautiful work Julie!!!
> 
> Trish I wonder how it is best to twist those stands in the back.. I need to search through You Tube videos.. Very Pink has a series and I like her quite a bit.. I should continue my research  Thanks for that advice by the way.. I did think 5 or less would be best


Thanks Ronie!- 5 does tend to involve untangling even when using bobbins, I would be interested to hear from Trish how to do the two handed work- I just struggle on with all my colours in one hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love it. What a perfect place to start. My DD did a baby blanket for her first project. It took an hour to do a row and it was 200 rows. Ah, but it was beautiful!! I will look up a picture for you all.
> 
> Jacki,
> I think a color chart would be wonderful. Laniw1 did such an amazing job pooling her colors correctly. I wonder how she did it. Did she do a chart first? If you did a chart and colored in the squares you would have an idea of how it would turn out. Remember those paint by number things. Could you find one you like, chart it and knit it? I'm right out there with you, Jacki.
> ...


OOOOPs hit send by mistake- the thing is a dressing gown- found in Golden Hands all you can Knit and Crochet for Babies and Children (I think ) a real 1970's classic that had a patchwork trouser and sweater with epaulettes on the front- made the set for #2 (Bronwen) in red rather than yellow colourways- she can't stand it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is a flashback to last week:


interesting!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow... I finally caught with the party! I couldn't find it last night, even in "new topics"!! Anyway, I am happy we're looking at color this week... I love color, and like to be jolted out of my color rut! Now to read all the contributions before the thread has stretched too far!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is a flashback to last week:


I love it!!! I will be making some of these


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

What great posts this morning.

The double knit hot pads look like a good first project. Toni, I have also been intrigued by illusion knitting. I just typed 'illusion' into the Ravely search and came up with some very interesting patterns.

Julie, the jacket for your grandson is beautiful. I bet the one you did in pinks is gorgeous, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So many pretty things! Ronie, would it be possible to knit a scroll edging to make your sea horses square? How fun! You are all doing great! :thumbup:


I just need to let it relax a bit and pull my LOOSE stitches from the back then steam it.. I could possibly get it to behave into a 'near' square.. measurements are super important.. I hadn't though of doing that scroll edge but now that you mention it I think it would be beautiful.. I wonder how I would do that ??? it's 78 stitches across and 108 rows... I think a little playing around will be in order LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think a little playing around will be in order LOL


with a chart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateyMarie said:


> What great posts this morning.
> 
> The double knit hot pads look like a good first project. Toni, I have also been intrigued by illusion knitting. I just typed 'illusion' into the Ravely search and came up with some very interesting patterns.
> 
> Julie, the jacket for your grandson is beautiful. I bet the one you did in pinks is gorgeous, too.


It is so long since I saw it, I would have to reserve judgement- I know that someone was startled that my paintings were so vivid- really bright colours- when I am normally a very mild mannered person. I hope to get back into painting before too much longer- might have to wait for the spring weather- to warm things up a bit!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
Love your illusion knitting. It seems to be color work to me. 

Roni,
Good luck!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> with a chart!


yes! its on the pattern it would just need to be turned!

I have gotten nothing done today and its nearly noon..LOL I have been bouncing back and forth between here and Pinterest.. made a new board and been having a blast filling it up


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


Wow!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


Double wow!!!!! That's some first project!

Today I am doing my homework for my Fair Isle class this coming Saturday. Have to get the first couple inches completed. If I learn any helpful hints I'll be sure to let you all know, and will be sure to post a pic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Double wow!!!!! That's some first project!
> 
> Today I am doing my homework for my Fair Isle class this coming Saturday. Have to get the first couple inches completed. If I learn any helpful hints I'll be sure to let you all know, and will be sure to post a pic.


Not the gansey, today!?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was like quick silver that night!
> So good to talk dear! I hope to call again before my plan runs out in September!


Such a lovely surprise and so enjoyable :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Such a lovely surprise and so enjoyable :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> This is a flashback to last week:


Was it fun to do? You can see the pattern so well. A very good job!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Bev, that is amazing! Did I tell you how amazing that is? Never seen anything like it! What is the pattern? Double knit? Whatever it is all I can say is WOW!!!!!! Beautiful work!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that is beautiful.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


Absolutely stunning. Give her my congratulations


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Jacki, it's double knit. I couldn't believe that she stuck with it and persevered those 200 hours. I can ask her where she got the pattern if you like.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yum color. Thanks for the links Bev. I have several of Kristin Nichols' books. Her color combinations and patterns are amazing. I don't know why we are all so intimidated by bold color choices, but we are. Can't wait to check out all the links.
Ellie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the gansey, today!?


If I get time later I'll work on it Julie. I need to run out to the grocery store and iron a couple of things. I do have the front done and 1 third of the back. Maybe I'll stay up late and finish the back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> If I get time later I'll work on it Julie. I need to run out to the grocery store and iron a couple of things. I do have the front done and 1 third of the back. Maybe I'll stay up late and finish the back.


Goodness you are doing well- this is a full size one isn't it?- did not mean to chivvy you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jacki,
> I think a color chart would be wonderful. Laniw1 did such an amazing job pooling her colors correctly. I wonder how she did it. Did she do a chart first? If you did a chart and colored in the squares you would have an idea of how it would turn out. Remember those paint by number things. Could you find one you like, chart it and knit it? I'm right out there with you, Jacki.


I PMed Laniw1 and asked her if she charted it. This is her answer.

I didn't chart a thing. I literally designed this row by row. I pictured in my head how I wanted the next couple of inches to look--which colors I wanted to phase in or phase out, for example-- then used markers to indicate where the color changes for the next row would take place. (I got very good at estimating where to do a Russian join or magic knot to switch colors where I wanted. Besides, it really didn't matter if I was off by a few stitches in one direction or the other.) Also, since this started out as a stash buster, I frequently changed my mind about how the colors would flow based on the yarn I had on hand. If I had tried to chart it from the beginning, I'd still be fussing with graph paper rather than yarn. Large projects get pretty tedious, but in this case it was like starting fresh every time I picked up my needles.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tamarque, I hope you did well at the auction and got the price you wanted for you art pieces. 
Roni, love the double knit hot pad pattern. 
Toni, the illusion knitting seems like fun too and is quite amazing how it works. 
Julie, your color work on that piece for your grandson was so well done and the colors seem to compliment each other so well. 
Bev, that blanket your daughter did is outstanding. What perseverance that must have taken to get done! Just beautiful work. 
Laniw1 has wonderful visual skills to be able to see that all in her head without charting! A true artist!
Chris, any hints on fair isle technique would be appreciated! 
I did watch a YouTube video about catching the floats, that was helpful to me. Here is the link.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, 7 pages already! Very cool! Love the topic for this week Bev. My first attempt at knitting was a fair isle throw pillow. The pattern was designed for beginning knitters as you only had two colors to worry about for each row. I still have the pillow around somewhere.

Great work ladies, love all the pot holders. And great job by your DD Bev.

Sorry to hear you have had a difficult problem with your DH Normaedern but hopefully the worst is past.

I know that there is a lot more going on with everyone. I should take notes as I read the posts, or type in Notepad and copy / paste. But that would be too organized. 

I am almost done with the center piece of the baby blanket. Next up will be the border. The pattern has it knit in four pieces then sewn on. I am going to attempt to knit it on as I go and do it in one piece (less weaving in of ends). Worst case is I frog the border. The shower was today so I did tell the new mom about it. She is due in mid-September so I will have it done before then.

I have decided on Patons Kroy sock yarn for our Lace Party KAL. The colors are pink, blue, white, and grey so it will be interesting to see how the pooling turns out. But I have several balls so if I use these I will have space for new yarn (giggle).

Happy color knitting,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
Just remember. We want to see pictures of your baby blanket.

Farther review of the book- The Knitter's Guide to Combining Yarn. They have a lovely chapter on substituting yarns in pattern. How to choose based on weight, gauge, fiber, yarn characteristics and yardage. I did some yarn combining this afternoon. I think it's interesting the effect the blended color has on the base yarn. And the orange yarn is one I really doubted would work, but the book said it would. I think I like that one the best.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Was it fun to do? You can see the pattern so well. A very good job!


Yes, it was. Thank you. The needles seemed small for a worsted weight yarn, so it got pretty tight, but it probably needed to be that way for the design to show.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Got an answer from my DD about the pattern for the blanket.

Lol, aww, that's great! I am super proud of it myself! I keep pictures on my phone and show them off to anyone who expresses even moderate interest.

Here is the link to the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-celtic-patterns-baby-blanket

If people want to do it, warn them that there are a couple mistakes early on in the chart. The mistakes are noted in the errata, just make sure you mark up the chart before you start so you don't wind up like me, with a mistake-y baby blanket! (seriously, no one would notice anyway!)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Yum color. Thanks for the links Bev. I have several of Kristin Nichols' books. Her color combinations and patterns are amazing. I don't know why we are all so intimidated by bold color choices, but we are. Can't wait to check out all the links.
> Ellie


Hi Ellie welcome to the lace party... I love bold colors but never really know how to use them or put together for a appealing design 

WOW Bev tell her she has fans around the world  that is stunning..

I am getting close to finishing up the market bag... Sue how is your coming.. I am thinking knitting this in the round would of gone faster than crochet.. I realize crochet in most cases is faster but all these chain 5 take a lot of time.. I am loving it though and it is turning out better than I expected.. Oh and its all colorful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are quite a bit ahead of me. I have sort of put it aside as I am doing a test knit now. I may get to it this week as it is designated as my "watching the News project", as it is fairly easy to do. Unfortunately I haven't had an opportunity to watch the News the last couple of nights.


Ronie said:


> Hi Ellie welcome to the lace party... I love bold colors but never really know how to use them or put together for a appealing design
> 
> WOW Bev tell her she has fans around the world  that is stunning..
> 
> I am getting close to finishing up the market bag... Sue how is your coming.. I am thinking knitting this in the round would of gone faster than crochet.. I realize crochet in most cases is faster but all these chain 5 take a lot of time.. I am loving it though and it is turning out better than I expected.. Oh and its all colorful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--what Russian are you asking about? The designer that I posted or someone else?

Bev--that baby blanket is spectacular. Funny that it is called Celtic. The graphics look very Native American to me. Interesting how symbols can be universal.

Okay, hung out at the art auction all afternoon since my pieces were scattered throughout the event. There were actually 4 pieces instead of the 3 that I expected. It was an interesting experience since I never went to a large art auction before. Did one twice with a business group that focused on the artist who got most of the money. The event was to advertise the town and support local businesses so it was a very different kind of event. This one was strictly about selling lots of art. 

There were about 220 pieces in the event. That's a lot of art and lots of color. The color was intense as the walls were completely covered with paintings, drawings, etchings, statuary. It was pretty overpowering. But from my point of view it was a bomb. The audience was not spending a lot for the most part. Several pieces went for over $2000 but most were betw $100-400.00. My pieces went on the lower end which means that I don't think I profited at all. It was very disappointing leaving me feeling it was a very bad deal and I had been manipulated. My pieces were fantastic and so much better than some of the ones that sold for $700+. The art dealer/auctioneer did a very poor job selling the artist. Made him sound like a world vagabond instead of a serious artist that moved to study different styles of painting and had gallery showings wherever he lived. This man was very well respected in the art world in his life and he knew many big name artists, but you would never know this from the sales pitch given. So much for my venting. I will have to talk with this dealer and am prepared to cut the relationship.

What was interesting was to watch the high tech protocol. People were hooked in online and by phone while the auction was in process so the bidding was coming from several sources at once. As a consequence, while there were about 50 people in the auction room, there were about 175 people from many geographical places participating.

And btw, I sat there working on my baby blanket till I ran out of what to do. Then I noticed a woman come in and a ball of yarn rolled out of her bag. I sat there quietly laughing to myself enjoying the moment.

Since we are doing color this week, you might like to look at my facebook page if you haven't before. There is a chullo hat in really bright colors that was made for my baby gd. Sorry, but I cannot find photos to upload directly. The pattern is betw intarsia and strand knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> beautiful work Julie!!!
> 
> Trish I wonder how it is best to twist those stands in the back.. I need to search through You Tube videos.. Very Pink has a series and I like her quite a bit.. I should continue my research  Thanks for that advice by the way.. I did think 5 or less would be best


Don't know if you got this answered but what is recommended is that you always pick up the strands in the same way. In other words, one strand always gets picked up from under and the other from over. I tend to twist my yarns by picking up the working strand from under the one that is floating. If this makes sense to you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque,
So sorry things went poorly this afternoon.

I remember that hat. It's a wonderful hat.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don't know if you got this answered but what is recommended is that you always pick up the strands in the same way. In other words, one strand always gets picked up from under and the other from over. I tend to twist my yarns by picking up the working strand from under the one that is floating. If this makes sense to you.


Yes it does and it helps greatly... thanks... I'm so sorry your show didn't go well... but you never know what will come of these things. It only takes one persons passing the word about your work to get a great business going


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A message from Umoza:
*please let everyone in the Lace Party know that I am okay. Both my laptop and tablet are in the shop and working on the keypad on my phone is just ridiculous. Plus, for some reason I cant stay on Ravelry or KP for more than 10 minutes at a time with the phone.*
I am sure that I am not the only one that was worrying.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know this. Glad to know that she is alright.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A message from Umoza:
> *please let everyone in the Lace Party know that I am okay. Both my laptop and tablet are in the shop and working on the keypad on my phone is just ridiculous. Plus, for some reason I cant stay on Ravelry or KP for more than 10 minutes at a time with the phone.*
> I am sure that I am not the only one that was worrying.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A message from Umoza:
> *please let everyone in the Lace Party know that I am okay. Both my laptop and tablet are in the shop and working on the keypad on my phone is just ridiculous. Plus, for some reason I cant stay on Ravelry or KP for more than 10 minutes at a time with the phone.*
> I am sure that I am not the only one that was worrying.


I am glad to hear that Umoza is okay. I was just thinking about her and wondering. Thank you and if you talk to her again let her know we hope her laptop and tablet get fixed quickly so she can join back in!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> Just remember. We want to see pictures of your baby blanket.
> 
> Farther review of the book- The Knitter's Guide to Combining Yarn. They have a lovely chapter on substituting yarns in pattern. How to choose based on weight, gauge, fiber, yarn characteristics and yardage. I did some yarn combining this afternoon. I think it's interesting the effect the blended color has on the base yarn. And the orange yarn is one I really doubted would work, but the book said it would. I think I like that one the best.


I like the surf color with the base yarn and the orange. Great way to play with color!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am glad to hear that Umoza is okay. I was just thinking about her and wondering. Thank you and if you talk to her again let her know we hope her laptop and tablet get fixed quickly so she can join back in!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> A message from Umoza:
> *please let everyone in the Lace Party know that I am okay. Both my laptop and tablet are in the shop and working on the keypad on my phone is just ridiculous. Plus, for some reason I cant stay on Ravelry or KP for more than 10 minutes at a time with the phone.*
> I am sure that I am not the only one that was worrying.


Thank you so much, Jane, for passing this on. So glad to hear Umoza is ok.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Great topic. I am always interested in learning new things about color and how to us it in knitting and other areas.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


That's incredible!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tamarque, I hope you did well at the auction and got the price you wanted for you art pieces.
> Roni, love the double knit hot pad pattern.
> Toni, the illusion knitting seems like fun too and is quite amazing how it works.
> Julie, your color work on that piece for your grandson was so well done and the colors seem to compliment each other so well.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tamarque, did I remember the nationality wrong- I thought the art you were auctioning was from Russia?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A message from Umoza:
> *please let everyone in the Lace Party know that I am okay. Both my laptop and tablet are in the shop and working on the keypad on my phone is just ridiculous. Plus, for some reason I cant stay on Ravelry or KP for more than 10 minutes at a time with the phone.*
> I am sure that I am not the only one that was worrying.


I had taken the step of emailing Umoza, I was getting so concerned.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Yes, it was. Thank you. The needles seemed small for a worsted weight yarn, so it got pretty tight, but it probably needed to be that way for the design to show.


That was what I found and some times it hurt to knit! The sacrifices we take for our art :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev*That was a very interesting experiment. You made start thinking. That is always a good thing
*Tamarque* That was such a disappointment for you. I am so sorry. The hat is fantastic
*Julie* I hope your daughter remembers the photo. I am nosey so I enjoy a peek.
I am so pleased tha Umoza is Ok. I was becoming concerned.
Welcome to our new members. I hope to get to know you better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Bev*That was a very interesting experiment. You made start thinking. That is always a good thing
> *Tamarque* That was such a disappointment for you. I am so sorry. The hat is fantastic
> *Julie* I hope your daughter remembers the photo. I am nosey so I enjoy a peek.
> I am so pleased tha Umoza is Ok. I was becoming concerned.
> Welcome to our new members. I hope to get to know you better


She does not have the best of memories now she is mother of two, and working very nearly full-time- so I will be reminding her at a suitable distance of time- don't want to hassle her!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness you are doing well- this is a full size one isn't it?- did not mean to chivvy you!


Not a full size (it is for my GS, age 6) or I would still be working in the round. I must knit way slower than most of you. I also think it just takes me longer online sine I use the smartphone and have to type with my thumbs. And goodness knows I spend a lot of time online on KP.
I forgot to mention how much I like that color work sweater! And am looking forward to a pic of the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Not a full size (it is for my GS, age 6) or I would still be working in the round. I must knit way slower than most of you. I also think it just takes me longer online sine I use the smartphone and have to type with my thumbs. And goodness knows I spend a lot of time online on KP.
> I forgot to mention how much I like that color work sweater! And am looking forward to a pic of the other.


So just a bit bigger than the blue one that I am working on! KP can be time consuming!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

> Re: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-celtic-patterns-baby-blanket
> 2009-09-13: New version of PDF uploaded; almost all changes are cosmetic, but one correction was made to the chart schematic - two of the sections said to use Chart H when one of them should actually have said to use chart I.


Basically only pay attention to the last entry on the Ravelry page.

KittyChris  You cant be stitching slower than IIve been working on the same baby blanket for at least 1-2 years now. Maybe Ill have it finished before the child attends preschool/kindergarten  Im 4 eyelet sections into the body of the LAST hobby horses of 6 total. Then Ill have nose (soon), neck, and tail. Part of the delay is Im using knit 6 edge, 2 between panels with a 3-4 row separation of knit on backside, purl on frontside between bottom and next panel. Dont get me started how LOOOONG it would have been had I stayed with the cables as the original author proposed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tamarque, did I remember the nationality wrong- I thought the art you were auctioning was from Russia?


I wasn't sure what you were asking. The art was by a Russian artist by the name of Joseph Levin. He emigrated from Russian in 1922 and lived in France, China, New York (not far from me which is how I got involved with his work), perhaps in Mexico/Carribean for a time, or at least visited in those countries. Apparently he had a good following internationally and many of his works sold for pretty decent prices. His style was quite varied and he was good at it all. He died in France in 1979. I have a photo of him which I loaned to the art dealer and several portraits he did of himself and other family members. They are remarkably good.

Thanks for telling us/me about your art background. I did not know this about you. Explains much of your well developed talents.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your words of support on my attempt at an art auction. I was really counting on bringing in some profit as my income is so down. So much for expectations--they leave too much room for disappointment.

So glad to know Umoza is okay. Amazing how technology problems just isolate us these days.

I think I would like strand knitting so much more if I could develop some speed and a sense of comfortable coordination doing it. It always makes me feel like 10 left thumbs (no disparagement meant to left handed folk). My attempts at it are generally limited to detail segments on larger pieces. I do it better with crochet. I always forget the name it is given with crochet, but it really is the same technique.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *Bev*That was a very interesting experiment. You made start thinking. That is always a good thing


I really do not like the base yarn. It was a packet I ordered from Ice Yarns. 60% alpaca. It is not soft, it is a harsh yarn. So, I thought maybe I would find something that make it better. If I try it again, I will try a softer yarn. I would like to find a way to use it. It was fun seeing the different results.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have used 2 strands of different yarns together to soften them up. One that I recall was a mohair boucle that felt harsh to touch. I knit it with a very soft dk merino. 

Have also used up acrylics prints that I didn't like with solid colors to create a richer texture and color combo.

Sometimes knitting variegated yarns double strand will add great richness as you dont match the patterning of the yarn, but offset the strand colors, if that makes sense to you.

Or adding a carry along yarn that is the opposite of the main yarn in texture and color. 

A great way to change color and texture is to knit 2 strands together and change one of them at intervals. This can create a custom flow of color and texture instead of the harsher definition of stripes.

Ugly can be made beautiful when married to other colors and textures that will modify the effect. Do this in house decor as well. We can change an entire room that looks harsh with accents that blend the effects of the furniture and wall colors together with modifying colors, shapes and textures.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great looking little kid in his dressing gown! And the pattern on that is outstanding! I love the colors-- you did a great job!



Lurker 2 said:


> Some colour work I did a number of years ago, bit hard to see if these shots are focussed- the little boy was well aware I had my eye on him- and was moving rather fast.
> 
> I did also a very bright version of this- but have never seen photographs of either child wearing it- it may have been too bright for my daughter- I will have to ask her- as it is a Public Holiday here- (Queen's Birthday) she will have the day off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I wasn't sure what you were asking. The art was by a Russian artist by the name of Joseph Levin. He emigrated from Russian in 1922 and lived in France, China, New York (not far from me which is how I got involved with his work), perhaps in Mexico/Carribean for a time, or at least visited in those countries. Apparently he had a good following internationally and many of his works sold for pretty decent prices. His style was quite varied and he was good at it all. He died in France in 1979. I have a photo of him which I loaned to the art dealer and several portraits he did of himself and other family members. They are remarkably good.
> 
> Thanks for telling us/me about your art background. I did not know this about you. Explains much of your well developed talents.


Sorry, did not mean to brag- just colour is not something that causes me problems- although I can understand people wanting to gain confidence with colour wheels etc, I am rather taken by the quote, misremembered from Kaffe Fassett- 'when in doubt about colours, add twenty more!'- His Auto-biography is well worth at least a look.
Had not heard of Levin- but I am well away from local artistic circles- having lived so long in the South Island, and now in the south of this city. It is around 30k to the Art Gallery, and a day long hike on Public Transport. Althought next year we are supposed at last to get Electric trains which may speed things up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> What a great looking little kid in his dressing gown! And the pattern on that is outstanding! I love the colors-- you did a great job!


Thanks, Mary! I hope soon to have a visual record of the bright one- this one is very subdued in comparison. I must wait probably until the weekend before ringing my daughter again- She would flip out were I to call everyday as some are able with their children. But I was most impressed at how she handled the little boy tonight as he was threatening to implode- it is hard being 4 when big sis is 11.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That was what I found and some times it hurt to knit! The sacrifices we take for our art :lol:


The sunshine illusion cloth knitted up pretty quickly, but my fingers were sore for a couple of days after! It was worth the sacrifice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--you did not sound bragging at all. There are so many things that people do not learn in our societies. Color seems to be one of them. Working with our hands is another.
And one of my big ones, is learning how to deal with difference and being able to step outside our comfort zones.

For example regarding color: There was one customer who was so open to all colors as long as it was green! Another one liked color but said she was a beige person. Had to work on opening her up to color. She seemed to trust me so we had a good and successful time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Julie--you did not sound bragging at all. There are so many things that people do not learn in our societies. Color seems to be one of them. Working with our hands is another.
> And one of my big ones, is learning how to deal with difference and being able to step outside our comfort zones.
> 
> For example regarding color: There was one customer who was so open to all colors as long as it was green! Another one liked color but said she was a beige person. Had to work on opening her up to color. She seemed to trust me so we had a good and successful time.


What field were you working in?- I find the comment about the beige person very funny!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DD's baby blanket. They told her this is the only blanket the baby will sleep on.


Wow! Just beautiful, Bev. Congratulate your DD for me.

Great color work KX and Ronie!. Your illusion work is looking good, Toni. I am impressed with all your color work everyone. I can't imagine doing the piece that you did, Julie and then you have done another one? Good for you!!

Your color links will be very interesting to read through when I get a chance, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That 'beige' comment really was pretty hysterical. I have worked in the remodeling industry for many years. Part of my work involves helping people chose colors for their homes, interior as well as exterior. That beige comment came in a kitchen we were doing 2 yrs ago. The woman was spending a chunk of money and I was not going to just repaint some neutral blah color so I began to move the situation forward into talks on her color choices and what they were about. She came up with that comment which has always stuck with me. Just way too funny to forget!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That 'beige' comment really was pretty hysterical. I have worked in the remodeling industry for many years. Part of my work involves helping people chose colors for their homes, interior as well as exterior. That beige comment came in a kitchen we were doing 2 yrs ago. The woman was spending a chunk of money and I was not going to just repaint some neutral blah color so I began to move the situation forward into talks on her color choices and what they were about. She came up with that comment which has always stuck with me. Just way too funny to forget!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Thanks for your suggestions from experience.  I have some dk cashmerino. I might try that.

In fact, I am going to print out your reply and tape it in the front of my Yarn Combining book. Excellent advice.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, the item Abner was hiding was a snack for later. He greeted me with a slurpy kiss and doggy hug this morning. Daisy Mae stood by thumping my leg with her tail.

One way to combine colors and get something different is to knit across with one color, return to the beginning (do not turn), add second color and knit across again with second color.

Now turn, knit or purl using first color, then the second.

It makes some interesting colors and designs, uses up scraps, has a different on each side. Is a good way to gradually change colors, mixing them for a new look instead of a sudden change.

Works best with circular needles but double points work for small things.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> One way to combine colors and get something different is to knit across with one color, return to the beginning (do not turn), add second color and knit across again with second color.
> 
> Now turn, knit or purl using first color, then the second.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea! Sounds like a great stash buster. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just remembered a sweater I did years ago. I took all the small leftover balls of yarn and threw them into big bag. I would reach in like a grab bag and pull a ball out and work it till it was done (these were all small balls so they finished pretty quickly). Then another ball would get pulled. I continued this way with all the yarn, crocheting whatever color presented itself. There must have been about 30 colors. The sleeves and borders were done in black to outline the main front and back panels. It was gorgeous and all the colors went together perfectly.

This could be an experiment for playing with color and lots of fun, too. Mix in different textures and it would make a truly unique project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. I have a lot of left over sock yarns that I am hoping someday to work into something. Such a great array of colour.

Sue



tamarque said:


> This could be an experiment for playing with color and lots of fun, too. Mix in different textures and it would make a truly unique project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

assuming they are mainly tonals or variegated yarns throw in some solid color, too.

i also am interested in free style knitting/crochet using short rows and/or different directional segments. stash busting would be great in this technique, too. need to find some time to focus on such a project as i think there will be a learning curve for this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Well, the item Abner was hiding was a snack for later. He greeted me with a slurpy kiss and doggy hug this morning. Daisy Mae stood by thumping my leg with her tail.
> 
> One way to combine colors and get something different is to knit across with one color, return to the beginning (do not turn), add second color and knit across again with second color.
> 
> ...


Oooo, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, the item Abner was hiding was a snack for later. He greeted me with a slurpy kiss and doggy hug this morning. Daisy Mae stood by thumping my leg with her tail.
> 
> One way to combine colors and get something different is to knit across with one color, return to the beginning (do not turn), add second color and knit across again with second color.
> 
> ...


I watched a video yesterday with that technique!! I loved it... you have to do each row twice but it looked really neat when she was done.. I'll go search for the video and post!!!

I'm so glad Umoza is ok... I was getting worried... after those fires.. you just never know what will happen and where.. I have been seeing pictures of Lake Superior Michigan and there are still chunks of ice in it!! in JUNE!!! this is the strangest weather..

We have been having sunny days with 20mph++++ winds! not fun... I told hubby we better get use to it.. it could blow until September  it has before.. we knew when the weather was beautiful that we needed to enjoy it while we could..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I watched a video yesterday with that technique!! I loved it... you have to do each row twice but it looked really neat when she was done.. I'll go search for the video and post!!!


Very cool-I will definitely check the link out. Thanks Ronie and Tricia.

There are amazingly different ways to add color. Off to check out Ronie's link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yay I found it!!!

in this she talks a lot about the technique and gives some wonderful tips.. Problem is its over a hour long... but well worth it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just did a quick peak at the video. It looks like a slip stitch technique. I never saw it done the way it is being shown. Will have to settle down to watch carefully to understand it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I just did a quick peak at the video. It looks like a slip stitch technique. I never saw it done the way it is being shown. Will have to settle down to watch carefully to understand it.


Yes I agree... she throws in a YO that I don't fully understand but I like you will just need to take the time and watch it more carefully


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It's definitely something I will take time with to figure out.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I just did a quick peak at the video. It looks like a slip stitch technique. I never saw it done the way it is being shown. Will have to settle down to watch carefully to understand it.


The method I use is knit. Knit a row, go back and knit with the second color, turn and then knit or purl across with the first, then the second. Turn and repeat. If you knit two rows, purl two rows it is stockinette. if you knit all it is a form of garter stitch. Great way to use up scraps, blend colors and make some one of a kind items.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The method I use is knit. Knit a row, go back and knit with the second color, turn and then knit or purl across with the first, then the second. Turn and repeat. If you knit two rows, purl two rows it is stockinette. if you knit all it is a form of garter stitch. Great way to use up scraps, blend colors and make some one of a kind items.


I will try this, Tricia. Sounds a little easier. Do want to do the other too. Just may not have time this week.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Yes I agree... she throws in a YO that I don't fully understand but I like you will just need to take the time and watch it more carefully


Sounds more complicated than what I do. The only thing I do is use one color all the way through the project or make sure both yarns do not change at the same time so the color change is gradual.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The method I use is knit. Knit a row, go back and knit with the second color, turn and then knit or purl across with the first, then the second. Turn and repeat. If you knit two rows, purl two rows it is stockinette. if you knit all it is a form of garter stitch. Great way to use up scraps, blend colors and make some one of a kind items.


your way seems much easier. I have the coaster pattern printed off.. I hope to get working on it tomorrow..

I got the news today that I will be going back to full time starting on Monday the 9th so I plan on fully enjoying my last few extra days off  We need me working more days so its a good thing... and then right in the middle of my first full week back I have a doctors appointment...LOL I think they call that 'Murphy's Law'


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe a picture will help. I started this with a brown and blue yarn. The blue is lighter and the brown has changed to green. The top is the start and the bottom is where I am.

The last one I made was with one yarn that was brown/blue and the second was shades of blue. Very pretty and masculine.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, Good news but it is going to cut into your knitting and crochet time. Or something else will have to wait.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe a picture will help. I started this with a brown and blue yarn. The blue is lighter and the brown has changed to green. The top is the start and the bottom is where I am.
> 
> The last one I made was with one yarn that was brown/blue and the second was shades of blue. Very pretty and masculine.


That is really unique, Tricia. Homespun is so soft to work with also. That will be a very nice shawl. :thumbup:

Enjoy your time off, Ronie! And your time at work. I know you enjoy the people you work with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Roniw--glad for you. It is so stressful when money is tight

Tricia--your picture looks wonderful. Almost iridescent on the screen with the colors you used. But the video seemed to be a very different process. Looked like she was slipping stitches along the row.

I did a bit of slip stitch work. It can be fun and allow for some pretty complicated patterns which look like strand knitting but much easier to do.

This evening got nothing done except rant at computers and tech support people. Lost the internet and my email on my laptop. And everyone is pointing the finger at the next guy down the road and that one points back to the first. All except Microsoft which will be so happy to help me for a minimum of $99. But the problem was their mandatory updating of programs and then there was a resetting of protocol. Grrrrrrr. Fortunately the new Mac is working and I am getting used to it a bit so have internet here but the keyboard is so small that it is difficult for me to type. So sorry if there are a lot of errors in typing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I saw a post on KP about it last week, maybe but cannot find it now. It had a link to a blog that described the method and of course I cannot find that either. If I find it will post.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for such interesting posts. This is fascinating for me. I am learning LOADS!
Pleased for you, Ronie but sad that your knitting time will be limited. Murphy's Law indeed,
I have been thinking about making a circular shawl for my summer project. This is so I can learn the circular cast on without me dropping it! Has any one any suggestions for a pattern? I have looked at a few but I am undecided. I end up confusing myself. Not hard to do. Thanks.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe a picture will help. I started this with a brown and blue yarn. The blue is lighter and the brown has changed to green. The top is the start and the bottom is where I am.
> 
> The last one I made was with one yarn that was brown/blue and the second was shades of blue. Very pretty and masculine.


I really like the way that looks Tricia. I do hope you can find the instructions because I don't get it. Do you have both colors on the needle at the same time? Like for double knitting? And I have at least 3 skeins of Homespun somewhere around that I would love to make scarfs like that as Xmas gifts.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for such interesting posts. This is fascinating for me. I am learning LOADS!
> Pleased for you, Ronie but sad that your knitting time will be limited. Murphy's Law indeed,
> I have been thinking about making a circular shawl for my summer project. This is so I can learn the circular cast on without me dropping it! Has any one any suggestions for a pattern? I have looked at a few but I am undecided. I end up confusing myself. Not hard to do. Thanks.


Norma, I know the Lilaceous shawl that Jane posted starts with a circular cast on. But then it turns into a square and then it is really a triangular shawl. I would love to see some one do that one because it will be a while before I will work it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, I know the Lilaceous shawl that Jane posted starts with a circular cast on. But then it turns into a square and then it is really a triangular shawl. I would love to see some one do that one because it will be a while before I will work it.


I don't remeber that one but I'm game for anything! Now I've found it. I do remember. Thanks for the jog!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Other shawls we have talked about are Heliotaxis, Queen of Heaven and Queen Anne's Lace that are circular. All are on Ravelry.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I don't remeber that one but I'm game for anything! Now I've found it. I do remember. Thanks for the jog!


Here is the link to that. 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTlilaceous.php


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Other shawls we have talked about are Heliotaxis, Queen of Heaven and Queen Anne's Lace that are circular. All are on Ravelry.


I shall look at those. Thanks Chris. I shall spend a little time browsing. Such a pleasant activity :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Off to get ready for work now. :-(


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Off to get ready for work now. :-(


It does get in the way of important things in life :thumbdown:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
You can go to Ravelry and type in circular shawls in the pattern search. There are 23 pages, but not all are full circles.

Toni,
this one is for you. It's your color chart shawl. The directions are in one of Stephanie Pearl-McPhee's books. But her books are well worth the money. You can get them on Amazon used for cheap. So much fun in her books. If you have never read them, they are a real treat. But here's a picture.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-shawl-method-2

Ronie,
So glad you and DH are happy with your work schedule changing. Extra money is always nice. And evenings can be devoted to knitting. House work is overrated. 

Tricia,
I have got to sit down and try your method. There is something about it my mind cannot bend around. The first row of knitting, where do those stitches go while you are knitting the second row? And how do you go back to that first row to purl after you have knit the second? I may try it today to see if I can l can bend my mind a little.  Some times in knitting you just have to do it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That color wheel shawl Bev sent is really bright and fun looking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
I wanted to post in my previous post that I hope your computer issues get resolved quickly. They can be a real pain.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev. I literally spent the better part of 5 hours trying to resolve the issues. The point of no return was when Time Warner told me that my email program doesn't exist anymore and they had sent out a notice the other day. Both points were blatant lies but it really set me off. I store a lot of emails in my program--like all my passwords and, of course, people's contact info. I finally got this program ComboFix working and it seemed to clear the problem of the internet settings so I can now get on. My email program does not work at all and so I need to call those people back and get them to help me download it again. I think when Windows Live Mail automatically updated the other day, it corrupted the email program. Fortunately I can get my emails on Webmail even tho it is a big pain, but at least I can say in touch with the world that way.

To make matters worse, I got poison ivy yesterday, most likely from my cat who wanders outdoors and goes thru the stuf which is the lushest growth around here it seems. My stress last nite was the cherry on the cake and it let the PI explode on me last nite. And there I was scratching it before I realized what it was. Having worked around bushes yesterday I thought it was bug bites. I should know by now never to scratch an itch in the summer before knowing for sure what it is.

And this a.m. just ran out of yarn with 3 little edge leaves to do for completion.

Would you say my karma is just a tad off!

Hope others are having a better time of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your woes, Tamarque.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, that is dreadful. I do hope things become better.
PS I think I have settled on that shawl :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Julie. am working on turning the day around because it cannot go on like this. will do some EFT I think on my PI and on my mindset.

am going to pick up some cabinets for my kitchen today. found a set of cabinets that are an exact match to some of the ones i have. a friend will take his truck along with mine and help me dismantle the kitchen and cart it home. hopefully that will be a good venture. 

won't be able to get anymore matching yarn for the blanket till Thursday as those are the shop hours. don't think i will find the yarn elsewhere unless i do some traveling and it is not worth it. think i will read the lilacious (sp??) pattern again as it really intrigues me. maybe a new knitting experience will set my energy in the right direction.

watched the slip stitch technique video less briefly than the first time round. most slip stitch patterns i have seen do 2 rows that are the same before changing color. she changes every row. her YO is a great technique to ensure the fabric's stretchiness. this is a woman who really lives and breathes knitting. remember her talking at the beginning how she dreamed this technique, awoke and grabbed her needles to try it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My yarn for the random monet shawl has come . There has been a saga about getting. This is because I have to do everything online.
There is more purple in it then in the photo. It is Monet's waterlilies
pallette. Now, to bead or not to bead, that is the question?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My yarn for the random monet shawl has come . There has been a saga about getting. This is because I have to do everything online.
> There is more purple in it then in the photo. It is Monet's waterlilies
> pallette. Now, to bead or not to bead, that is the question?


I think that would depend on what beads you can find- where does your yarn come from- I love the colours in it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, Norma,
Lovely yarn

Tamarque,
Do you know what plantain is? It's a weed that grows in the yard. Google to get a picture of it. Pick the leaves, wash them and blend them with a small amount of water to make a paste. There will be some hunks of leaves. Spread on poison and let dry. When dry, brush off and reapply. Continue till poison is gone. I used this on my kids when they were younger and got poison ivy. It usually takes care of the poison within 12 to 24 hours. I honestly think I only reapplied it 3 - 5 times. The sooner you start after seeing the rash the quicker it works. It also works wonderfully well on diaper rash.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, goodie, a new PI remedy. I have plenty of plantain in my yard, both the round leaf and needle leaf varieties. It is an old Native American herb for sprains and it does work for that. Using it for PI is a new one. I also have jewelweed that grows massively in my garden and have been pulling it out by the armloads. Some people make it into a gel for application. It is very soothing but doesn't have the potency to deal with my PI. I get the worst cases you can ever imagine. The one remedy that has worked for me is a homeopathic remedy: poison sumac. It is more virulent than poison ivy and seems to get it under control. It also will provide some immunity for a couple of months after the first nasty bout. But I will try the plantain for immediate topical application. thanks a bunch.

Norma, what is the mftr of that gorgeous yarn? I can sort of recognize the label, but not really.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that would depend on what beads you can find- where does your yarn come from- I love the colours in it!


A online shop called Tangled Yarn http://www.tangled-yarn.co.uk/collections/knitting-yarn. I would like to bead it but the yarn is so colourful I am unsure where to let it speaks for itself


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A online shop called Tangled Yarn http://www.tangled-yarn.co.uk/collections/knitting-yarn. I would like to bead it but the yarn is so colourful I am unsure where to let it speaks for itself


What about clear beads- just to give it that little bit of weight- that will help with the drape of the shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma, what is the mftr of that gorgeous yarn? I can sort of recognize the label, but not really.


 The yardage is 192 and it is Mirasol. I think the colourway is Joy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What about clear beads- just to give it that little bit of weight- that will help with the drape of the shawl.


That is a good ideal. I think I might have some hidden away somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, it is a Mirasol yarn. Their yarns are wonderful. Once had some that was merino, silk and bamboo and it was delicious to work with. The colors were jewel like. I also like that it is Peruvian yarn which supports a women's collective, if I recall correctly, and the animals are grazed naturally and without chemicals or GE feed. A terrific product for so many reasons.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ah, it is a Mirasol yarn. Their yarns are wonderful. Once had some that was merino, silk and bamboo and it was delicious to work with. The colors were jewel like. I also like that it is Peruvian yarn which supports a women's collective, if I recall correctly, and the animals are grazed naturally and without chemicals or GE feed. A terrific product for so many reasons.


Yes, you are right and the colours are wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just looked again at the website and it clearly says a portion of the fee for the yarn goes to support a children's school in Peru.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Good morning -- Designer here. I have been reading this whole thread on color. Color has been a huge influence on my life - I love blending different shades, colors and designs. 

I have taught many classes and color has been on of the main sections in all of them, from watercolor, oils, thread painting, designing quilted wall hangings. 

Just one thought I would really like to share with you all. If you look at nature - there are no wrong color mixes -- A garden has every shade, color and shape. The colorwheel is a wonderful tool, but once I understood the colors, I rarely if ever refer to it. My method is laying out a group of colors -- quiet colors, with one bright or contrasting shade. I am posting wall hangings showing how colors can be blended. I would love to see a lace shawl, soft and fine using the combination in these wall hangings. There are so many ways to use color- with lace it is so fine and beautiful, that handled properly you could design some absolutely wonderul one of a kind shawls. I hope I am not overstepping here, but I feel very strongly that color used properly is one of the most helpful techniques on every type of knitting, sewing, and art. 

I am posting 3 different pictures showing how color can be blended. I am wondering if you take the color choice of one of them and use them in a shawl, very soft and fine and whispy. 

I can picture the one with the orange red sky and purple and green. (I admit I love color just about everywhere) Or the first one which has a pinkish tinge. It is just a thought - but if you see a picture that speaks to you or a colored object, couldn't you 
knit lace to blend in those colors?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good day to you, Designer, Another post to give me food for thought. I love the orange sky picture. I have lots of ideas whizzing around now!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How good to see you here, Shirley!!! Your work never ceases to amaze me You are showing some great color combinations here. I especially like the colors on your first picture. I have not had a chance to review Bev's links yet and I will do so as soon as I get a chance. Another hectic week here so it won't be today either. Hope things are going well for you and DH, Shirley.

I can so relate to your computer woes, Tamarque as I have work to do on two more computers at DH's shop due to XP support, or lack of it


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! So many wonderful things going on here again.  

Thank you for the colorwheel shawl link, Bev! That was fun to see. I used to teach in an elementary school and we spent way more time on the colorwheel than we did many other things. It is so cool how the colors work with each other, contrasting, complimenting, and blending. 

Thank you, Shirley, for your beautiful addition today. Your work is incredible and inspiring food for thought. I already have so many ideas racing around in my head that I can't get them down fast enough. 

Tamarque, I sure hope your PI settles down quickly. It is no fun, I know. 

Norma, I like the clear bead idea for your yarn, a little bling to compliment those beautiful colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tricia that turned out so pretty... I hope you can find the article.. it sounds vaguely familiar to me..

Norma I did a round table cloth!! I loved it! it was so much fun to knit, once I understood the pattern. Mine had a spot where we had to move our markers but that was not clear to me at first but it niggled at my brain and I knew it couldn't possibly be right and then it all became clear.. I think a few of us did it! I am pretty sure this is it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/duchrow-641---egeblad I made mine with crochet thread. It could easily be made much bigger in a fingering or sport weight. 
There are so many beautiful ones on Ravelry I am sure you will find the perfect one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris that pattern is more beautiful each time I see it! I feel myself getting weak 

Bev Perfect pattern... plus it gives us all a good excuse to get her book.. and thanks for the remedy.. the sooner the itch stops the faster you feel better.

Tamarque it sure sounds like your Karma is off  all you can do is regroup, take a deep breath and work on what YOU can fix and leave the rest to the professionals.. I hate computer problems.. My client runs a buiesness out of her home and she, like you, kept it all in her email folders... and she was told that Outlook Express was no longer available or wasn't available for windows 7. What a mess.. she told the tech to import ALL that information before he took her computer... He messed up a lot of it.. but she has the important things.. I hope yours clears up soon... 

Norma I love that yarn!!! and I agree with Julie a clear bead would be nice.. maybe one that has a little opal like shine to it.. so when the sun catches it they will show almost like a rainbow effect.. but very subtle.. Ha... LOL I know nothing about beads so I don't even know if they make them that way...  sounds pretty to me.. 
I need to get busy and find some yarn. I know we are going out of town on Wednesday maybe I'll find something then. Or I am going out of town on Monday too  fingers crossed I come up with something.. if not I'll brows through knit picks...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow *Ronie* that was a stunning pattern. I have downloaded it. When I have looked at Ravelry I got overwhelmed. :|


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice table cloth Ronie.

Shirley--so glad you posted about colors in shawls. I was just thinking about that early this a.m. 

One great exercise is to just watch the colors change in nature as the seasons move or the altitude changes. Your notes bring that idea to the fore. Nothing in nature clashes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Shirley for sharing with us... I was mesmerized  I think your last picture is very close to my Autumns Last Breath.. I love your pictures too. and your new Avatar did you paint that?? or just take a liking to it Having lived in the South West I have a fondness for Native Art.
I admire your strength to pair those colors together in the top down top.. in my minds eye I love a color combo but when I pair it up I get nervous and go for the safe tone on tone... 
I do remember when I was learning to quilt and we needed 9 or more fabrics, we were told to pick the fabric we love the most and take all the colors from that yardage... it really helped to see what went well together...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very nice table cloth Ronie.
> 
> Shirley--so glad you posted about colors in shawls. I was just thinking about that early this a.m.
> 
> One great exercise is to just watch the colors change in nature as the seasons move or the altitude changes. Your notes bring that idea to the fore. Nothing in nature clashes.


except where man has interfered.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow *Ronie* that was a stunning pattern. I have downloaded it. When I have looked at Ravelry I got overwhelmed. :|


that is great I am glad you like it! I did this one at the same time I did Autumns Last Breath as my relaxing project.. it is really very easy and fun.. I also used US2 needles.. and crochet thread. I will be making it again in fingering for my TV table..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> That is really unique, Tricia. Homespun is so soft to work with also. That will be a very nice shawl. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your time off, Ronie! And your time at work. I know you enjoy the people you work with.


Homespun is nice to work with and so soft but it does not wear well. Also you cannot use it for fringe so alternate edgings are necessary unless you like the frayed look or knot each strand.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Norma I love that yarn!!! and I agree with Julie a clear bead would be nice.. maybe one that has a little opal like shine to it.. so when the sun catches it they will show almost like a rainbow effect.. but very subtle..


Sounds perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Homespun is nice to work with and so soft but it does not wear well. Also you cannot use it for fringe so alternate edgings are necessary unless you like the frayed look or knot each strand.


So true! My first Prayer Shawl was out of Homespun. It is so soft. I didn't bother with fringes as I knew they would be a mess.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I really like the way that looks Tricia. I do hope you can find the instructions because I don't get it. Do you have both colors on the needle at the same time? Like for double knitting? And I have at least 3 skeins of Homespun somewhere around that I would love to make scarfs like that as Xmas gifts.


You do not carry the second thread. it stays at the beginning of the row then you go back and knit it across.

row one. knit first color across
row two. do not turn, go back to the beginning add color two and knit across.
row three. turn work, pick up first color, knit or purl across.
row four. go back to the beginning of this row, pick up color two and knit or purl across.

repeat row three and four for length desired.

I usually knit all rows as I like the texture.

I plan to try doing this to make a triangle shawl and use up some colors more feminine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a great discussiomn--so many new techniques to try and so much color to play with.

One type of combo that i love is to use adjacent colors on the color wheel. My old favorite if mint green and navy blue. I also love lavender and red. Using a tint or lighter tone of one color and the dark tone of the other gives great contrast and they always work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma,
> You can go to Ravelry and type in circular shawls in the pattern search. There are 23 pages, but not all are full circles.
> 
> Toni,
> ...


You knit on those stitches. Then to start the third row turn and work back like turning the end of the row.

It is like normal knitting except you knit two rows before turning and when you turn there are two yarns at the end of the row. No carrying a yarn on the back. No twisting of yarns together. Just color changing color and a way to use colors and scraps.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is a great discussiomn--so many new techniques to try and so much color to play with.
> 
> One type of combo that i love is to use adjacent colors on the color wheel. My old favorite if mint green and navy blue. I also love lavender and red. Using a tint or lighter tone of one color and the dark tone of the other gives great contrast and they always work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Shirley for sharing with us... I was mesmerized  I think your last picture is very close to my Autumns Last Breath.. I love your pictures too. and your new Avatar did you paint that?? or just take a liking to it Having lived in the South West I have a fondness for Native Art.
> I admire your strength to pair those colors together in the top down top.. in my minds eye I love a color combo but when I pair it up I get nervous and go for the safe tone on tone...
> )


Ronie - I hand dyed the fabric -- and most of the fabrics for my work. this one looked southwestern and I could visualize the 
cliff dwellings. I am posting the original so you can see where the colors were in the dyed fabric- YOu could dye yarn the way I did and if anyone is interested at any time in learning how I dyed the fabric - just let me know.

As I am here, I am also going to post showing different yarn color combinations in two sweaters as well as a wall hanging using very darks and lights with colored highlights.

I hope I have given you some ideas for your lace projects. I also hope that I have not 'invaded' your thread-- It just opens up so many doors if you are not afraid of color.

I think this thread is outstanding - and I thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Ronie - I hand dyed the fabric -- and most of the fabrics for my work. this one looked southwestern and I could visualize the
> cliff dwellings. I am posting the original so you can see where the colors were in the dyed fabric- YOu could dye yarn the way I did and if anyone is interested at any time in learning how I dyed the fabric - just let me know.
> 
> As I am here, I am also going to post showing different yarn color combinations in two sweaters as well as a wall hanging using very darks and lights with colored highlights.


I am speechless. So very beautiful. Things I would never have thought of.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ah, it is a Mirasol yarn. Their yarns are wonderful. Once had some that was merino, silk and bamboo and it was delicious to work with. The colors were jewel like. I also like that it is Peruvian yarn which supports a women's collective, if I recall correctly, and the animals are grazed naturally and without chemicals or GE feed. A terrific product for so many reasons.


Norma,
Yes, I almost got lost on the site, drowning in wonderful yarns. Thanks for the heads up on that site. Your yarn is wonderful.

Shirley,
Thanks so much for your imput and beautiful examples. You are right, there are so many examples in natures. I love the colors you talked about for shawls from the pictures. They tug at my heart. So many ideas, so little time.  Hope things are going well for you.

Ronie,
I remember that doily. I did not do it back then, but it would make a gorgeous shawl.

Shirley,
What wonderful colors!! I especially am drawn to the darker one. I have seen some Madeline tosh that reminds me of those colors. I almost bought it last week. I forget the name of the colorway.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! Thank you for sharing, Shirley! Incredible!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

*Toni* I'm now interested in illusion knitting after seeing yours. I've seen some posted on the forum (not much though) and I seem to remember one of Elvis on a blanket.

*Bev* Your daughter's blanket is terrific. I'm so impressed I downloaded the pattern 

*Tamarque* thanks for picking up on Ronie's stranding question and answering it. 
So sorry about your disappointing auction. You made me laugh about the beige person though. Some people automatically become beige when they reach a certain age thinking it's unseemly to wear bright colours when you're heading for decrepitude. I couldn't disagree more!!

*Jane* thanks for relaying Umoza's message. I'm so glad she's ok.

*Tricia* that's a great stashbusting idea - I'll be trying that along with Tamarque's ideas.

*Ronie* You're so right about Murphy's Law kicking in. Less than a week to go.....

*Norma* Your yarn is lovely - the blues really pop.

*Shirley* Your work is beautiful. The colours are terrific. You're bursting with talent - is there nothing you can turn your hand to?? Where do you find the time especially when you were doing the workshops??

I finished my friend's top and finally have the photos of her wearing it which I'll post tomorrow. I added on three inches because if it sat on her waist, it was riding up.
I've finished the back of a top for me and I'll take a photo of progress when I get my new camera (hooray) and day now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That new camera sounds a great idea- I look forward to the day when I will be able to replace mine- does technology move fast, or not?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That new camera sounds a great idea- I look forward to the day when I will be able to replace mine- does technology move fast, or not?


I think you now get more for less money. My present camera has got damp at some point I think and my pictures sometimes seem to have a blurry section. I'm just getting a more up to date version of the same type. I get good pics on my phone but I have problems uploading them. This pc and previous pc seems to pick up every web page I've ever visited and treat them as photos. Sigh. So I email the best photos to myself and then upload them What a pain :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is rather a circular path, Trish! how is the weather in Glasgow today- I was just speaking to cousin Anna and forgot to ask!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is rather a circular path, Trish! how is the weather in Glasgow today- I was just speaking to cousin Anna and forgot to ask!


It was wet most of the day but brightened up a couple of hours ago. It's warm now. I opened a few windows and realised too late that the farmers had been muck spreading. The house now stinks but we're accustomed to it. Sometimes it's so evil you could cut the air with a knife and it makes your eyes water :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> It was wet most of the day but brightened up a couple of hours ago. It's warm now. I opened a few windows and realised too late that the farmers had been muck spreading. The house now stinks but we're accustomed to it. Sometimes it's so evil you could cut the air with a knife and it makes your eyes water :lol:


That sounds awfully chemical!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tamarque, so sorry to hear about your tech issues. Hope they get resolved fast . And then poison ivy-- hope you get that under control quickly! 
Norma, that yarn is perfect.
Shirley, thank you for sharing all your color knowledge and beautiful pictures. Sure stimulates the imagination. 
Tricia, I love the way that type of color knitting looks in your picture. I will have to give that a try. Your last directions are very clear. 
Trish, looking forward to seeing the picture of your friend wearing her new top!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Tamarque - You should have taken the computer to me...and I'd have archived everything I could have! I still have a Windows 2000 Advanced Server computer...just need to borrow a monitor.

So that everyone will have a picture of the Plaintain herb...look at:
http://www.altnature.com/gallery/plantain.htm

I've created a 5 page document file for future use/research. Looks similar to the Yucca...but different color and shape.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> So that everyone will have a picture of the Plaintain herb...look at:
> http://www.altnature.com/gallery/plantain.htm
> 
> I've created a 5 page document file for future use/research. Looks similar to the Yucca...but different color and shape.


LOL!!! I have been pulling that "weed" all of my life!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, it is great that you will be going back to work fulltime, other than it cutting into your knitting and crocheting time!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas.

Sue


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Good morning -- Designer here. I have been reading this whole thread on color. Color has been a huge influence on my life - I love blending different shades, colors and designs.
> 
> I have taught many classes and color has been on of the main sections in all of them, from watercolor, oils, thread painting, designing quilted wall hangings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirley I love those photos... and the courage you take with your knitting.. I love the green one but I would bet I would be hard pressed to come up with more than 2 colors to make it with..  I am feeling like I could use some practice swatches.. I something just to play with.. I'm not sure how we could work color play into lace.. but then I have seen some lace painted after the fact!! now that might be a fun thing to play with at some time too


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Shirley I love those photos... and the courage you take with your knitting.. I love the green one but I would bet I would be hard pressed to come up with more than 2 colors to make it with..  I am feeling like I could use some practice swatches.. I something just to play with.. I'm not sure how we could work color play into lace.. but then I have seen some lace painted after the fact!! now that might be a fun thing to play with at some time too


If I can help, we could have a get together and talk about specific things about color -- I have postponed the workshops as we are doing tests etc. and I needed a break.

If any of you wish we could go on the open thread on the section and I would be happy to answer questions and possibly help set up some color choices. However, I am not pushing this. If anyone wishes to do this i am available. OR use yarn and mix colors and carry it on into your knitting. just let me know. I think the idea of using some lace swatches would be great - using whatever lace or colors you have available. If so go to E on the section, and if you post there I will receive an email, or pm me. Not to worry if you aren't interested but if you are interested I will be happy to help spend somet time in between appointments if you think you would find it useful.

If you have a variety of sock yarn that would work too. I have lots of different yarns and many difference colors. 
Any way, I am happy I did drop by -- I read the lace party at the beginning of every week and this one was something i thought I might contribute to.

Shirley


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is an interesting take on the use of color and technique:

http://donnascrochetdesigns.com/printerfriendlyone/flower-square-to-square-afgahn-free-crochet-pattern.html

The photo does not want to copy and paste, but I double checked the link. It will take you right to the project. Sorry!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> If I can help, we could have a get together and talk about specific things about color -- I have postponed the workshops as we are doing tests etc. and I needed a break.
> 
> If any of you wish we could go on the open thread on the section and I would be happy to answer questions and possibly help set up some color choices. However, I am not pushing this. If anyone wishes to do this i am available. OR use yarn and mix colors and carry it on into your knitting. just let me know. I think the idea of using some lace swatches would be great - using whatever lace or colors you have available. If so go to E on the section, and if you post there I will receive an email, or pm me. Not to worry if you aren't interested but if you are interested I will be happy to help spend somet time in between appointments if you think you would find it useful.
> 
> ...


Wow, Shirley, 
We love when you contribute. I'm interested in anything you might want to share concerning color. If I am reading this right, we would take pictures of the lace we have available and you would recommend combinations? Or did you have something else in mind. I am willing to do whatever you would like to do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Shirley,
> We love when you contribute. I'm interested in anything you might want to share concerning color. If I am reading this right, we would take pictures of the lace we have available and you would recommend combinations? Or did you have something else in mind. I am willing to do whatever you would like to do.


I haven't had a chance to give it much thought, but if you are interested I would give a bit more info with pictures to show color blending - and different effects. Then if you have colors you would like to put together you could post pictures of all your lace yarn, or any other yarn using different colors and we could see what we come up with . I have a lot of sock yarn - most of it with a pattern and I will see if I can sort out some combinations.

It would have to be worked around a lot of appointments I have until July but I am happy to do that.

I would also think if you had a group of 6 colors I might give you ideas as to which ones would be the best main color etc. and whether there is a way to put them or some of them together.

We would play it by ear. I would show you some of the color combinations i have done over the years. I would recommend that you click on my thread My lifetime of art work, and check out my work - see if it gives you any ideas. the link is below my post here and in all my posts.

I really believe that you all could make some original, wonderful lace pieces that are different and one of a kind.

I am available on Sat. morning and Sunday this week. I am out 
west so am a couple of hours behind most of you. let me know if you are interested and I will gather some color work like I did today , and you can gather all your colors (it doesn't have to be lace although if you have some it would be good to use them too.

So lets see if there are even 3 or 4 interested.

I would recommend swatches after you decide on color combinations to see how they work together. Also it is nice to use different weights of yarns - not necessarily for lace, but you certainly can do what I do and use it for your regular knitting.

Shirley


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I haven't had a chance to give it much thought, but if you are interested I would give a bit more info with pictures to show color blending - and different effects. Then if you have colors you would like to put together you could post pictures of all your lace yarn, or any other yarn using different colors and we could see what we come up with . I have a lot of sock yarn - most of it with a pattern and I will see if I can sort out some combinations.
> 
> It would have to be worked around a lot of appointments I have until July but I am happy to do that.
> 
> ...


Shooo! I'm in! I would love to learn from a master like you!!! Thank you, Shirley!!! I am guessing this could take us in a whole new direction! I'm excited! Did I say "Thank you!!!!!"?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TLL said:


> Shooo! I'm in! I would love to learn from a master like you!!! Thank you, Shirley!!! I am guessing this could take us in a whole new direction! I'm excited! Did I say "Thank you!!!!!"?


There are a couple of people on the Tea Party that might be interested too. we will play it by ear -- We will definitely make it for SAt. morning and if others are interested just let me know -- I have already put some color combinations together and will work on them this week. Pick out colors that you have on hand - the yarn doesn't have to be the same weight - we will be worrying about the colors only,


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Very cool. About what time are we talking on Sat morning? I will probably rearrange my day.  Excited!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool. About what time are we talking on Sat morning? I will probably rearrange my day.  Excited!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley,
I am sure more will chime in here as soon as they get on.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Lace knitters can you help?
I'm looking for a stunning christening gown/outfit. I prefer lace weight yarn, long sleeve gown, vintage feel. I have searched KP, ravelry, google, etsy and I just can't seem to find something special enough. I like this cape from etsy https://www.etsy.com/listing/161749477/lesleys-carry-cape-set-in-fingering?ref=pr_faveitems but I'm hoping to find a gown. I'd like it to have a few different lace patterns designs. not just a repeat of one pattern through out the gown. I've also found a Judy Lamp pattern http://jaslamb.weebly.com/monogrammed-gansey-christening-gown.html that might have to be what I settle on but I was hoping some of you world wide lace knitters might be aware of a pattern or booklet that might have something exciting that I could knit up.
Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

CindysKnitN,
Here's a site:

http://jaslamb.weebly.com/baby-knitting-patterns.html

There are several on there. Perhaps you have already run across this site. Hope this helps.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

CindysKnitN said:


> Lace knitters can you help?
> I'm looking for a stunning christening gown/outfit. I prefer lace weight yarn, long sleeve gown, vintage feel. I have searched KP, ravelry, google, etsy and I just can't seem to find something special enough. I like this cape from etsy https://www.etsy.com/listing/161749477/lesleys-carry-cape-set-in-fingering?ref=pr_faveitems but I'm hoping to find a gown. I'd like it to have a few different lace patterns designs. not just a repeat of one pattern through out the gown. I've also found a Judy Lamp pattern http://jaslamb.weebly.com/monogrammed-gansey-christening-gown.html that might have to be what I settle on but I was hoping some of you world wide lace knitters might be aware of a pattern or booklet that might have something exciting that I could knit up.
> Thanks for your assistance.


http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/detail_of_christening_robe.html

http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/what_is_sl.html

This is in Heirloom Knitting by Sharon Miller. It's two pieces - an under gown and an apron type top which is shorter to allow the lace of the under gown to show...

Just a thought. I love this book.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Pat,
That's gorgeous.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. It is beautiful. Problem is book is $170 on Amazon. Ouch.



PatBrown said:


> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/detail_of_christening_robe.html
> 
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/what_is_sl.html
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a place to download the book.

Not sure if there is a cost or not. Don't think so. You do have to register to the site. think it's free.

http://nlupdf.alomobooks.com/book/978-1898852759


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang--that is a very interesting discussion on Plantain.
Thanks for sending.

Shirley--you color work is, well, very colorful. It looks great. Love all of it. That is so generous of you to offer a color workshop. Will try to be there for it. 

Thanks to everyone for your support on my trials and tribulations. 

I know I am not addressing everything shared today, but am brain dead now, so apologies. Have really enjoyed the discussions today.

Was given 3 very healthy red potato plants today by a friend who came to help me dismantle a kitchen. Can't wait to plant them later this week.

Itching to start a new project and wanting an entire rainy day for an excuse to stay inside and pull all my yarn out to see what sings to me. Funny that I should use that word with my PI exploding all over my face. Even tho it is late, think I will go outside and see if I can find some plantain and try bev's poultice.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

CindysKnitN said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. It is beautiful. Problem is book is $170 on Amazon. Ouch.


It's $50 at the Heirloom Knitting site and they have an offer of either a free pattern or free circular needles. I think that's where I got it from - they do ship overseas. Otherwise $65 is the cheapest I can find.

I got it a while ago - I can't remember exactly where or when...

You can see if your library can get it for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool. About what time are we talking on Sat morning? I will probably rearrange my day.  Excited!!!!


what about l0 am Saturday morning EST that would be 8 am here and I will definitely be up. For 2 - 3 hours and again on sunday or in any of the evenings. Can we play it by ear? and just meet when it works?

I have already gathered some colors that work together, If you can - I will talk about it and show you some of my stuff, then for the next time you can work up groups and we can discuss them if you can take pictures. I will see what you think about color choices and I will discuss your choices and my choices. It is a bit hard to do it long distance but I did it with a quilting group and it worked out well. 
Ask questions and the more ideas you have, the better. I will have some examples of different color combinations something like I did today.

I am thinking I will just open a small workshop and that way we can keep it permanently in the archives if it works out as well as I hope. So pass the word around I will open it Friday night - or early Sat. morning . DH is having a colonoscopy on Friday morning and we won't be going very far over the weekend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds great. Thanks, Shirley. Looking forward to it. The small workshop idea will work. It would be great to have it permanently in the archives.

Tricia!!
I did it. I followed your directions and my mind bent and I figured it out. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I love that!! I know it can be done with knitting too!

Shirley I am in... if its not too much for you.. We can play it by ear and just pop in and you know we will be willing to learn what every you have to teach us.. 


Well I tried to do several ways to do the pattern I linked to.. and I am doing it in Fair Isle again.. I can't wrap my head around the double knitting or the technique that Tricia and I linked to  It is so much nicer than my first attempt.. I am getting very excited about this.. Now if I can just combine my love of Lace with Fair Isle I think I would be in heaven 

YAY Bev!! you did it.. now how do we make patterns this way ?? 

Shirley I am sure I will be up by that time on the west coast.. I am a early riser even on my days off.. Best part of that is I never need a alarm clock  So its in the workshops under workshop E?? is that right???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni I love that!! I know it can be done with knitting too!
> 
> Shirley I am in... if its not too much for you.. We can play it by ear and just pop in and you know we will be willing to learn what every you have to teach us..
> 
> ...


I am not sure yet - I will come here on SAt. morning and let everyone know the link and how to get there. It will be opening around l0 am EST which is 8 here . Not to worry if you are a bit late as time changes are different all over so we go by EST.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I love that!! I know it can be done with knitting too!


I thought you would like it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia!! I did it. I followed your directions and my mind bent and I figured it out. Thanks.


Congratulations, Bev!!! I have the information handy here, but haven't worked it through in my head yet. :|


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure yet - I will come here on SAt. morning and let everyone know the link and how to get there. It will be opening around l0 am EST which is 8 here . Not to worry if you are a bit late as time changes are different all over so we go by EST.


Sounds great, Shirley! I will "see" you at 9 am central. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here is an interesting take on the use of color and technique:
> 
> http://donnascrochetdesigns.com/printerfriendlyone/flower-square-to-square-afgahn-free-crochet-pattern.html
> 
> The photo does not want to copy and paste, but I double checked the link. It will take you right to the project. Sorry!


I have Windows 7 Professional...with the snip-it tool - your photo request is below.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

CindysKnitN said:


> Lace knitters can you help?
> I'm looking for a stunning christening gown/outfit. I prefer lace weight yarn, long sleeve gown, vintage feel. I have searched KP, ravelry, google, etsy and I just can't seem to find something special enough. I like this cape from etsy http://www.etsy.com/listing/161749477/lesleys-carry-cape-set-in-fingering?ref=pr_faveitems but I'm hoping to find a gown. I'd like it to have a few different lace patterns designs. not just a repeat of one pattern through out the gown. I've also found a Judy Lamp pattern http://jaslamb.weebly.com/monogrammed-gansey-christening-gown.html that might have to be what I settle on but I was hoping some of you world wide lace knitters might be aware of a pattern or booklet that might have something exciting that I could knit up.
> Thanks for your assistance.


Just seeing if this renders the link, active


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixigang--very interesting color piece. Pretty simple to make but the color play is exciting and would be fun to play with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the heirloom knitted christening dress. I would love to watch the colours with Shirley. I don't have a huge stash or even a small one but I like to have lots of ideas buzzing around :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia!!
> I did it. I followed your directions and my mind bent and I figured it out. Thanks.


Oh no, we must be in the Matrix with all this mind bending. Seeing your picture helps clarify immensely - there is only 1 color at a time on the needles. Got it!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni I love that!! I know it can be done with knitting too!
> 
> Well I tried to do several ways to do the pattern I linked to.. and I am doing it in Fair Isle again.. I can't wrap my head around the double knitting or the technique that Tricia and I linked to  It is so much nicer than my first attempt.. I am getting very excited about this.. Now if I can just combine my love of Lace with Fair Isle I think I would be in heaven
> 
> ?


There are two workshops in the archives that might help you. Donmaur did a workshop on different color Wkshp. #14 and it teaches you 3 or 4 different color techniques-- well worth a look. Also Prismaticr taught double knitting and it is really a good class = everything you need to know is in both of them -for doing fancy color combinations and patterns.

#14 and #34 -Fairisle is used in both - and #14 gives you the instructions - really good classes. _We will use some of donmaurs class as examples but look at them if you are learning different techniques_.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have Windows 7 Professional...with the snip-it tool - your photo request is below.


This example is great -


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the heirloom knitted christening dress. I would love to watch the colours with Shirley. I don't have a huge stash or even a small one but I like to have lots of ideas buzzing around :thumbup:


Ideas are what it is all about. *Don't* go out and buy yarn for this. I have lots and will be posting lots of different combinations. It is mostly to show you the results of different colors being used together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Very cool, Shirley. I can't wait!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have already gathered some colors that work together, If you can - I will talk about it and show you some of my stuff, then for the next time you can work up groups and we can discuss them if you can take pictures. I will see what you think about color choices and I will discuss your choices and my choices. It is a bit hard to do it long distance but I did it with a quilting group and it worked out well.
> Ask questions and the more ideas you have, the better. I will have some examples of different color combinations something like I did today.
> 
> I am thinking I will just open a small workshop and that way we can keep it permanently in the archives if it works out as well as I hope.


I don't think I'll have time to actively participate but I'll be reading and dropping in some comments no doubt (I have a hard time keeping quiet!). It all sounds very interesting so count me half in...

I've posted my friend's top and it's my friend modelling it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263818-1.html

and *Bev*, you've said it and now you must do it. Make that top :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Nice pattern Kaixixang - my crochet is pretty mediocre so that would be a great big challenge for me. Crochet hook would be flying across the room - cat might be kicked (no, no, never!!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been reading with much interest all the posts about "colour". I would love to participate in Shirley's workshop on Saturday, but I am afraid I just don't have the time at present.

I have a lot going on in my life at present. I am probably going to be MIA for a while. My 96 year old mother, who has dementia, has been getting violent and it looks like we are going to have to move her out of her current care home.With my brother in Newfoundland and me here in the States and her in England it is very difficult to do things from afar, so I think my brother and I are probably going to be heading to England on Monday, so we can be right there. The plan is for us to meet up in London and drive north together. We have been trying to research care homes with specialized care from here over the Internet, so we will have as much info as possible and can start visiting them once we arrive, as we won't really have access to a computer. A doctor is due to examine her today before we try and book our flights. It's a trip that neither of us are particularly looking forward to. I'm also trying to make preps for my daughter's wedding in mid July. Have told my DH that he is going to have to help out there, as I will be gone at least two weeks.

Knitting will have to take a back seat for now, although I will be taking knitting with me. It's nice to be able to pick up something.

I know Jane has been MIA the past couple of days, as she was preparing to return to Canada. She was starting her trip home today and should be back to Newfoundland on Friday.

Will try and read the thread when or if I can, but doubt that I will be posting much for the next 2-3 weeks.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I was sorry to read your posting, Sue. I hope you manage to sort out this difficult and distressing situation. You will be missed but hugs and support will go with you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news Sue. It'll be easier to organise things once you're in England. I hope you find somewhere good quickly. It's something we had to do for my mother-in-law a few years back and I know how stressful it is. We'll miss you...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best to you and your family, Sue. Tough decisions.

I will follow your class Shirley. It will be info that I will use at some point. Life just got crazier here as DFIL was in a car accident yesterday afternoon. He is in terrible pain as his sternum is broke. Other than that it is a miracle he was not hurt worse. Some one pulled out from a side road to cross the highway just as FIL was there.

Lots of interesting posts All. Color really makes a piece interesting. Looks like I need to be adding more&#128522;


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I don't think I'll have time to actively participate but I'll be reading and dropping in some comments no doubt (I have a hard time keeping quiet!). It all sounds very interesting so count me half in...
> 
> I've posted my friend's top and it's my friend modelling it.
> 
> ...


Well all your work and adjustments paid off! That is a perfect fit and looks wonderful on your friend. She looks very pleased! Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been reading with much interest all the posts about "colour". I would love to participate in Shirley's workshop on Saturday, but I am afraid I just don't have the time at present.
> 
> I have a lot going on in my life at present. I am probably going to be MIA for a while. My 96 year old mother, who has dementia, has been getting violent and it looks like we are going to have to move her out of her current care home.With my brother in Newfoundland and me here in the States and her in England it is very difficult to do things from afar, so I think my brother and I are probably going to be heading to England on Monday, so we can be right there. The plan is for us to meet up in London and drive north together. We have been trying to research care homes with specialized care from here over the Internet, so we will have as much info as possible and can start visiting them once we arrive, as we won't really have access to a computer. A doctor is due to examine her today before we try and book our flights. It's a trip that neither of us are particularly looking forward to. I'm also trying to make preps for my daughter's wedding in mid July. Have told my DH that he is going to have to help out there, as I will be gone at least two weeks.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this news Sue. Prayers and hugs going out to you and your family. We will miss you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, you and your family are in my prayers. I am glad your brother is able to be there with you to make these tough decisions.

Jan, take care. I hope for a quick healing for your FIL. There have been so many accidents around here lately.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I will also try to follow your class Shirley. I don't have much of a stash either, but I would love to learn as much as I can about color as, so I will be taking lots of notes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Best to you and your family, Sue. Tough decisions.
> 
> I will follow your class Shirley. It will be info that I will use at some point. Life just got crazier here as DFIL was in a car accident yesterday afternoon. He is in terrible pain as his sternum is broke. Other than that it is a miracle he was not hurt worse. Some one pulled out from a side road to cross the highway just as FIL was there.
> 
> Lots of interesting posts All. Color really makes a piece interesting. Looks like I need to be adding more😊


Hope you DFIL heals quickly. I was in a car accident just about a year ago and just had a hairline fracture of the sternum and was in quite a bit of pain, so I feel for you poor FIL. I did do acupuncture which helped me a lot with the pain


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> and *Bev*, you've said it and now you must do it. Make that top :twisted: :wink: :lol:


Before or after I get to heaven??? :wink: :wink: It is on my list to do. It will probably be sometime this winter. 

Sue,
Our thoughts and prayers will be going with you. I hope that you will find a place for your mother that you will feel good about. It has got to be hard for you and your brother to be so far away.

Jan,
So sorry to hear of your FIL. So thankful he was not hurt worse, but I am sure it is bad enough as it is. Praying for quick healing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--thanx for letting us know what is going on for you. What a sorrow watching a parent deteriorate. I am glad to know you will be with other family on this journey. That hopefully will be supportive and take some of the edge off the pain. Much peace and caring for you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue and Jan - (((hugs)) from Florida. I hope both of your situations get better soon.

Normaedern - just wait, you will acquire quite the stash hanging out with us, we are such enablers. 

Another lovely job on that top Bev. I have that pattern in my library.

Shirley - I like your idea for the color class. I won't be able to attend 'live' but will check out the posts.

Poison ivy was everywhere where I grew up. I was only mildly affected but my brother was a mess. Seemed he didn't even need to touch the plant, just walk by it. When someone mentioned using plantain as a curative I was a bit confused as to me a plantain is a type of banana. Others who live in northern climes said they had some growing around but plantains are definitely a tropical plant. Thanks to whomever posted the photo - definitely two different plants.

I will be done with the baby blanket center piece today! Yippee! Next up is the border.

I know I am missing someone, not intentionally. Hope all are doing well.

Keep those needles clicking,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Shirley I will definitely check out those work shops!

Thanks kaixixang that helps.. To me it looks like Pansy's 
and a perfect way to combine Lace with Color 

Tricia I am one who can't seem to keep quiet too.. I just like people and enjoy the conversations we all have here... Kinda like a 21st Century Womens Club.. only men are also invited  Your sweater looks great on your friend.. and that color is perfect! Great job ..

Sue I am so sorry.. Poor thing must be frightened I am sure that she will be thrilled to see you and your brother. She may not know you but I firmly believe way down inside there is a recognition there... and a calmness for the one who is ill.  I also want to thank you for the update on Jane... I look forward to seeing both of you in the posts soon. 

jan I'm so sorry about your FIL I hope he recovers very well and soon... The pain pills should keep him fairly comfortable while he heals


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang, it was Trish who did the blue top. Sorry, my bad. Guess this means Bev should get hers done soon


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried the site from the link. The website is just a download service but I tried it since it was only $1.99 but then I couldn't find the book. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Dang, it was Trish who did the blue top. Sorry, my bad. Guess this means Bev should get hers done soon


 :lol: :lol: I'd love to say 'dang' but it would sound so odd with my Scottish accent!
Yes, we'll have to keep reminding Bev :twisted:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--Plantain is a wild herb/weed. It is not the banana like fruit. It grows in 2 forms. Kaixixang sent a link a few pp back for a description of the herb. It has been used medicinaly for 100's of years. Like most plants, they are only weeds until people figure out how to use them for food or medicine or material survival.

Some people are very allergic to PI and can get it from just walking by. I have gotten it from insect bites where the insect had been on PI before. Normally it from my cat that I get it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A nasty injury, Jan. I hope FIL is better soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

CindysKnitN said:


> I tried the site from the link. The website is just a download service but I tried it since it was only $1.99 but then I couldn't find the book. Thank you for your suggestion.


CindysKnitN,
I am so sorry it didn't work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Some people are very allergic to PI and can get it from just walking by. I have gotten it from insect bites where the insect had been on PI before. Normally it from my cat that I get it.


Oh, man! You can't stop loving on your cat. You seem to be sensitive to it. So sorry. :-(

Yes, Sue and Trish, that is a top that I do want to do. Can't promise when though.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, This method of mixing color isn't intended to create designs, just interesting color play and a way to use scraps of yarn into useful projects.

Is Shirley's class live? How does that work? Can we follow as time permits?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--Plantain is a wild herb/weed. It is not the banana like fruit. It grows in 2 forms. Kaixixang sent a link a few pp back for a description of the herb. It has been used medicinaly for 100's of years. Like most plants, they are only weeds until people figure out how to use them for food or medicine or material survival.
> 
> Some people are very allergic to PI and can get it from just walking by. I have gotten it from insect bites where the insect had been on PI before. Normally it from my cat that I get it.


I like weeds, they grow quite well in my kitchen garden, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, This method of mixing color isn't intended to create designs, just interesting color play and a way to use scraps of yarn into useful projects.
> 
> Is Shirley's class live? How does that work? Can we follow as time permits?


And from my point of view- when on earth is it being held- is it going to be Sunday/Monday for me?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I like weeds, they grow quite well in my kitchen garden, lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If I can help, we could have a get together and talk about specific things about color -- I have postponed the workshops as we are doing tests etc. and I needed a break.
> 
> If any of you wish we could go on the open thread on the section and I would be happy to answer questions and possibly help set up some color choices. However, I am not pushing this. If anyone wishes to do this i am available. OR use yarn and mix colors and carry it on into your knitting. just let me know. I think the idea of using some lace swatches would be great - using whatever lace or colors you have available. If so go to E on the section, and if you post there I will receive an email, or pm me. Not to worry if you aren't interested but if you are interested I will be happy to help spend somet time in between appointments if you think you would find it useful.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, had to stop right here and make an entry....I still have another 8 pages or so to read.... Anyway, Shirley, it is awesome to see you chime in and offer something so special!
I'd love to check out what you might have in mind with color and lace!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, This method of mixing color isn't intended to create designs, just interesting color play and a way to use scraps of yarn into useful projects.
> 
> Is Shirley's class live? How does that work? Can we follow as time permits?


Shirley here --- it will be written and shown and kept in a topic just like this - only it will be in the workshop section and kept in the archives. You can join in, lurk or whatever you wish to do. I hope that some will join in as it will be a discussion as much as a class. I will come here on Friday Night or Sat. MOrning before l0 am EST and let everyone know where to go and that it is open

We could have held it here but there is a bit more privacy there although the topic will be shown on the main forum so others may come in too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here --- it will be written and shown and kept in a topic just like this - only it will be in the workshop section and kept in the archives. You can join in, lurk or whatever you wish to do. I hope that some will join in as it will be a discussion as much as a class. I will come here on Friday Night or Sat. MOrning before l0 am EST and let everyone know where to go and that it is open
> 
> We could have held it here but there is a bit more privacy there although the topic will be shown on the main forum so others may come in too.


Shirley, Thank you. This helps. I am interested, mainly because I tend to follow the color wheel or a varigated yarn.

Anyone else having trouble matching the colors in varigated yarns?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Shirley, Thank you. This helps. I am interested, mainly because I tend to follow the color wheel or a varigated yarn.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble matching the colors in varigated yarns?


It won't actually be a class-- I will give my thoughts on color, show some pictures, and generaly try to increase your willingness to overcome any fear or hesitation about using color. I will talk on Saturday morning and Sunday during the day. We might have reason to carry on, but as it stands now I will guarantee that if there are some attending I will be there. If a lot of interest is shown, I will carry on in the evenings when I can. It is casual, and not run like a workshop; - This will be a discussion.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It won't actually be a class-- I will give my thoughts on color, show some pictures, and generaly try to increase your willingness to overcome any fear or hesitation about using color. I will talk on Saturday morning and Sunday during the day. We might have reason to carry on, but as it stands now I will guarantee that if there are some attending I will be there. If a lot of interest is shown, I will carry on in the evenings when I can. It is casual, and not run like a workshop; - This will be a discussion.


That sounds ideal, Shirley!! Thank you for offering us the opportunity!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, This method of mixing color isn't intended to create designs, just interesting color play and a way to use scraps of yarn into useful projects.
> 
> Is Shirley's class live? How does that work? Can we follow as time permits?


I agree that going back and forth will only create stripes but when looking at the YouTube video I linked to, she had a way of using the method you shared with a design element and it was quite fascinating but I just need to sit and study it.. I also want to study the workshops Shirley shared with us.. I think learning all we can is very beneficial to us all. 

I also have Kitty allergies! but I just keep her away from my face and I'm ok.. I can't help but give a hug and kiss when I put her up for the night.. I just itch like crazy.. no breathing problems yet  We are worried that she could be the cause of the hives, or the dogs! I sure hope not.. LOL maybe its hubby  that would not be good.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--Plantain is a wild herb/weed. It is not the banana like fruit. It grows in 2 forms. Kaixixang sent a link a few pp back for a description of the herb. It has been used medicinaly for 100's of years. Like most plants, they are only weeds until people figure out how to use them for food or medicine or material survival.
> 
> Some people are very allergic to PI and can get it from just walking by. I have gotten it from insect bites where the insect had been on PI before. Normally it from my cat that I get it.


I sure am glad that Poison Oak doesn't spread that way... We were very worried when my clients Nephew at age 6 got a real bad case of Poison Oak.. So we took him to the doctor and the doctor said we could all treat it (all the caregivers) and not worry about catching it or it spreading to my client!! and it never did and that poor child got it every year and none of us ever came down with it.. I'm so highly allergic to it... I swell up terribly..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It won't actually be a class-- I will give my thoughts on color, show some pictures, and generaly try to increase your willingness to overcome any fear or hesitation about using color. I will talk on Saturday morning and Sunday during the day. We might have reason to carry on, but as it stands now I will guarantee that if there are some attending I will be there. If a lot of interest is shown, I will carry on in the evenings when I can. It is casual, and not run like a workshop; - This will be a discussion.


Oh, this is sounding better and better. Thank you so much, Shirley, for being willing to do this. I am getting excited!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I like weeds, they grow quite well in my kitchen garden, lol.


LOL!!! Mine, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not allergic to cats, but they walk thru the PI and the oils get on their fur and then on me. The leaves on the plants see me coming and just know they can move right in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am not allergic to cats, but they walk thru the PI and the oils get on their fur and then on me. The leaves on the plants see me coming and just know they can move right in.


I used to react so badly to PI, and I sure am grateful that I haven't run into it for many years. I feel badly for you, tamarque.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Toni. I am trying to get thru this as fast as possible as I cannot knit, drive, be outside or stay focused on anything.

How do you avoid it? Isn't it in your region?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Toni. I am trying to get thru this as fast as possible as I cannot knit, drive, be outside or stay focused on anything.
> 
> How do you avoid it? Isn't it in your region?


Tamarque, I really feel for you. As an adult I started getting poison ivy while gardening. When I was a child I practically lived in the woods and probably was in contact with it but never got it. And now the cats will give it to me as well, but I am not that sensitive to it as you. Right now I have 2 smallish blisters on my arm. As soon as I feel the itch I can tell its poison ivy and not just a mosquito bite. The more humid it is the more prone I am to get some. I take an OTC antihistamine-loratidine- to dry it up. It's the only thing that really works for me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Many blessings and prayers and positive, caring thoughts go out to Sue and Jan and Shirley too. I am not eloquent, but my heart is in the right place.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I will most likely check in to see Shirley's discussion on color Saturday while on lunch break for my Knitting class. Being alone most of the time, it will be nice for me to get out with some new ladies for the day. I am excited about that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Toni. I am trying to get thru this as fast as possible as I cannot knit, drive, be outside or stay focused on anything.
> 
> How do you avoid it? Isn't it in your region?


I honestly do not know how I have avoided it. I am not in the wooded areas as much as I used to be when I was young and getting it regularly. That might be part of it. We don't seem to have any here on the farm. That would be a very large part of it. Otherwise, I really don't know. I used to work in the woods the last several summers and still didn't get it. Is it possible to "grow out of it" or to build up a tolerance? My brother had it so bad one time that he ended up in the hospital with it. I sure am glad that was not a regular occurrence for him! I am sorry, tamarque, I wish I had some good advice or information for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks KittyChris. It is true our immunity changes over our life. And it seems that once you get PI, it stays with you. If you scratch, it goes deeper into your system and the allergic reaction becomes more sensitive. I got it in my first big garden and not knowing what it was, scratched like crazy and developed this nasty sensitivity to it. My GD just did that to herself last month. I gave her a remedy which helped but should have given her a stronger potency. I use a homeopathic remedy which usually works but this case came on like gang busters and is not quite like my usual case so the remedy is not working well. Am trying Bev's suggestion of Plantain poultices with some success at controlling the itching which is a killer.

Toni--usually the sensitivity goes in reverse, but it is the case in homeopathy can alter the sensitivity. I recall one teacher saying that happened to him. You are truly fortunate to have developed immunity.

One farmer around here told me to drink raw goat milk as they eat poison ivy and it is like a processed dose of it. Supposedly it helps build resistence.

Thanks for your caring: it helps getting thru it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> One farmer around here told me to drink raw goat milk as they eat poison ivy and it is like a processed dose of it. Supposedly it helps build resistence.
> 
> Thanks for your caring: it helps getting thru it.


Hmmm, raw goats milk. I may have to give my friend Cyndy a call and see if she has any available.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Many blessings and prayers and positive, caring thoughts go out to Sue and Jan and Shirley too. I am not eloquent, but my heart is in the right place.


Thanks so much Kitty Chris-- I appreciate all the support from my friends all over KP. I had a echo cardiogram today - dh has colostomy Friday and Tues - me a cat scan, Thurs and Frid. a stress test but not on the treadmill- injections both days instead 
(ugh) then a holter monitor in July - then apptmens for results and then any thing that needs to be done. that is why I am looking forward to the color discussion- thereaupeutic.

By the way - a discussion requires questions and anwers as well as more than one opinion. I hope you will ask questions and will look at your yarn and let me know what you see and how you can use the different colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much Kitty Chris-- I appreciate all the support from my friends all over KP. I had a echo cardiogram today - dh has colostomy Friday and Tues - me a cat scan, Thurs and Frid. a stress test but not on the treadmill- injections both days instead
> (ugh) then a holter monitor in July - then apptmens for results and then any thing that needs to be done. that is why I am looking forward to the color discussion- thereaupeutic.
> 
> By the way - a discussion requires questions and anwers as well as more than one opinion. I hope you will ask questions and will look at your yarn and let me know what you see and how you can use the different colors.


Well I know I will be asking questions... I need to head over to the workshops and study those. I have done double knitting before but I just couldn't wrap my brain around it for the Snowflake chart.. I did it in Fair Isle and I really like it! Practice practice practice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My sides look funny because its more of a braided edge and the skewers didn't want to slide in very well.. I don't know what I will do with this.. I love the color I just wish my snowflake was white


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> My sides look funny because its more of a braided edge and the skewers didn't want to slide in very well.. I don't know what I will do with this.. I love the color I just wish my snowflake was white


How did the other side turn out? Is that carried yarns or a shape? I like it.  It reminds me of blue and white very old kitchen tiles.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Time. I need more time! Knitting as fast as I can but cannot find time for the pretty things you are creating and practicing Ronie. I am interest in the method you found. I need to check it out. 

Tamarque, my mom was so allergic we said she could get it walking down the middle of the road. We finially realized she got some of it off dad's clothes. I know it is growing here but if I get it the case is mild. Tick bites are something else!

To Shirley, Pat, Sue and all others with illnesses and issues with relations, prayers and hugs. I know I have missed some, my apologies. Not intentional.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And from my point of view- when on earth is it being held- is it going to be Sunday/Monday for me?


Julie - it isn't actually a class - it is a conversation about color but as there seems to be a lot of interest I will do it in the workshop section Saturday morning and Sunday during the day are planned. After that I will have to see how things are going with us, but if the ladies want to continue I will try to made specific times to carry on. We will be discussing color and how to us it in lace and other knitted or crochet projects as well as through out most crafts.

It is not a class - it is a conversation and I will introduce ideas and ask the visitors to suggest how to use a variety of colors in their projects. I want them to lose the fear of going out of the box. We will try to get away a bit from using multi colored yarns except as a highlight in some cases.

I will come here on Saturday morning and let everyone know where to go for the discussion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - it isn't actually a class - it is a conversation about color but as there seems to be a lot of interest I will do it in the workshop section Saturday morning and Sunday during the day are planned. After that I will have to see how things are going with us, but if the ladies want to continue I will try to made specific times to carry on. We will be discussing color and how to us it in lace and other knitted or crochet projects as well as through out most crafts.
> 
> It is not a class - it is a conversation and I will introduce ideas and ask the visitors to suggest how to use a variety of colors in their projects. I want them to lose the fear of going out of the box. We will try to get away a bit from using multi colored yarns except as a highlight in some cases.
> 
> I will come here on Saturday morning and let everyone know where to go for the discussion.


My brain is failing to convert to the time change- but that has to be some time Sunday and I will be busy- Drat.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I know I will be asking questions... I need to head over to the workshops and study those. I have done double knitting before but I just couldn't wrap my brain around it for the Snowflake chart.. I did it in Fair Isle and I really like it! Practice practice practice.


It looks great -- Rachel taught a square on the workshops Ronie and I believe she gave a really good idea for the edging.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie,
Right now it is 10 pm EST Wednesday and for you it is 2 pm Thurs. Correct?

So tomorrow night at 10 pm on Thurs for me and 2 pm on Fri for you.

On Fri night at 10pm EST for me it will be 2 pm for you on Sat.

The color discussion with Shirley will be held 10 am on Sat for me. That is an additional 12 hrs onto my time Fri night. So adding an additional 12 hours onto your time starting at 2 pm on Sat, will mean that it will be 2 am Sun morning in Auckland when Shirley will open the color discussion. It is my understanding that Shirley will be showing pictures of her projects and color combinations. We will discuss and then sometime through the weekend we will post pictures of our yarn combos we came up with. So, you can look at Shirley's pictures when you can on Sun, add questions etc to be answered when Shirley comes on later. We pretty need to go with Shirley's schedule as she is working us in around appointments. I hope this helps and is not too confusing. I actually found a website that gives me the current time in Auckland, New Zealand. 

I have been missing your input the last few days, Julie. I hope that all is well with you.

I have bookmarked the time website for Auckland and hopefully will be able to - in my slow painstaking way - give you times when Shirley will be there for the discussions. I think that probably there will also be discussions amongst ourselves. We tend to do that. 


I actually did some work on my Lavender Fields tonight.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> How did the other side turn out? Is that carried yarns or a shape? I like it.  It reminds me of blue and white very old kitchen tiles.


I did a floating stitch. This turned out better because I continued to carry the yarn all the way across. So it is has a even texture. I also stayed under 4 stitches when it came to my floats. I tried to keep them at 2 and 3 I like that much better too...

Julie I will look at her block too! I also like the edging its just the skewers made them look untidy .. I will take a pic of the back. I also finished the market basket.. I'll share that one too.. it is more on the line of Lace 

I am afraid that the Sea horse panel is too big for a pillow.. I might have to set it aside until I can find a solution.. any ideas are welcomed


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How big is the sea horse panel? Maybe a larger pillow or a chair seat/back??? Or maybe do an additional edging and frame it.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you seen the World Time Converter website? It is very helpful.Shirley m


eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> Right now it is 10 pm EST Wednesday and for you it is 2 pm Thurs. Correct?
> 
> So tomorrow night at 10 pm on Thurs for me and 2 pm on Fri for you.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Many blessings and prayers and positive, caring thoughts go out to Sue and Jan and Shirley too. I am not eloquent, but my heart is in the right place.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for your message and your heart.

I hadn't really heard of poison ivy before as we don't have it in the UK. It sounds horrible. Shirley and her husband's ills have prayers from me.

The snowflake is pretty, Ronie. I love it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I came across this on Ravelry, this morning. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alla
Being as though some of us are not as beautifully slim like Trish' s friend. Perhaps for the more generously proportioned?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for your message and your heart.
> 
> I hadn't really heard of poison ivy before as we don't have it in the UK. It sounds horrible. Shirley and her husband's ills have prayers from me.
> 
> The snowflake is pretty, Ronie. I love it.


Maybe we all need to move across the pond! I would love to never get poison ivy again.

And yes indeed, Ronie's snowflake looks great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

shirley m said:


> Have you seen the World Time Converter website? It is very helpful.Shirley m


THanks, Shirley.
I got it right.  I will use the converter next time. So much easier. 

Norma,
I love that pattern. It's in my library now.  I think I am offically a pattern hoarder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania
Norma said:


> Me too, my friend :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pretty pattern Norma. Thanks for the link. 
Roni, you are really working those needles fast now! Love your pretty snowflake.
Talking about color. Did you see the post in today's kp digest? This was a link that Jessica Jean added.

FaceBood page: http://www.facebook.com/coloridoecletico?hc_location=timeline

Oodles more such images at: http://www.google.ca/search?q=colorido+eclectico&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&espv=2&tbm=isch...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

On that crochet FB page, scroll down on the right. Did you see the sunset over lavender fields? Wow. I wonder what Shirley would say about the colors in that picture? Striking.

Thanks for the links, Caryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> On that crochet FB page, scroll down on the right. Did you see the sunset over lavender fields? Wow. I wonder what Shirley would say about the colors in that picture? Striking.
> 
> Thanks for the links, Caryn.


Yes, I was oohing and ahhing over it!! Nature is sure wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

let's see there are purples, roses, golds, oranges, greens, browns. . .yellows. So rich!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, I like the snowflake in blue.

Woo Woo! the blanket center piece is done! I have started the border. My shawl and the pair of socks I put aside to do this blanket are calling me. And the dress I am making for my nephew's wedding is also calling. The wedding is in two weeks so the dress is going to get moved up the queue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I took a look at that. It is very pretty. Also looked at some of her other designs. One that caught my eye was this:

http://icelandicknitter.com/en/models/diamond-rose/
They are little, but very colourful.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I came across this on Ravelry, this morning. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alla
> Being as though some of us are not as beautifully slim like Trish' s friend. Perhaps for the more generously proportioned?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> let's see there are purples, roses, golds, oranges, greens, browns. . .yellows. So rich!


bev, really in response to a previous post- where you were saying I hadn't been posting much- I guess that must be true. I of course have to keep up first with my Workshop- which is now approaching 18,000 views-I also needed to finish off a Chullo I had started - Just got the earflaps to do now. Plus keeping up with the Tea Party as well- I don't have time to do more than Lurk, frequently- especially on the main Forum! Almost time to head back to bed- Friday 0020 hours here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I actually did some work on my Lavender Fields tonight.


That's great. Hope it won't be too long until we get to see it. I actually got a few rows done on my Fanfaere shawl yesterday. I had to go to the military pharmacy for a prescription. When I asked if it would be about 1/2 hour wait, the technician laughed. I responded that that was ok as I had brought my knitting, she replied that I might even get to finish it. I didn't, but I sat there most of an hour, but at least it was a productive hour. In my opinion, better than staring blankly around and staring at a smart phone all that time!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I',m just reading back through some posts and found I had missed thsi. I love those colours. I think I am going to bead mine, but so far haven't got the beads.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> My yarn for the random monet shawl has come . There has been a saga about getting. This is because I have to do everything online.
> There is more purple in it then in the photo. It is Monet's waterlilies
> pallette. Now, to bead or not to bead, that is the question?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sisu, thank you for sharing those links on color! It is incredible what she does with it! I have officially decided that I must be a color chicken. This is going to be interesting hanging out with Shirley on Saturday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Maybe we all need to move across the pond! I would love to never get poison ivy again.
> 
> And yes indeed, Ronie's snowflake looks great.


Make room for me on that boat, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of the wingspan shawl and all the colourful combinations that have been knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2

Sue


sisu said:


> Pretty pattern Norma. Thanks for the link.
> Roni, you are really working those needles fast now! Love your pretty snowflake.
> Talking about color. Did you see the post in today's kp digest? This was a link that Jessica Jean added.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Julie,
You are a busy lady.  Take time to relax when you can.

Sue, 
I am really loving the yarn I have. It's a lacy, almost cobweb, lamb's wool. So soft, so light. Last night-we are having true comfessions now-I knew there was a problem with row 9, so I tinked it, did not find the problem, reknit and then purled row 10, then realized the problem with row 9 was that I had forgotten to move the markers. So, I tinked 2 rows and then redid row 9 with the markers in the correct place. All the time loving the yarn. So I actually did not make any progress, except to reacquaint myself with the pattern and the yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You got to enjoy it all over again.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> So I actually did not make any progress, except to reacquaint myself with the pattern and the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Julie,
> You are a busy lady.  Take time to relax when you can.
> 
> Sue,
> I am really loving the yarn I have. It's a lacy, almost cobweb, lamb's wool. So soft, so light. Last night-we are having true comfessions now-I knew there was a problem with row 9, so I tinked it, did not find the problem, reknit and then purled row 10, then realized the problem with row 9 was that I had forgotten to move the markers. So, I tinked 2 rows and then redid row 9 with the markers in the correct place. All the time loving the yarn. So I actually did not make any progress, except to reacquaint myself with the pattern and the yarn.


Also there are Life issues a bit major at the moment- but one learns to survive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How big is the sea horse panel? Maybe a larger pillow or a chair seat/back??? Or maybe do an additional edging and frame it.


It is 17x19 blocked I am sure it went down a little.. I actually have it on my chair back now... I slept on the idea of what to do.. I might get some light weight flannel and make it into a throw, or maybe some fleece.. I know I put too much time in it for it to be tossed in my UFO's...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks to all who like my snow flake.. it was so much fun to knit.. I did it up in a few hours  Love those kinds of projects... 

Melanie! Woo Hoo.. your getting there... what a wonderful project you have going.. I am sure its beautiful 

Sue did you see the price on the Wingspan??? I know for a fact that I did not pay for mine... I wonder if my timing was right or if they saw how many of us were making it and decided to start charging for it.. 

Caryn I love that lady's site.. so much color!!! I actually have that table runner on my pinterest page.. I also love those 'Sneakers' she made.. so much color!

Toni I am afraid I am right there with you! I love color but and a 'Scardy Cat' when it comes to putting so much time and effort into something then to have my minds eye of what it should look like turn out terrible.. I am really looking forward to learning more.. 

Bev Great Topic for this week and Shirley thanks so much for all your input.. I feel like a sponge wanting to soak it all up


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It is 17x19 blocked I am sure it went down a little.. I actually have it on my chair back now... I slept on the idea of what to do.. I might get some light weight flannel and make it into a throw, or maybe some fleece.. I know I put too much time in it for it to be tossed in my UFO's...


Of course you could just knit around it and turn it into a throw/afghan. Maybe even crochet a field around it. The stitch contrast might be pretty attractive.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie - "Toni I am afraid I am right there with you! I love color but and a 'Scardy Cat' when it comes to putting so much time and effort into something then to have my minds eye of what it should look like turn out terrible.. I am really looking forward to learning more.."

Then we will turn into lions and look out color world!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

that facebook crochet page is an eye catcher. scrolled thru quickly as I don't want to get lost in it--which will happen. some of those items should certainly tweak the exploratory gene of even the most color timid people.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I loved the crochet pages. Glorious colour. I did like the other patterns from The Icelandic Knitter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I think she started charging this past year. I'm not sure whether I ever had printed a copy of it or not. I think I may have downloaded it. I would sort of like to try it sometime.

Agree with you that this was a great topic for this week.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue did you see the price on the Wingspan??? I know for a fact that I did not pay for mine... I wonder if my timing was right or if they saw how many of us were making it and decided to start charging for it..
> 
> Bev Great Topic for this week and Shirley thanks so much for all your input.. I feel like a sponge wanting to soak it all up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I think she started charging this past year. I'm not sure whether I ever had printed a copy of it or not. I think I may have downloaded it. I would sort of like to try it sometime.
> 
> Agree with you that this was a great topic for this week.
> 
> Sue


It is really a very easy knit! But I did for the first time use removable stitch markers- it then is almost mindless.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Of course you could just knit around it and turn it into a throw/afghan. Maybe even crochet a field around it. The stitch contrast might be pretty attractive.


Those ideas are not bad.. my problem is the exposed strands on the back of it! When will I ever learn about gauge LOL it looked good to me... it was suppose to be knitted in a much thicker yarn and larger needles.. I don't understand this.. but I will keep working on it!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ronie - "Toni I am afraid I am right there with you! I love color but and a 'Scardy Cat' when it comes to putting so much time and effort into something then to have my minds eye of what it should look like turn out terrible.. I am really looking forward to learning more.."
> 
> Then we will turn into lions and look out color world!


Love that!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pretty pattern Norma. Thanks for the link.
> Roni, you are really working those needles fast now! Love your pretty snowflake.
> Talking about color. Did you see the post in today's kp digest? This was a link that Jessica Jean added.
> 
> ...


Wow! Please everyone, check this site out -- there are 6 or 7 color combinations that are absolutely great. This site should be bookmarked. Can't you imagine using part or all of some of these pieces as far as color goes? I love the first scene on the left side as well as the colors in the humming bird head.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
If you go down far enough on that Spanish color site on FB look what you find!!! What fun! I have been collecting doilies at garage sales and have tons. So, now all I need is some colorful ones and I am set!!!

Shirley,
I DID find the hummingbird head. Wow! Such beautiful colors.
I think I could get lost in that site. Beautiful. I need to go make lunch now.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie,
> If you go down far enough on that Spanish color site on FB look what you find!!! What fun! I have been collecting doilies at garage sales and have tons. So, now all I need is some colorful ones and I am set!!!


You could dye a few of them... Then you could choose the colors you want!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Love that!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

PatBrown said:


> You could dye a few of them... Then you could choose the colors you want!


Thanks, Pat,
I like that idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--on your panel back--2 thoughts. One, line the back with something like flannel and then work out from there. Or do a throw or afghan and sew or knit your panel onto it. Something of this sort will deal with the back of the panel.

Norma--that green swing sweater is lovely.

That FB page wows you with color. Frustrating that the patterns are not
easily available. Looked up one top (believe it or not--a plain white one) and there seems to be no link.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1526819_735673026471751_7731714286480445233_n.jpg

If anyone can find the pattern for this, I would love to have it.

looking forward to the color discussion--hope I can make it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie,
> If you go down far enough on that Spanish color site on FB look what you find!!! What fun! I have been collecting doilies at garage sales and have tons. So, now all I need is some colorful ones and I am set!!!
> 
> I saw that!! I love it! I'm a little puzzled about the bright colors in the corner but I do think its pretty and a little Whimsy is fun
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you are enjoying the challenge. There definitely are options and with your skills I trust you will find a satisfying solution.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying the challenge. There definitely are options and with your skills I trust you will find a satisfying solution.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ronie - "Toni I am afraid I am right there with you! I love color but and a 'Scardy Cat' when it comes to putting so much time and effort into something then to have my minds eye of what it should look like turn out terrible.. I am really looking forward to learning more.."
> 
> Then we will turn into lions and look out color world!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am really looking forward to learning from you and picking your brain on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am really looking forward to learning from you and picking your brain on Saturday. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie - how about making more panels and sew them together for an afghan? You could line the whole back with some flannel as previously suggested.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I just want to say regarding that Facebook site ¡oy, qué linda! ¡Qué hermosa!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://workbyknight.deviantart.com/art/WBK-Van-Gogh-Starry-Night-310648965

did people see this persons color work? got to it on that crochet fb page. this person has portraits done in crochet squares that are mind blowing but her color pieces like this painting is incredible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://workbyknight.deviantart.com/art/WBK-Van-Gogh-Starry-Night-310648965
> 
> did people see this persons color work? got to it on that crochet fb page. this person has portraits done in crochet squares that are mind blowing but her color pieces like this one incredible.


Nice that it is an interpretation of the Van Gogh- rather than a slavish copy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

what is amazing is these 'paintings' are all done in crochet granny squares. if you enlarge them the variation of color and placement are so well planned. the designer clearly has a fine art painter's eye.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> what is amazing is these 'paintings' are all done in crochet granny squares. if you enlarge them the variation of color and placement are so well planned. the designer clearly has a fine art painter's eye.


Those are amazing!! I love the idea of it... it reminds me of Bevs water color quilts 

Melanie I did think of that.. I would need to make 3 more for a decent size.. but its a great idea .. I will get it figured out some time soon


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Maybe we all need to move across the pond! I would love to never get poison ivy again.
> 
> And yes indeed, Ronie's snowflake looks great.


We do not have poison ivy or anything like it here. Another good thing about our climate in the high desert. 

Ronie, I think your snowflake is lovely!!!! Reminds me of a sweater my in laws brought me back from Norway. I love snowflake patterns!!!!!! I think Knit Picks had one in their catalog a couple of years ago, in a scarf, and I think it might have been 2 sided too. Was being sold as a kit, so don't know if it might still be available.

Have been doing a ton of extra babysitting the past couple of weeks, and it is only going to stay this way until July. I come home so late I just want to go to bed (well, late is relative...somewhere between 5 & 6pm). Still need to see DH and fix dinner, but then I'm really toast!

I'll be popping into Shirley's session on Saturday too.

Still a ton more reading to catch up!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Found this on Ravelry. Really nice and colourful. Think it took her a little while to make!!

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/makkidi/lizard-ridge-2

Here is the link to the original free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizard-ridge

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> http://workbyknight.deviantart.com/art/WBK-Van-Gogh-Starry-Night-310648965
> 
> did people see this persons color work? got to it on that crochet fb page. this person has portraits done in crochet squares that are mind blowing but her color pieces like this painting is incredible.


Tamarque,
His stuff is wonderful!!

Ronie,
Me too. I never thought about using granny squares. Wow! Gorgeous.

Sue,
I love the colors in that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That Granny Square Van Gogh just absolutely blows me away! I am in awe! What a magnificent interpretation of his painting. Honestly, I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around doing something like that with lace. It is tilting on it's side! It would be so totally different than anything anyone has done and could be really fun! 

Shirley, I am really looking forward to Saturday! (I have I mentioned that before?  )

That Lizard Ridge looks really familiar. Didn't Dragonflylace introduce a dishcloth with that stitch? The color combinations used on the afghan are something else. They range from calm to lively very smoothly. A great stash busting project.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://workbyknight.deviantart.com/art/WBK-Van-Gogh-Starry-Night-310648965
> 
> did people see this persons color work? got to it on that crochet fb page. this person has portraits done in crochet squares that are mind blowing but her color pieces like this painting is incredible.


When you look at it - squint -- you will see the color scheme more than the details. That is something you should always do when you try to decide on a group of colors.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tamarque,
> His stuff is wonderful!!
> 
> Ronie,
> ...


I have seen squares, half squares, and quarter squares in quilting used to make pictures and granny squares used to make pictures. The granny squares were made similar to quilt squares using multiple colors in some squares. It takes a little planning to determine the color combinations of various squares.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the Starry Night *Tamarque*. I see what Shirley means about squinting to see the colour scheme.
I also loved the Lizard Ridge piece. A lot of knitting there! Thanks *Sue*


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

here is another study in color--a video of nature in slower motion. stop on any frame and study the color schemes. think this would be good exercise in learning about color schemes. many similar videos, but this one is very calm

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/06/06/fascinating-nature-up-close.aspx?e_cid=20140606Z1_PetsNL_art_2&utm_source=petnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art2&utm_campaign=20140606Z1&et_cid=DM47375&et_rid=544565647

just looked at the Lizard Ridge afghan. Noro yarns are definitely all about color. wouldn't it be a great job being part of the Noro color designing team? getting paid to play with color--wow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I could live with a job like that.

Sue


tamarque said:


> just looked at the Lizard Ridge afghan. Noro yarns are definitely all about color. wouldn't it be a great job being part of the Noro color designing team? getting paid to play with color--wow!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love looking at all these colors. The starry night and the lizard ridge are both amazing in there use of color. 
Just watched the nature video too. I liked the colors in the moth and whatever that was right after the moth, the best.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think I could live with a job like that.
> 
> Sue


Me too.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

the Video--there were a series of these nature videos that captured changes in our world on a micro level that were fabulous. when i watched one it hit me that they are all filled with fabulous color combinations and being done slow motion could be stopped to study the color components. glad people are enjoying this one. i loved it all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Found this on Ravelry. Really nice and colourful. Think it took her a little while to make!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/makkidi/lizard-ridge-2
> 
> ...


I really like the red one at the bottom of the second link! I love this yarn.. I didn't know it had long color way's. Now I am going to pick some up next time I see it 

Yes Toni I was going to say the same thing..  I have that Waves Wash Cloth printed off... I never did it though. I wanted to but like a lot of things I just didn't get around to it. 

Tamaraque That was a interesting video... at first I wasn't sure about it but I ended up really liking it by the end.. Thanks for sharing... We love the nature documentary's on the tv.. I know when we switch from Satellite TV to Internet TV that we will spend long cold rainy days watching full series of nature shows...

Shirley I like the squinting idea... it brings forward the main colors. When I was quilting we were told to stand across the room to see if we liked certain colors next to each other... Now we can take digital pictures and see things very clear... I don't know why I didn't think of this with knitting??? maybe because I have not done much with color until now!! I can see my stash growing .. I'd love the color palette that Knit Picks sells... I don't have the catalog infront of me right now but I know they are very expensive. "Sockittome" did a sweater in fair isle with his.. actually he has shared a couple of sweater he made with the yarn.. just stunning!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Whew! I just finished catching up with the thread! I've had a busy week...even became a great aunt (I think that's what I became when my nephew had a daughter...)! 
I'll try to pop in on the color discussion... Color is right in my sweet spot, but I tend to be conservative when knitting... Not wanting to impose my whacky color ideas on others! I hope tomorrow will start to shake me out of that...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I can see my stash growing .. I'd love the color palette that Knit Picks sells... I don't have the catalog infront of me right now but I know they are very expensive. "Sockittome" did a sweater in fair isle with his.. actually he has shared a couple of sweater he made with the yarn.. just stunning!


I saw those sweaters he did too. I had bookmarked the first one to inspire me to use more color here's the link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Whew! I just finished catching up with the thread! I've had a busy week...even became a great aunt (I think that's what I became when my nephew had a daughter...)!
> I'll try to pop in on the color discussion... Color is right in my sweet spot, but I tend to be conservative when knitting... Not wanting to impose my whacky color ideas on others! I hope tomorrow will start to shake me out of that...


Congratulations on becoming a great aunt! Someone else to knit for  
Bet your whacky color ideas are just what Shirley is talking about when she mentioned thinking outside the box with our color ideas. 
I am not one to take chances with anything, especially color. More like Tamarque's beige lady


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Congratulations on becoming a great aunt! Someone else to knit for
> Bet your whacky color ideas are just what Shirley is talking about when she mentioned thinking outside the box with our color ideas.
> I am not one to take chances with anything, especially color. More like Tamarque's beige lady


Yes... A little one to knit for! I may make another "Gracie girly top" for her... This could indeed could lead to quite a flurry of small, brightly colored things! I've already delivered a little All in One top and matching (but a bit too big, I fear) hat!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Yes... A little one to knit for! I may make another "Gracie girly top" for her... This could indeed could lead to quite a flurry of small, brightly colored things! I've already delivered a little All in One top and matching (but a bit too big, I fear) hat!


Congratulations!!! Have fun!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Mary,
Congrats on being a great aunt and having a wacky sense of color. You just may be ahead of the rest of us.

Ronie and Caryn,
That sweater is amazing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Yes... A little one to knit for! I may make another "Gracie girly top" for her... This could indeed could lead to quite a flurry of small, brightly colored things! I've already delivered a little All in One top and matching (but a bit too big, I fear) hat!


Congratulations. Enjoy knitting for a little girl:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats VermontMary on your new addition. Give her lots of color--it looks good on wee ones.

Sockittome--his sweaters are great but I would never knit one. Those lines would make my eyes go crazy followed by the rest of me having a neurological meltdown. I will leave those visual gymnastics to others.

Guess what. Just returned from this house where the woman was wearing a lacey crocheted vest. It reminded me of the top on the Coloridoeclectico site that I like so much. So I said I liked the top. She immediately responded that she made it and did it without a pattern. She loves to do that. Of course I had to tell her that I do crochet and knit, too. We had a fun little conversation. This woman is French and I wanted to ask her about how she learned. It seems to me that Europeans tend to learn concepts and techniques and then go do their own thing. I have seen this particularly with those complicated Eastern European craftwomen. Since her son lives in my town who she visits often, I suggested we get together in the park sometime to work together. Sounded like fun. Will see if it happens.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Guess what. Just returned from this house where the woman was wearing a lacey crocheted vest. It reminded me of the top on the Coloridoeclectico site that I like so much. So I said I liked the top. She immediately responded that she made it and did it without a pattern. She loves to do that. Of course I had to tell her that I do crochet and knit, too. We had a fun little conversation. This woman is French and I wanted to ask her about how she learned. It seems to me that Europeans tend to learn concepts and techniques and then go do their own thing. I have seen this particularly with those complicated Eastern European craftwomen. Since her son lives in my town who she visits often, I suggested we get together in the park sometime to work together. Sounded like fun. Will see if it happens.


Nice! I hope you get your visit.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW. It is times like this that I wish I had a computer to be able to see those granny square 'paintings' on a bigger scale. That is mind boggling to imagine putting one of those together.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Since our discussions about colour this week, I noticed that I am getting a Benjamin Moore ad (There's a color for everything that matters) coming up every time I open this thread! Has anyone else seen that?

Sue


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Since our discussions about colour this week, I noticed that I am get Benjamin Moore ad (There's a color for everything that matters) coming up every time I open this thread! Has anyone else seen that?
> 
> Sue


Yes, I'm getting it as well...(You could instantly win a trip to New York, Chicago or San Francisco)...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

PatBrown said:


> Yes, I'm getting it as well...(You could instantly win a trip to New York, Chicago or San Francisco)...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess they know we are into Colour!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- the '*Conversation about color* ' is now in the workshops!!!. go to the link below my name and scroll down to the top workshop #58

I will be back later but we will carry on tomorrow Morning as promised. I finished earlier than I expected today so if you are free, drop around and read the posts. I will be there to talk for a bit tonight. Shirley


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just found this pattern on Ravelry that I can see maybe doing with some of the leftover sock yarn that I have just lying around.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tgv-high-speed-knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--I think there are many exciting designs for variegated colors in lace. Adding some solid color like white/cream/tan/black can enhance the variegated sock yarn. Reversing this approach, you can use something like a bright red as the main color which can be enhanced with the variegated colors as accents. This could be a simple exercise in using more color and more adventurous ways.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
I've added that to my library. It reminds me of Serenia.

Off to check in on Conversation about color.  Got my schedule all rearranged. I played with my yarn this afternoon, did some squinting and grouping.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tamarque,

That does sound good. I'm really getting interested in trying something different. Just have to find the time to do it, but probably won't be any time soon, but I am certainly going to read up on it and follow this and Shirley's post. Bev really has opened up a whole different world. I am even thinking of other yarns that I have that could be used together. It's good to get the old mind working!


Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Since our discussions about colour this week, I noticed that I am getting a Benjamin Moore ad (There's a color for everything that matters) coming up every time I open this thread! Has anyone else seen that?
> 
> Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is sort of like Sirenia. Lots of possibilities I don't think I am going to be able to make it tomorrow. I'm just too busy as I am going to England on Wednesday. My brother will fly over from Newfoundland and we are going to meet up at London Heathrow airport then drive up north. We have done our research about suitable care homes for my mother and hope we can get something settled. We will be staying for two weeks. I am trying hard to get some things done for the wedding. At least my daughter had a dress fitting yesterday. We are hoping to have the venue taken care of before I leave. If it isn't, my DH might have to take care of that! Not sure about the cake yet. It may finish up being a Costco cake! Somehow everything will get done. They just want a small, simple wedding and I hope that will work out.

I'm trying to decide what WIP to take with me. I am sure I will be sitting around trying to relax in the evening. We are staying with my 89 year old aunt, who always has some knitting on the needles!
Sue



eshlemania said:


> Sue,
> I've added that to my library. It reminds me of Serenia.
> 
> Off to check in on Conversation about color.  Got my schedule all rearranged. I played with my yarn this afternoon, did some squinting and grouping.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Costco cakes have a great reputation... go with one!!!! 
You are on an important mission, and your daughter and your husband will help make the wedding happen ... in their own way, but you will be glad of that, I imagine!
What to take with you to knit? That's difficult... something interesting that doesn't require total, intelligent, attention that you can do while you and your aunt keep company? You are such a prolific knitter, I'm sure you'll think of the right thing! 
I am sorry for the reason for your trip, but glad for your chance to reconnect with important people in your life. Be well.



britgirl said:


> It is sort of like Sirenia. Lots of possibilities I don't think I am going to be able to make it tomorrow. I'm just too busy as I am going to England on Wednesday. My brother will fly over from Newfoundland and we are going to meet up at London Heathrow airport then drive up north. We have done our research about suitable care homes for my mother and hope we can get something settled. We will be staying for two weeks. I am trying hard to get some things done for the wedding. At least my daughter had a dress fitting yesterday. We are hoping to have the venue taken care of before I leave. If it isn't, my DH might have to take care of that! Not sure about the cake yet. It may finish up being a Costco cake! Somehow everything will get done. They just want a small, simple wedding and I hope that will work out.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what WIP to take with me. I am sure I will be sitting around trying to relax in the evening. We are staying with my 89 year old aunt, who always has some knitting on the needles!
> Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
Our thoughts and prayers go with you. I hope that things go smoothly. How wonderful to connect with your aunt again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I do hope it all works out for you here in the UK. Where is your final destination here?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Safe journey Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. My Mum is in Durham. Usually I fly up to Newcastle, but with my brother flying in from Canada, we thought it worth while just to meet at Heathrow and drive up from there.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, I do hope it all works out for you here in the UK. Where is your final destination here?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. My Mum is in Durham. Usually I fly up to Newcastle, but with my brother flying in from Canada, we thought it worth while just to meet at Heathrow and drive up from there.
> 
> Sue


That is a beautiful city and the cathedral is one of my favourites. It is a good drive from London. Be safe.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, hope all goes smoothly and that you are able to find a safe and comfortable place to resettle your mom quickly. Take care of yourself too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--have a safe and healing trip.

Take mindless knitting. Good time to take some of those sock yarns and do samplers of different colors. Knit 2 of them together for a bit and then drop 1 strand and add a 3rd one. Knit them together a bit and drop one and add another. Play with the color changes this way and see what they do. Throw in a solid color and see what that does. This should keep your tension down and let your mind free on this color challenge. And then you can save the sampler of frog it out. No loss.

Much peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a beautiful city and the cathedral is one of my favourites. It is a good drive from London. Be safe.


Ditto.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

good morning everyone... Sue that shawl is beautiful.. I'd like to pick up that book the author sounds interesting 
I wish you luck with your trip and your mom! I am sure it will be nice to see your brother again too. Try to enjoy your trip between business obligations too ... 

as for sockittomes (sp) sweaters... he has been doing them for so long I don't think he follows a pattern anymore. And he looks great in them.. they all fit him perfectly.. its great to see a man knit so beautifully it is proof that they can do the tiny details that mostly women tackle 

That is great news Tamaraque.. I hope you can have a great time with this new lady.. It hard making friends the older we get... I met someone here on KP who lives up the river from me.. we have great times together .. but we don't really get together that often.. its nice to know that if either one of us wants to go do something that we have someone with shared interests to go do things with... 

Ok its 5:45am pst and I am heading over to see if anyone is at the color discussion in workshop #58


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok its 5:45am pst and I am heading over to see if anyone is at the color discussion in workshop #58 [/quote]

Hi everyone -- Shirley here-- We are doing an exercise in color which I think is going to really be helpful -- We will spend tomorrow and possibly on into Monday evening discussing our answers. Even if you don't have much time, I would recommend you go and answer the questions- for your own information, and post them - or even just keep them and use the information we discuss. It is a huge help in seeing how different people can see the same things and also see different ideas for color choosing. 
We are not discussing our choices until tomorrow so prepare you answers and compare them with the others. I am hoping it will show everyone some interesting results as to color choices and what people see when they are planning a project - what works for them and what doesn't. #58 - link below my post- scroll down to the workshop -- no sign in just read from page one - I hope you enjoy it. 
Shirley -


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

did anyone see this in the forum??
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264365-1.html
I love these colors here.. this person did a great job!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love what she did with them also, Ronie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I love what she did with them also, Ronie!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> did anyone see this in the forum??
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264365-1.html
> I love these colors here.. this person did a great job!


I absolutely love the first one especially -- but both are great.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love those also... they have such definite colors!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooh, yes, very nice afghans. As per our color discussion, it strikes me that the 2nd one, the bright blue one is more energetic and would match a young person's energy. The variegated lite color is a great accent breaking up that monotonous but very strong true blue color. It gives it depth and tones it down a wee bit. The darker colored one is much more sophisticated and certainly more subdued in its energy. But it is very rich with its variations of tones, and brighter colors. Matches an older persons energy better, complicated but toned down.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ooh, yes, very nice afghans. As per our color discussion, it strikes me that the 2nd one, the bright blue one is more energetic and would match a young person's energy. The variegated lite color is a great accent breaking up that monotonous but very strong true blue color. It gives it depth and tones it down a wee bit. The darker colored one is much more sophisticated and certainly more subdued in its energy. But it is very rich with its variations of tones, and brighter colors. Matches an older persons energy better, complicated but toned down.


That is an interesting observation about the energy of the colors Tamarque. It seems most people on the forum like the first one best. I wonder if they were both shown to a group of children if most would choose the second.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She certainly did. I have to admit that I do like the first one most. There is just something about the juxtaposition of all those colours. It speaks to me more than the second one. Dare I say that it looks like more thought was given to how those colours would go together. I might not have thought to use them together, but she did them very tastefully. I find the colours of the second one more stark, more jarring? In the first one it looks like one is a variegated yarn.

Sue


Ronie said:


> did anyone see this in the forum??
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264365-1.html
> I love these colors here.. this person did a great job!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I just want to thank Bev for her great jump start to the week, and all the super links she tempted us with! I have finally looked at them all, and my eyes feel refreshed! It's so easy to be bogged down in the techniques of knitting or crocheting, we forget to indulge in the joy of simply playing with color!!
So, thanks, Bev!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are so welcome, Mary, I am learning as much as you all this week. It's is so amazing and I am so thankful for Shirley's input and Conversation. We will all have learned a lot by the time this is over.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, thank you so much, Bev. You really started a great topic and conversation about colour. I had never really given it much thought before, but now my interest is piqued. I think I may order that book you mentioned. It's in my cart. If I order it now, it will be awaiting me when I get back.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> You are so welcome, Mary, I am learning as much as you all this week. It's is so amazing and I am so thankful for Shirley's input and Conversation. We will all have learned a lot by the time this is over.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev! Look what you started. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, thank you so much, Bev. You really started a great topic and conversation about colour. I had never really given it much thought before, but now my interest is piqued. I think I may order that book you mentioned. It's in my cart. If I order it now, it will be awaiting me when I get back.
> 
> Sue


Which reminds me- hoping all goes well with settling your mother into her new quarters- is it going to have to be one of these locked facilities? Sad but usually for their own protection? We went through the dementia process with my mum, and my step mum, but fortunately both died fairly soon after diagnosis.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I also liked the first one more but I do think that when the second one is finished it will be more attractive to me.. I love the bold choice of color instead of keeping it all muted!
I have to admit I am seeing color everywhere now..  We tried to take a walk on the beach this morning.. that darn north wind is just too hard on the dogs.. the sand was blowing right at their eye levels so I said we need to get off the beach.. there was color everywhere though 
Thanks for such a great week Bev! lots to think about... and lots more to learn..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

be interesting to find out what Jacki has in store for us!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> be interesting to find out what Jacki has in store for us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Take Care, Sue, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers as you work through these things with your mom.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Take Care, Sue, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers as you work through these things with your mom.


Sue, you are in my prayers also. I like Tamarques suggestion of mindless knitting with 2 strands of yarn just to play with. Maybe start it like a cowl or scarf just in case you like the outcome.

I am very excited over all the color discussion. My homework is done and am waiting patiently to post tomorrow morning.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Today was the 2 handed Fair Isle class. I have never attempted to even knit stripes before. So I am going in deep with Fair Isle and the MKAL which is stripes. I am learning so much and I have decided that I will never clean my house again. I have that video for the fair isle best but I have not yet watched it. I needed to learn nice and slow. 
Basically what I learned, and you all might know these things, is to knit with the contrast color in the left hand- continental style. And to hold theain cor in the right hand. This keeps the strands from getting messy if you only knit right handed and had to put down 1 yarn and pick up the other. This also helps with the stranding technique of catching the yarn every 3 stitches. And there are 2 ways to do that. 1 is for when the MC is being worked and CC has to float 3 stitches or more and the other way is for when main color has to float. And that's about it. And here is a picture of what I got done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Today was the 2 handed Fair Isle class. I have never attempted to even knit stripes before. So I am going in deep with Fair Isle and the MKAL which is stripes. I am learning so much and I have decided that I will never clean my house again. I have that video for the fair isle best but I have not yet watched it. I needed to learn nice and slow.
> Basically what I learned, and you all might know these things, is to knit with the contrast color in the left hand- continental style. And to hold theain cor in the right hand. This keeps the strands from getting messy if you only knit right handed and had to put down 1 yarn and pick up the other. This also helps with the stranding technique of catching the yarn every 3 stitches. And there are 2 ways to do that. 1 is for when the MC is being worked and CC has to float 3 stitches or more and the other way is for when main color has to float. And that's about it. And here is a picture of what I got done.


Nice job, Chris! I didn't know that about how to hold the colors (not having done Fair Isle yet). Thank you for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I I am learning so much and I have decided that I will never clean my house again.


Chris,
I love that quote. I think I may cross stitch it and hang it in my house.  I love your Fair Isle. It is looking good. Thanks for the explanation on how to hold and knit the two colors.

Look what DH found at a garage sale for me today. I now officially have a knitting head lamp. It's wonderful. Going to be knitting with it tonight. I can now knit in the car when it's dark out side. Vacaaaaaaaaaaaaation! Whee!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> I love that quote. I think I may cross stitch it and hang it in my house.  I love your Fair Isle. It is looking good. Thanks for the explanation on how to hold and knit the two colors.
> 
> Look what DH found at a garage sale for me today. I now officially have a knitting head lamp. It's wonderful. Going to be knitting with it tonight. I can now knit in the car when it's dark out side. Vacaaaaaaaaaaaaation! Whee!


Yep, my house looks like heck and I don't really care. I have no energy to do anything when I got home except to get something to eat. Go to work, eat, knit and sleep. No cleaning! (Maybe tomorrow). 
Nice headlamp!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Nice job, Chris! I didn't know that about how to hold the colors (not having done Fair Isle yet). Thank you for sharing.


Of course I decided to pick the unusual patterns as there were 5 of each style. Either 4, 6 or 8 pattern stitch repeats. I don't really like the designs I chose but that's the way it goes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris--your fair isle looks great. doesn't matter if you don't like the pattern. this one is all about the learning so maybe it is better you don't like the pattern as it could be distracting. next one will be chosen for the pattern.

I think I had read before that how you work the yarns affects how they appear on the surface. Thanks for reminding me.

Ronie--isn't is wonderful to have your eyes wide open to all the color and diversity in nature? I have a couple of roads that I use that way. My road is hilly. At one point you come up on a steepish hill to a stop sign. The view is panoramic of the mountains in the distance and the road in front dropping down before you. That pause at the top of the hill gives a moment to take it all in: it is like watching a slow motion change of seasonal colors year round. There is sky and mountain ridges and valleys and fields and the road and summer flowers and greening trees and translucent ice covered winter branches with red berries and birds and other wild life. I have never tired of coming home this route, loving to watch the color changes and I have lived here for a very long time. Even just watching the leaf colors in all the early Spring greens and later NE fall colors. Taking a few minutes each day to just watch the colors is a very exciting experience in a quiet way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--isn't is wonderful to have your eyes wide open to all the color and diversity in nature? I have a couple of roads that I use that way. My road is hilly. At one point you come up on a steepish hill to a stop sign. The view is panoramic of the mountains in the distance and the road in front dropping down before you. That pause at the top of the hill gives a moment to take it all in: it is like watching a slow motion change of seasonal colors year round. There is sky and mountain ridges and valleys and fields and the road and summer flowers and greening trees and translucent ice covered winter branches with red berries and birds and other wild life. I have never tired of coming home this route, loving to watch the color changes and I have lived here for a very long time. Even just watching the leaf colors in all the early Spring greens and later NE fall colors. Taking a few minutes each day to just watch the colors is a very exciting experience in a quiet way.


Tamarque,
I so appreciate your grasp of color and the ways that you describe how it impacts your life daily and the energy that different colors have. Thanks so much for all you add to this thread and the Conversations in Color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tamarque,
> I so appreciate your grasp of color and the ways that you describe how it impacts your life daily and the energy that different colors have. Thanks so much for all you add to this thread and the Conversations in Color.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
How many repeats did you do of the body chart for your Lavender Fields?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Chris* That Fair lsle is coming along beautifully. I have made items with it in the past and had only just heard about the two handed method. I did think it would save a great deal of frustration
*Bev* I love your lamp! Such a useful present. You certainly have started a creative surge here. Thank you for a wonderful week.
*Tamarque* I walk the same two miles along our lane every day. I know what you mean about being a connoisseur of the changing colours. I find something new all the time.

I have completed my homework!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

something I saw this week which could be interpreted both as lacy and colourful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> something I saw this week which could be interpreted both as lacy and colourful.


I saw this too Julie and was really attracted to it. I love those colors together! I almost bought the pattern, but didn't.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Today was the 2 handed Fair Isle class. I have never attempted to even knit stripes before. So I am going in deep with Fair Isle and the MKAL which is stripes. I am learning so much and I have decided that I will never clean my house again. I have that video for the fair isle best but I have not yet watched it. I needed to learn nice and slow.
> Basically what I learned, and you all might know these things, is to knit with the contrast color in the left hand- continental style. And to hold theain cor in the right hand. This keeps the strands from getting messy if you only knit right handed and had to put down 1 yarn and pick up the other. This also helps with the stranding technique of catching the yarn every 3 stitches. And there are 2 ways to do that. 1 is for when the MC is being worked and CC has to float 3 stitches or more and the other way is for when main color has to float. And that's about it. And here is a picture of what I got done.


Thanks for all the tips. Love how your hat is turning out and the color combo you chose. And cleaning house is definitely overrated anyway!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--isn't is wonderful to have your eyes wide open to all the color and diversity in nature? I have a couple of roads that I use that way. My road is hilly. At one point you come up on a steepish hill to a stop sign. The view is panoramic of the mountains in the distance and the road in front dropping down before you. That pause at the top of the hill gives a moment to take it all in: it is like watching a slow motion change of seasonal colors year round. There is sky and mountain ridges and valleys and fields and the road and summer flowers and greening trees and translucent ice covered winter branches with red berries and birds and other wild life. I have never tired of coming home this route, loving to watch the color changes and I have lived here for a very long time. Even just watching the leaf colors in all the early Spring greens and later NE fall colors. Taking a few minutes each day to just watch the colors is a very exciting experience in a quiet way.


Beautiful
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

"I think I had read before that how you work the yarns affects how they appear on the surface. Thanks for reminding me."

She said somehow the yarn held in the left hand will stand out more so you always want that to be the CC. 
Thanks Tamarque for your wonderful outlook and explanations of color. I drive far to work everyday, but it is always a pleasure to watch nature unfolding everyday. I have seen some gorgeous sunsets and even just the clouds are fascinating some days.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> something I saw this week which could be interpreted both as lacy and colourful.


Definitely colorful! And unusual - a möbius sweater/vest/jacket? That is something I would knit, though not quite in that color combination. Where did you find this pattern?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Definitely colorful! And unusual - a möbius sweater/vest/jacket? That is something I would knit, though not quite in that color combination. Where did you find this pattern?


This is where I saw it.
http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=111660


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Look what DH found at a garage sale for me today. I now officially have a knitting head lamp. It's wonderful. Going to be knitting with it tonight. I can now knit in the car when it's dark out side. Vacaaaaaaaaaaaaation! Whee!


I've got one of those Bev. My family think it's hysterical and it also set off hysterics at my last KP members meeting. I'm big enough to handle the mocking :lol: I think I shouldn't have called it a miner's lamp....

Thank you for this week - I've been here behind the scenes, lurking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Definitely colorful! And unusual - a möbius sweater/vest/jacket? That is something I would knit, though not quite in that color combination. Where did you find this pattern?


I can't remember- but as I hit 'Quote Reply' I noticed someone has answered that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I've got one of those Bev. My family think it's hysterical and it also set off hysterics at my last KP members meeting. I'm big enough to handle the mocking :lol: I think I shouldn't have called it a miner's lamp....
> 
> Thank you for this week - I've been here behind the scenes, lurking


There's a lot of us Lurkers!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie,
> How many repeats did you do of the body chart for your Lavender Fields?


I did 5 repeats on each side. I loved everything about Lavender Fields but the grafting down the middle of the back of it.. but then that doesn' t show when your wearing it 

I love the head lamp.. I was looking at those and then our TV room light conked out on us and hubby got me a beautiful one with a task light attached to it so I don't need it.. but I still think it would be a great idea for other areas of the house..  I would love to knit in the front room but the only lights in there are lighthouses...LOL sometimes hubby will turn them all on and its beautiful.. but that is when he's in a "good" mood.. LOL

KittyChris that is wonderful.. it looks great. I am glad your getting so much out of your class.. I knit Continental and I tried to use both hands and just couldn't do it.. and my yarn gets messy  one of these days I will practice enough and possibly be able to hold my yarn that way...

Thank You Tamarque... I have always enjoyed my surroundings like that too.. I can remember way back in High School just being in Awe of the beauty of nature... I take a drive either to work or my son's and even when I'm having the worst day I find myself relaxing and in a better mood than when I was starting out!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How comfortable is that head lamp to wear? And does it provide enough light? Does it say put?

I have a small very bright flashlight that came with a narrow head band to hold the light but have never used it.


Julie--that moebius jacket is very bright. The yarn reminds me of Lionbrand's Amazing yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I want to thank you again for a great week... its been a blast!
Julie that is a great pattern... I don't dare start buying patterns too.. as it is I am sure I have a problem with printing off and saving way to many patterns.. I am going to have to go through and weed them out and stop the silliness.. I will never make them all...LOL and when I want a new pattern to make.. what do I do .. I do a search here on the internet instead of making up one I already have or look through the dozens I have saved here.. so like I said its become a addiction I need to snap out of toot sweet


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How comfortable is that head lamp to wear? And does it provide enough light? Does it say put?
> 
> I have a small very bright flashlight that came with a narrow head band to hold the light but have never used it.
> .


Tamarque,
It is pretty comfortable. It does get a little hot. The amount of light is good and it does stay put. The lamp part is adjustable, so you can move it up and down as needed. Once I find the sweet spot, I don't have to move it. I had someone mention that they used it on their neck instead of their head. Not sure how that would work as I have not tried it yet.

Ronie,
You are welcome. It has been eventful. I had a blast this week. So thankful for all input and enthusiasm. Loved Shirley's input and the resulting "Conversation in Color."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How comfortable is that head lamp to wear? And does it provide enough light? Does it say put?
> 
> I have a small very bright flashlight that came with a narrow head band to hold the light but have never used it.
> 
> Julie--that moebius jacket is very bright. The yarn reminds me of Lionbrand's Amazing yarn.


I have no idea what yarn was used- I don't buy patterns as a rule. I thought as how were doing Shirley's 'conversation' so many of us, that it was quite a propos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev I want to thank you again for a great week... its been a blast!
> Julie that is a great pattern... I don't dare start buying patterns too.. as it is I am sure I have a problem with printing off and saving way to many patterns.. I am going to have to go through and weed them out and stop the silliness.. I will never make them all...LOL and when I want a new pattern to make.. what do I do .. I do a search here on the internet instead of making up one I already have or look through the dozens I have saved here.. so like I said its become a addiction I need to snap out of toot sweet


I printed up masses as I was first finding knitting on the internet- but I am inclined now to go with what I can find on Ravelry and only the freebies!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I printed up masses as I was first finding knitting on the internet- but I am inclined now to go with what I can find on Ravelry and only the freebies!


I have been working towards that too. I have dozens printed and in binders. I need to use them more.. but I find so many wonderful ones.. and when money is tight I can print me off a new present!!! LOL is how it feels when I do that.. some days I can print off 4 or 5.. and its like Christmas  but I keep thinking if I run out of ink hubby is going to kill me...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have been working towards that too. I have dozens printed and in binders. I need to use them more.. but I find so many wonderful ones.. and when money is tight I can print me off a new present!!! LOL is how it feels when I do that.. some days I can print off 4 or 5.. and its like Christmas  but I keep thinking if I run out of ink hubby is going to kill me...LOL


I am currently very low on ink- have an email in I really need to print out the 9 attachments- but the one I opened was 14 pages long. Ink is SO expensive!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I don't dare start buying patterns too.. as it is I am sure I have a problem with printing off and saving way to many patterns.. I am going to have to go through and weed them out and stop the silliness.. I will never make them all...LOL and when I want a new pattern to make.. what do I do .. I do a search here on the internet instead of making up one I already have or look through the dozens I have saved here.. so like I said its become a addiction I need to snap out of toot sweet


When I first discovered I could get free patterns on the internet I was so delighted I printed them all without saving them :roll: 
Now when I look at them, I think, why???? Just because they were free I think and I got carried away. I'm much better now and only print them when I'm going to do them. It's so much handier to have them stored on a flash drive or Ravelry, Craftsy etc. 
btw *Ronie* the correct term is toot de sweet :lol: :wink:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .. some days I can print off 4 or 5.. and its like Christmas  but I keep thinking if I run out of ink hubby is going to kill me...LOL


My hubby is a technophobe so he hasn't a clue  so in my case I get away with murder :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I try to print as few as possible because of the cost of ink as well as the accumulation of more paper. If the paper was removed from my house, it would become almost completely empty!

But discovering free patterns online was like putting a kid in a candy store and saying 'go for it!' I often save photos of items I like in lieu of purchasing. Many of them can be figured out or just serve as an idea to build on.

Often, tho, some of the most interesting patterns are for sale, so would really want to make that pattern for me to buy it. The last time I did a purchase was when a local knitting group invited a strand knitter to come and do a workshop. She was willing as long as everyone bought at least one of her patterns, so I did online for $2.

Bev, this was a terrific topic this week. Everyone was able to get something out of it to grow our skills and sharing. 
I like that Shirley created the conversation on color and will look forward to the discussion now that the exercise is done. Will check in now to see what is happening there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> When I first discovered I could get free patterns on the internet I was so delighted I printed them all without saving them :roll:
> Now when I look at them, I think, why???? Just because they were free I think and I got carried away. I'm much better now and only print them when I'm going to do them. It's so much handier to have them stored on a flash drive or Ravelry, Craftsy etc.
> btw *Ronie* the correct term is toot de sweet :lol: :wink:


I'll try to remember that  I really don't think I have ever heard it said that way though   
I normally try to save to my computer then when I weed them out I print the ones I like and delete the others.. you are so right about those impulse prints... I normally do it when money is tight.. and it has been pretty tight for winter and spring.. its better now  so I need to be strong


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'll try to remember that  I really don't think I have ever heard it said that way though


I was joking Ronie - the correct French is tout de suite but nobody I know writes it posh! Least of all me :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I was joking Ronie - the correct French is tout de suite but nobody I know writes it posh! Least of all me :lol:


lol ok... I can make up saying and words too.. LOL I don't follow them all correctly..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tamarque said:


> KittyChris--your fair isle looks great. doesn't matter if you don't like the pattern. this one is all about the learning so maybe it is better you don't like the pattern as it could be distracting. next one will be chosen for the pattern.
> 
> I think I had read before that how you work the yarns affects how they appear on the surface. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Ronie--isn't is wonderful to have your eyes wide open to all the color and diversity in nature? I have a couple of roads that I use that way. My road is hilly. At one point you come up on a steepish hill to a stop sign. The view is panoramic of the mountains in the distance and the road in front dropping down before you. That pause at the top of the hill gives a moment to take it all in: it is like watching a slow motion change of seasonal colors year round. There is sky and mountain ridges and valleys and fields and the road and summer flowers and greening trees and translucent ice covered winter branches with red berries and birds and other wild life. I have never tired of coming home this route, loving to watch the color changes and I have lived here for a very long time. Even just watching the leaf colors in all the early Spring greens and later NE fall colors. Taking a few minutes each day to just watch the colors is a very exciting experience in a quiet way.


That is how I feel when I look at the Rockies and foothills. It brings me peace - the colors are changing all the time, but not huge changes, the greens and creams changed to blue green to rusts and the mountains change from gray to white (because of the snow caps) it changes constantly. We lived on an acreage for l0 years with many huge blue spruce trees which change from deep blue to blue green each year - the meadow was so many changes of green an the ground was covered with shades of brown from the fallen leaves and twigs. so beautiful.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

It seems like I have been reading forever between the color workshop and here. I am thinking that I might work the Monet shawl with different skeins of sock yarns. I just bought a few small ones on clearance and a larger skein in shades of blue also half price. I am going to shop inline for beads, maybe for that. 
Tamarque, that strand knitting is what I learned yesterday I believe. The real learning is how to catch the yarns on the backside with just the needles and not having to twist the skeins around. Seems so easy now but if I don't use it I know I will forget. 
Julie, the shawl on the color workshop is excellent. Hmmm, maybe I need to find some solid color yarn on clearance now. Oh I have some grey, maybe that will do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It seems like I have been reading forever between the color workshop and here. I am thinking that I might work the Monet shawl with different skeins of sock yarns. I just bought a few small ones on clearance and a larger skein in shades of blue also half price. I am going to shop inline for beads, maybe for that.
> Tamarque, that strand knitting is what I learned yesterday I believe. The real learning is how to catch the yarns on the backside with just the needles and not having to twist the skeins around. Seems so easy now but if I don't use it I know I will forget.
> Julie, the shawl on the color workshop is excellent. Hmmm, maybe I need to find some solid color yarn on clearance now. Oh I have some grey, maybe that will do.


My poor shawl is in drastic need of repair- I was rushing through the house to the littlest room, and a thread got on the last tooth of my saw- despite having the shield on. The saw is now buried under the garden electrical cord, where in hindsight it should have been in the first place, and I have to work back in to the fabric, about two metres of thread/yarn- a major disadvantage of using large needles, even though the open effect is good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

oh, Julie,
I am so sorry. It is a gorgeous sweater. I hope that you can fix it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> oh, Julie,
> I am so sorry. It is a gorgeous sweater. I hope that you can fix it.


It is actually the waterfall shawl that got so badly pulled- I have eased some back in with my fingers- but it is going to have to be a job for a crochet hook- not my highest priority today. I don't work on the Sabbath- but yesterday would have been OK for drying the washing- today is too high probability rain to waste time putting things on the line- so it will have to be the drier. Bit of a nuisance- but I am very stingy with my electricity usage!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - I want to thank you for the wonderful input for the Workshop-- I think I needed to teach for a change instead of arranging others to teach - 

I loved every moment of it and I hope you enjoyed it too.

We will carry on with conversation for awhile at least. Thanks again for all the support. Shirley


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley,
Thank you!!  It's a wonderful discussion we are having over there. I so appreciate you stepping in and adding your expertise to our color discussion. I know for me, my color awareness has expanded and my desire to use it also. I want to reread your challenge for us to get hands on as soon as possible. And really work on getting a project done that will stretch me colorwise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks: we have had a bit of a mix up over who might be starting the Lace Party this week- is anyone averse to just continuing the discussion on colour? for this next week?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks: we have had a bit of a mix up over who might be starting the Lace Party this week- is anyone averse to just continuing the discussion on colour? for this next week?


Julie I think the color topic is to hot!!! that it could use another week....


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Actually, Julie,
We have learned so much just this weekend that it would be good I think to continue to process. I am not adverse to continuing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback- good to know.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--how frustrating to have the shawl damaged like that. Don't you just want to kick yourself and then find someone else to blame(lol). Hope you can repair it without too much trouble.

KittyChris-yes that is strand knitting you are learning. I was soundly lectured by a strand knitter that Fair Isle knitting comes from Fair Isle and is their patterns. What we do otherwise is strand knitting. So as not to diminish historical roots, I have changed my language to comply. 
Catching the floats in back takes a wee bit of practice, but once you got it, it will be easy to get it again. And there are youtube videos if needed.

Color--extending the discussion for next week if fine with me. This has been fun and a good sharing. Perhaps with a little time to absorb it all, we can begin to talk about some color projects that we are contemplating. We can also talk about how it is to design color patterning. This has been touched on in the color discussion and we can build on it if people like.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's fine by me. I actually won't be around for a couple of weeks as I am going to England on Wednesday and won't have computer access.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Folks: we have had a bit of a mix up over who might be starting the Lace Party this week- is anyone averse to just continuing the discussion on colour? for this next week?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's fine by me. I actually won't be around for a couple of weeks as I am going to England on Wednesday and won't have computer access.
> 
> Sue


Hoping all goes well for you- as you take this rather sad step.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody

I have used multiple colours together in my knitting and crochet but when I see the colour knitting in this thread, my combinations are mundane and unadventurous. I found a colour calculator site which seems to be more for decorating. The last step gives you what look like paint swatches.

http://www.sessions.edu/color-calculator

In step one you can glide over the colours or type in a basic colour such as blue and a long list of shades of blue will appear. If you rest your curser on the name it appears in the small box beside the colour you typed. Most of the colour combinations really surprised me. Surprised because without seeing them I would have thought "I don't think so."

The colour of yarn on sale is usually in line with the seasons fashions so it will be hard to find the suggested colour combinations. I found it to be a bit of fun and have saved the link in my favourites to use for inspiration. The future for my colour knitting will be of the more adventurous kind.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, LesleighAnne.
Thanks for the color calculator link. Looks like fun.  I have bookmarked it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just saw this new topic on KP. Colourful!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264870-1.html

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks great, Sue.
Very colorful.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, LesleighAnne.
> Thanks for the color calculator link. Looks like fun.  I have bookmarked it.


Thank you eshlemania. I have been following this party for a couple of weeks and it is so friendly I had to join in.

I look forward to future parties.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome LesleighAnne! We are in a very colorful conversation this week  and it looks like it will follow on to next weed to  I don't know how long you have been reading the posts but we cover all types of topics I am sure you'll enjoy them and the rest of the group too!

Sue I did see that.. its stunning and I have a feeling that it wasn't that hard.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I followed one of the links on the colour workshop and that had me really exploring the Jane Thornley site. I am really impressed by her work and going to look even further into it. I just wanted to share one of her free patterns.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rogue-wave-wrap

If nothing else, it is interesting to read this pattern. It is not your traditional pattern. She gives you some stitch patterns, explains how to use them and lets you make it your own. I would certainly like to try it. Don't have time now, but after I get back in a couple of weeks, I want to really look through my stash and figure out what to do.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lesleigh Anne, Welcome from a rainy UK. The calculator was great fun. Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for that link, Sue. I shall have a look later. I am going out for a damp walk now!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, 
you should put that link on the Conversations thread. She is doing what Shirley is trying to get us to break into. I love her patterns. It expands my color thinking and puts into pictures some things running around in my mind.

I pray your trip will go well, with lots of joy of family to balance the sadness of your task.

Opps, I see that you already did Sue. . . put the links up. This is really cool to see someone so far ahead of us to draw us on.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... off to another great start... thanks for the link Sue I will check into it later after work  I like the idea of free form knitting I have as of yet not tried it... I get nervous at the idea of dropping a stitch and worry I'll ruin it all..LOL this would be a good practice to help me get out of my shell  Plus I live right next to the Rogue River  sounds like it was meant to be...LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... off to another great start... thanks for the link Sue I will check into it later after work  I like the idea of free form knitting I have as of yet not tried it... I get nervous at the idea of dropping a stitch and worry I'll ruin it all..LOL this would be a good practice to help me get out of my shell  Plus I live right next to the Rogue River  sounds like it was meant to be...LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome LeslieAnne. I think you will find this a very friendly and informed group of people.

Thanks for the color link. There are several others online, too. Here is another one: http://creaturecomfortsblog.com/home/category/inspire/color-inspiration-daily/page/7. It is not the one I was looking for and maybe will be able to find that one later.

The Jane Thornley Knit A Beach vest is terrific. I love her freedom with color and texture. If it were not so expensive, that is one pattern I would buy and actually make for myself (a rarity). But there is nothing to stop from recreating something similar. The pattern form is pretty simple.

Sue--sounds like you are beginning to tune out as you are getting ready to leave. Want to wish you a safe trip and healing journey with your family.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue,
> you should put that link on the Conversations thread. She is doing what Shirley is trying to get us to break into. I love her patterns. It expands my color thinking and puts into pictures some things running around in my mind.
> 
> I pray your trip will go well, with lots of joy of family to balance the sadness of your task.
> ...


Exactly :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm so glad y'all decided to continue with this thread. I guess I marked the wrong date on my calendar, and was not prepared to start a thread this week, but on the 29th. 

I have a big couple of weeks babysitting...some 10 hour days, some 12! Really puts a damper on my free time. Munchkie (my nickname for my grandson)requires lots of attention and structure as he is so active. Fun too, but at the end of the day, there is very little of me left! 

I've learned so much this past week about color and structure of it. Y'all never cease to amaze me! Nice to see some new "faces" on our thread too.

Happy knitting and chatting to everyone. I'll check in when time permits.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

its all good Jacki I think sometimes we need more than one week anyway  too much going on and it makes this thread very busy... I like to be able to savor our host party's for more than a few days anyway


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I followed one of the links on the colour workshop and that had me really exploring the Jane Thornley site. I am really impressed by her work and going to look even further into it. I just wanted to share one of her free patterns.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rogue-wave-wrap
> 
> ...


Wow. How colorful and unusual her work is. Maybe a combo of the Monet shawl done on my own terms like this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Exactly, Chris,
I was thinking the same thing. The Monet shawl does kind of dip it's toes into this type of thing, doesn't it? We could add color changes along with the stitch changes. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi All! And welcome to our new members! I am glad to hear that we have a week to process all of this wonderful color information and inspiration. I had to step away from the computer yesterday as I was feeling overwhelmed already! There are so many wonderful things to do and now, even more ways of doing them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok for continuing another week. We could change our weekly Lace Party to a biweekly. Each new topic starts quite a lot of discussion among everyone so more time could be good. Just a thought.

Welcome LeslieAnne. We love new 'members' and of course, photos of your projects.

Safe journey Sue. We will see you when you return.

Baby blanket update: I made an error assuming that row 1 of the border was the RS like in the body pattern. Nope. Only took a weeks's worth of knitting to realize this. I had to frog all my work on the border. Big sigh. Well, at least I have the repeat memorized (have to find a silver lining somewhere else I might poke an eye out with my needles, lol). 

happy knitting, (and tatting for those of you working on that craft),

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok for continuing another week. We could change our weekly Lace Party to a biweekly. Each new topic starts quite a lot of discussion among everyone so more time could be good. Just a thought.
> 
> Welcome LeslieAnne. We love new 'members' and of course, photos of your projects.
> 
> ...


May be from August on- Melanie- nobody has stood up yet for that month. Are you able to take one fortnight? (British for the two weeks)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> May be from August on- Melanie- nobody has stood up yet for that month. Are you able to take one fortnight? (British for the two weeks)


Gosh, I wouldn't even know what to write about. Everyone has such great topics. I am impressed with the knowledge around here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are my finished scarves-thank goodness-for my SIL and 3 nieces. It's an interesting study in color as there are 4 people making choices and their choices are interesting. No overlaps. Different personalities and all that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--these scarves are 2 colors each with 1/2 of each color? That was fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my finished scarves-thank goodness-for my SIL and 3 nieces. It's an interesting study in color as there are 4 people making choices and their choices are interesting. No overlaps. Different personalities and all that.


And each combination looks great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--these scarves are 2 colors each with 1/2 of each color? That was fun.


Each one gets two scarves. They got to chose what colors they wanted. Each scarf is one color.

It was fun, but as time when on, it got very long till I got it done. Very glad to have gotten it done.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Each one gets two scarves. They got to chose what colors they wanted. Each scarf is one color.
> 
> It was fun, but as time when on, it got very long till I got it done. Very glad to have gotten it done.


Yay. I remember the first 2 you made for yourself. Very nice. 
:thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, I just got an email from Pick a Stitch, where DFL had her Denali Ice pattern. They are going to stop the newsletters and the free patterns are available till the end of June. If you want it and haven't downloaded it yet, now is the time to get it.

I actually did some intarsia knitting tonight-kind of. And started experimenting on my blues for the first scarf. Pics to come.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

After re-reading some of Shirley's workshop and re-looking at some of Jan Thornleys items I decided that I have to go back to the yarn store to see if they still have the yarns in the baby pool for $2.00. They had single skeins of all different types of yarns. Some chunky, some like ribbon, some mohair. Nothing that I might want to make a scarf out of, BUT now I am seeing a whole other side of things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> After re-reading some of Shirley's workshop and re-looking at some of Jan Thornleys items I decided that I have to go back to the yarn store to see if they still have the yarns in the baby pool for $2.00. They had single skeins of all different types of yarns. Some chunky, some like ribbon, some mohair. Nothing that I might want to make a scarf out of, BUT now I am seeing a whole other side of things.


I want to come to your LYS. Can I come to your LYS?? Unfortunately a commute from Indiana to PA is not realistic. Have fun. Sounds like a great place to pick up what you need for future explorations.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I want to come to your LYS. Can I come to your LYS?? Unfortunately a commute from Indiana to PA is not realistic. Have fun. Sounds like a great place to pick up what you need for future explorations.


Bev, it would be great if you could come visit and we could trek to the new one in Bethlehem. 
I have to admit that I am really lucky to have a few yarn stores by me. And this new one has so many yarns. The part owner of Blue Heron yarns was there this past Saturday and it's a good thing I wasn't thinking color yet. His mom started the business dying her own yarns, but she is a weaver so she works mostly with rayon and other things. Not too much wool. Beautiful vibrant colors on their yarns. But expensive. At least the ones I saw.
So I am going to put my blinders on and dive into the pool. Maybe I could send you a couple of skeins.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Shopping, Chris! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You'd have another willing Indiana-based accomplice for the exploring of the new Yarn store. :thumbup: 

After watching a CSI Miami show...I can assure all that I won't be drinking ANY form of alcohol with one of my medications. I have just enough fun with a single hit of chocolate cocoa mixture without worrying about more than that lovely buzz (happen to adore 70-75% cocoa strength).

Does anyone have a good mixture for Salsa Verde or Mole - for chicken or pork mixture. I've learned to poach chicken in buttermilk...it shreds nicely with a plump, juicy texture. You get a cheese mixture with the cooked buttermilk.

Which leads me to a glance through the older Joy of Cooking - heated, pasteurized/raw milk at 75-80 degrees Fahrenheit with a 1-3 T of buttermilk will create cheese. The closer to 80 degrees will help produce a harder cheese...have cheesecloth and paraffin/beeswax on hand to coat the outside to help age it.

Storing of the cheese in the refrigerator for up to 3 weeks or so will make a tasty addition to a snack plate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang--interesting cheese recipe but if the milk is pasteurized it is no longer raw--it has been cooked.


KittyChris--are you near Kraemer Yarns? You are so fortunate to have such a good selection near you. The one LYS near me is terrific with great yarns, but not inexpensive and rarely any sales.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Kaixixang--interesting cheese recipe but if the milk is pasteurized it is no longer raw--it has been cooked.


I was allowing for those lucky people who can get the milk straight from the cow. Note the / I had in between the raw and pasteurized. It's almost worth the $20-30 USD from Trader's Point Creamery or Trader Joe's for 2-5 gallons.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev,These are lovely and it is a nice touch to let them choose two colours. Your needles must have been red hot :thumbup:
Chris you are so lucky to be able to go shopping in a real LYS. I am jealous :hunf:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KX- I has at one time a recipe for mole for pork, but I never did make it and I can't seem to find it now. 

Tamarque, Kraemer yarns them selves never have sales in their store. But they do have a couple of bins with mill ends, etc. that are full skeins pretty much and for $3.00. Got a lot of Perfection bulky there to make scarfs for quick Xmas gifts. I am using their Tatamy a cotton-acrylic blend for the Gansey for my GS and I don't really like working with it much. I could have bought a softer mix from Lion Brand at AC Moore for the same price - and used coupons. As I've only been there twice I haven't tried any of their other yarns. And they do carry/ make better quality wool skeins in fingering and sock weights. 

Norma, why don't you open up a yarn shop? Other specialty businesses fail in the Poconos as it is more rural here. But the yarn store in Stroudsburg appears to be thriving. She is open evenings which helps. Another store opened a little more than a year ago that is closer to me, but she is not open evenings. So I have to schedule time out of my Saturdays to go there and the traffic can be heavy as there is only one road to get to the west end. So I am saying is that she does not appear to be doing as well as she could be, IMHO.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
I grew up in Lancaster County, PA. My brother and his wife have a house in the Poconos.  They mostly rent it out, but keep some time in the summer for themselves and family.

I am fortunate to have two LYS. The one is very high class with many gorgeous expensive yarns, with narry a sale that I have ever seen. Their classes are good and inexpensive though. Our new LYS that just opened this spring is wonderful. She has a good sized collection of Cascade yarns which are very good for very reasonable. Then she has some really high end stuff-Blue Sky and she just got an order in of Madeline Tosh, which if flying off the shelves. She is always having sales-it is sunny out and the sky is blue today, we are having a sale on our yellow and blue yarns. She is a lovely person and makes a real effort to talk to all and get to know their names. Can you guess which LYS I like and get all my yarn at??? However, Chris, she does not have a $2 pool.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--sounds like your newer LYS owner has a better business sense than the other one. My local LYS has a number of things going for her despite the lack of sales. She has late hours during the week and is open Sat and Sun. One of her knitting groups is an evening group; the other on Sat mornings. One of our local organic farmers is located down her road and he comes by during growing season with lettuces and greens during the knitting group meetings and sells out which adds an interesting dimension to the yarn shop. The owner operates out of an old barn with a tall white silo and keeps sheep in the field behind. So fun for the kids and integrates the knitting experience with its source--her sheep. She also has her sheep wool spun for her but she does her own dying. Her style is to participate in community things like yarn bombs and yarn crawls and public knitting as well as giving classes. So after a couple of years with a growing online presence she seems to be doing okay. Of course having a husband who runs a high priced business allowed her the time and space to build her business. She is one of the few LYS that have survived at least 5 yrs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A shame about that, but I think I have it downloaded, although not sure where it is .

Look forward to seeing your first experiment. I actually had a quick look through my stash yesterday. I have a lot of that Patons Lace that I used for Revontuli (Northern Lights) shawl and wanted to take over a couple of balls to give my aunt, so I just went through everything, and clearly have a bluish stack, a purpleish stack and a brown/beige stack. Certainly got me thinking. I have one ball of a Noro yarn which has a nice texture so want to work in how to use that.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Hey, I just got an email from Pick a Stitch, where DFL had her Denali Ice pattern. They are going to stop the newsletters and the free patterns are available till the end of June. If you want it and haven't downloaded it yet, now is the time to get it.
> 
> I actually did some intarsia knitting tonight-kind of. And started experimenting on my blues for the first scarf. Pics to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue- I thought you were going to Britain! When do you leave?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This sounds like a very nice store. Certainly the type I would like to frequent. I'm not particularly impressed by the LYS around here. I would enjoy some of the more quirky ones, not one where everything is arranged so meticulously, but rather one with bins that surprise you with their contents.

All this talk about colour has me also thinking about different textures also. That has certainly opened up a whole new world with different possibilities. I would never have thought so much about mix and match, but that Jane Thornley certainly is very inspiring. I'm hoping when I am home that I can manage to get to one of the markets that I know sells different yarns, and maybe find some more unusual ones.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> She is always having sales-it is sunny out and the sky is blue today, we are having a sale on our yellow and blue yarns. She is a lovely person and makes a real effort to talk to all and get to know their names. Can you guess which LYS I like and get all my yarn at??? However, Chris, she does not have a $2 pool.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow evening.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Sue- I thought you were going to Britain! When do you leave?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my first attempt at intarsia. You do not want to see the back.  Since it was a sample I just drug the yarn in the back from on heart to the other. Yes, the hearts are different. Getting used to what charting does and how one does the back to make the front look like the pattern. 

One thing I did discover. I love, love, love this red yarn. It has a lovely feel and great stitch definition. I will definitely take this out of the mishmash stash and put it in to the one with good yarns in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good. Did you see there is a double knitting scarf (Sprout?) in the digest today? I would have to read up a little on intarsia before embarking on anything.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's my first attempt at intarsia. You do not want to see the back.  Since it was a sample I just drug the yarn in the back from on heart to the other. Yes, the hearts are different. Getting used to what charting does and how one does the back to make the front look like the pattern.
> 
> One thing I did discover. I love, love, love this red yarn. It has a lovely feel and great stitch definition. I will definitely take this out of the mishmash stash and put it in to the one with good yarns in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Leaving tomorrow evening.
> 
> Sue


I do hope you manage to get to a good resolution for your Mum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my first attempt at intarsia. You do not want to see the back.  Since it was a sample I just drug the yarn in the back from on heart to the other. Yes, the hearts are different. Getting used to what charting does and how one does the back to make the front look like the pattern.
> 
> One thing I did discover. I love, love, love this red yarn. It has a lovely feel and great stitch definition. I will definitely take this out of the mishmash stash and put it in to the one with good yarns in.


Bev, is it as terracotta as it seems in the photograph? wise to start with simple!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good. Did you see there is a double knitting scarf (Sprout?) in the digest today? I would have to read up a little on intarsia before embarking on anything.
> 
> Sue


Sue,
It is so easy peasy. I just watched a video once and got started. You are only working with two colors at a time. They talk about using holders, but for my sample I didn't. I believe on pg 9 of CoC (Conversations on Color) Shirley gives directions on doing large pieces without the holders.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You'd have another willing Indiana-based accomplice for the exploring of the new Yarn store. :thumbup:
> 
> After watching a CSI Miami show...I can assure all that I won't be drinking ANY form of alcohol with one of my medications. I have just enough fun with a single hit of chocolate cocoa mixture without worrying about more than that lovely buzz (happen to adore 70-75% cocoa strength).
> 
> ...


Mole is easy... you make a Rue(sp) oil and flour just like your making any other gravy, stir it until all the flour is broken down and getting brown. I like less oil so that the flour bubbles while its browning. Then add Chicken Stock until you have a nice gravy consistancy.. then add some chili powder to taste.. I am sure I added a little garlic too... it really depends on how seasoned the chicken stock is .... I learned this from my former MIL... My first husbands family migrated up from Mexico in the early 50's.. I also learned how to make Tamales and the best Tacos around


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your scarves are beautiful.. I see they all have different color schemes 

Have fun shopping Chris.. my LYS moved to the next town down the coast so its not easy to get to... I want to go in there but hubby and I seem to do all our running around on the other end of town and are tired and just wanting to get home by the time we drive by it  

I too got the notice of the Pick a Stitch site shutting down.. well I don't know if its shutting down or just stopping the newsletter but its a sad thing for sure.. I saved a few patterns.. there were only a handful to pick from that I could see 

Sue I will be thinking of you tomorrow.. I hope you have an amazing flight and great reunion with your brother... I pray you find the perfect spot for your Mom... Its hard to do when your in the same town I just don't know how your doing it from such a distance.. the Internet surely has improved our lives some 

I had several pages to catch up on.. I hope I didn't miss anyone.. 

OH Bev your intarsia turned out a heck of a lot better than mine.. LOL What kind of yarn is that?? I have some that looks like it in a Red Heart Soft.. I love that all purpose yarn.. its a great feel and not a bad price either..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, do you share recipes? I LOVE tamales and tacos and enchiladas and .... 

That is sad about the Pick a Stitch site. We have 19 days and counting to get the patterns we are interested in.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ronie, do you share recipes? I LOVE tamales and tacos and enchiladas and ....
> 
> That is sad about the Pick a Stitch site. We have 19 days and counting to get the patterns we are interested in.


Well I can share as much as I can.. I was taught to cook by my mom who opened up a cupboard and just started tossing things in  I also cook by smell instead of tasting all the time.. but I do love to cook... most weekends you'll find hubby and me in the kitchen cooking all kinds of fun things 

I'm getting a little confused between the two postings   but if this is the one Sue mentioned the scarf 'Sprout' in.. I saw that it its amazing.. I want to make that!!!
also did you all see this. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264966-1.html
I want some of that yarn... its called 'Painting the Roses Red'... I would love to get some


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful yarn, isn't it?

Sue


Ronie said:


> also did you all see this.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264966-1.html
> I want some of that yarn... its called 'Painting the Roses Red'... I would love to get some


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> OH Bev your intarsia turned out a heck of a lot better than mine.. LOL What kind of yarn is that?? I have some that looks like it in a Red Heart Soft.. I love that all purpose yarn.. its a great feel and not a bad price either..


I bought the yarn at a garage sale about 4-5 years ago. This is the first time I tried using it. It has an underlayment of black that makes it interesting colorwise. It doesn't show in the picture. I have no idea what kind of yarn it is, but I have enough for a small project.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bev, is it as terracotta as it seems in the photograph? wise to start with simple!


Julie,
just now saw your post. My computer does not always take me back to the last post I read. So sometimes I miss a post. The color did not come out true in the photo, it is a red with an underlayment of black. Or maybe a slight haze of black.

I am now in the midst of experimenting with sky and clouds. I really need to stop and try the Russian/braid join. I am having fun, not sure where I'll go or end up. Feel a little bit like I am putting the cart before the horse. It's an adventure.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> just now saw your post. My computer does not always take me back to the last post I read. So sometimes I miss a post. The color did not come out true in the photo, it is a red with an underlayment of black. Or maybe a slight haze of black.
> 
> I am now in the midst of experimenting with sky and clouds. I really need to stop and try the Russian/braid join. I am having fun, not sure where I'll go or end up. Feel a little bit like I am putting the cart before the horse. It's an adventure.


I am glad you are feeling a sense of adventure. I do every time I start a project -- wondering will this work out the way I hope? It is such a good feeling and you are doing it!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm so far behind on here I don't know where to start!
I love intarsia although it's been a few years since I did any. I did lots when my kids were small. Thomas tank engine, Mickey mouse, Donald duck. I did a Fred Flintstone for my hubby which we still have but it's very tatty. Here it is for you to laugh at/with!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I saw the 'sprout' scarf. Lovely, isn't it? I've never done double knitting but it's very effective.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my first attempt at intarsia. You do not want to see the back.


That's the worst bit about intarsia - all the ends (although you've bypassed that somewhat!)
It looks good - the finished item is always worth the tedium of the weaving in the ends.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--yes, I reread and saw the /.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> just now saw your post. My computer does not always take me back to the last post I read. So sometimes I miss a post. The color did not come out true in the photo, it is a red with an underlayment of black. Or maybe a slight haze of black.
> 
> I am now in the midst of experimenting with sky and clouds. I really need to stop and try the Russian/braid join. I am having fun, not sure where I'll go or end up. Feel a little bit like I am putting the cart before the horse. It's an adventure.


A piece of Intarsia I tackled in the round, a couple of years back, when FireballDave was hosting The Knitting Tea Party. This also has not come up true- it is more pink, which he assured me is correct for a Japanese character. The Character is 'Dragon' for the year of the dragon, gone by. I made the little egg cosy for the GK's- but would not recommend doing it in the circle- the technique lends itself to knitting on straights. This one has a wealth of ends that I have never darned in- I don't boil eggs normally, no longer keeping my own hens.
I rather thought your photo may not have registered true to colour.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A piece of Intarsia I tackled in the round, a couple of years back,


What a challenge that would be. Way to go, Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'm so far behind on here I don't know where to start!
> I love intarsia although it's been a few years since I did any. I did lots when my kids were small. Thomas tank engine, Mickey mouse, Donald duck. I did a Fred Flintstone for my hubby which we still have but it's very tatty. Here it is for you to laugh at/with!


I also enjoy Intarsia- my most complex design I worked was from the English Woman's Weekly- with a design over most of the front- no pictures of that one- long before the days of digital photography. Made it for my daughter Mwyffanwy. She loved it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a challenge that would be. Way to go, Julie! :thumbup:


It was quite tricky- involved quite bit of cutting to get the yarn to the edge of the motif where it was needed. Dave was quite miffed with me that I had used the dpn's- he did NOT like them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite tricky- involved quite bit of cutting to get the yarn to the edge of the motif where it was needed. Dave was quite miffed with me that I had used the dpn's- he did NOT like them.


Everyone has their own tastes, don't they? You did very well with them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Julie. I cannot begin to imagine intarsia in the round. >8-0


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Everyone has their own tastes, don't they? You did very well with them.


I was quite pleased with the result! It does take all sorts, doesn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good job, Julie. I cannot begin to imagine intarsia in the round. >8-0


I guess having started out as a 6 year old- I am sometimes looking for new challenges!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--love your dragon symbol in the round. I have done some mental gymnastics trying to figure intarsia in the round w/o having to keep cutting the strands. Trying to recall what I came up with. Think it involved pulling the yarn back across the row loosely like a very long float and then knitting over/around it moving forward. Lot of yarn wasting to do that. Might work on small blocks of color.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> just now saw your post. My computer does not always take me back to the last post I read. So sometimes I miss a post. The color did not come out true in the photo, it is a red with an underlayment of black. Or maybe a slight haze of black.
> 
> I am now in the midst of experimenting with sky and clouds. I really need to stop and try the Russian/braid join. I am having fun, not sure where I'll go or end up. Feel a little bit like I am putting the cart before the horse. It's an adventure.


That is what I have been doing too... Playing before I trust my memory on the Russian Join... but its fun... since you showed yours I'll show mine .. LOL 
First 
Trish2222 that is amazing. I love the sweater 

and I tried to find the 'Painting the Roses Red' yarn! its a hand painted yarn that is no longer in stock..  I really liked that one.. I guess the good news is they are selling their yarn for $33.00 for 400yds.. not quite a deal but if I could of saved up for it.. I might of given it some more thought.. then freak out if anything happened to it.. LOL

Ok here it goes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Julie--love your dragon symbol in the round. I have done some mental gymnastics trying to figure intarsia in the round w/o having to keep cutting the strands. Trying to recall what I came up with. Think it involved pulling the yarn back across the row loosely like a very long float and then knitting over/around it moving forward. Lot of yarn wasting to do that. Might work on small blocks of color.


Thanks! it does indeed involve mental gymnastics!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is what I have been doing too... Playing before I trust my memory on the Russian Join... but its fun... since you showed yours I'll show mine .. LOL
> First
> Trish2222 that is amazing. I love the sweater
> 
> ...


An interesting start, though Ronie- unusual to achieve perfection at the first go!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice job, Ronie! That is a lot of colors to keep track of. Aren't charts wonderful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I went back to the Fun with Colors workshop and got this link for printing out paper for knitting charts. Here's the link.

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/

Ronie,
Wow, you are quite ambitious. But you've gotten a grand start. You don't want to see the back of mine either.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Either I'm going senile or my phone/computer is just tired of over use. I don't recall reading anything about a sprout scarf - unless it is in the color workshop that I didn't read yet. And I don't recall Romnie showing her design either. My design is in my head with just some notes written. By the time I have time for intarsia I'll want to start the process from the beginning.

Ps - Ronnie, I always thought that mole was supposed to have chocolate in it. Some day I'll get around to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--good show there. your design has lots of activity in it. and this is going to be what? a sweater? i have no idea what the colors really are but on my computer they look great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
I heard the Sprout scarf mentioned, but didn't look it up. Found it. Here's the link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264965-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the graph paper, Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Either I'm going senile or my phone/computer is just tired of over use. I don't recall reading anything about a sprout scarf - unless it is in the color workshop that I didn't read yet. And I don't recall Romnie showing her design either. My design is in my head with just some notes written. By the time I have time for intarsia I'll want to start the process from the beginning.
> 
> Ps - Ronnie, I always thought that mole was supposed to have chocolate in it. Some day I'll get around to it.


<G> I was going to add more than a little touch of unsweetened cocoa powder to the Trader Joe's Taco seasoning mixture. A little of each goes a LOOOOOONG way. Too much TJ Taco seasoning will burn a hole in your stomach. Gently tasty is the way I prefer my spice.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Either I'm going senile or my phone/computer is just tired of over use. I don't recall reading anything about a sprout scarf - unless it is in the color workshop that I didn't read yet.


She mentioned it on page 34... she referred to a digest entry...

This is the link to that entry

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264965-1.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> <G> I was going to add more than a little touch of unsweetened cocoa powder to the Trader Joe's Taco seasoning mixture. A little of each goes a LOOOOOONG way. Too much TJ Taco seasoning will burn a hole in your stomach. Gently tasty is the way I prefer my spice.


I am getting very hungry now. Maybe I'll have a peanut butter and Nutella sandwich. Or maybe chinese(?) cold sesame noodles with peanut butter sauce.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

PatBrown said:


> She mentioned it on page 34... she referred to a digest entry...
> 
> This is the link to that entry
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264965-1.html


Thank you Pat, and Bev. I have saved a pattern for double knitting that is piano keys that I want to make for my niece. I think I may have initially seen it here on KP. Or it might have been the illusion knit piano keys that I saw here on KP. My niece is probably not going to get that this year at the rate I am going. I need to spend less time online. But just look at everything that I would miss.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. that one was a Grand Plop!! I bound it off and have tossed it aside.. It really isn't suppose to be anything just a play with color and yarn.. But if you squint real hard you might see wild roses.. anyway it was far too much for me.. and I am going in another directions.. actually I had all those bobbins wound I thought I would play with them in a different block.. I guess if we play long enough with our yarns and techniques we could get enough to make something.. LOL

Kitty Chris Yes it can have Chocolate in it or Peanut butter.. I am not sure if those are authentic or not I just know I like what my ex-MIL made


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's another link to a video of navaho knitting, which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot. Very handy for knitting with different weights.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's another link to a video of navaho knitting, which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot. Very handy for knitting with different weights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That is what I have been doing too... Playing before I trust my memory on the Russian Join... but its fun... since you showed yours I'll show mine .. LOL
> First
> Trish2222 that is amazing. I love the sweater
> 
> ...


That looks really good.

Mine is still in my head. I have had a nasty allergic reaction so I haven't been feeling too well. Hopefully I will get it out of my head today!!

Julie, that dragon looks complicated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks really good.
> 
> Mine is still in my head. I have had a nasty allergic reaction so I haven't been feeling too well. Hopefully I will get it out of my head today!!
> 
> Julie, that dragon looks complicated.


It is one of FireballDave's egg cosies- I just followed his design- it was a lot simpler when I did it flat, and seamed it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TLL said:


> Boy, are the wheels turning now..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This could really be useful for the sole of slippers, or a project with different weight thicknesses. thanks very much!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That Sprout Scarf is very sharp. Does anyone know if there is a pattern available? I couldn't find one.

Navaho knitting--Can see using it for slipper bottoms with heavy cotton or wool. Or maybe a knitting basket next to the couch. Saw some beautiful bulky yarn at the LYS of merino and ?????. It was ribbon like and the colors were stand outs. It felt terrific in the hand but the price was way too high--about $17/small ball. A test basket of medium size would need 4-5 balls but it had such great structure and feel to it. Perhaps Navaho knitting with a less expensive yarn could do the same thing for much less cost.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That Sprout Scarf is very sharp. Does anyone know if there is a pattern available? I couldn't find one.


The pattern is in a book Reversible Scarves: Curing the Wrong Side Blues by Audrey Knight.

http://audknits.com/2012/10/sprouts/

The link to the book doesn't work, but you can see if Amazon or someone else carries it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev its funny you mentioned Navaho knitting.. I had to do that on the outside edge if the coaster I made.. the Peach color was so thin that I needed to double it to make it stand out and cover the edge.. it worked perfectly!!! I agree Shirley it would be perfect for the souls of slippers or even handles on a purse.. someplace where you want the same yarn but need more strength 

Julie I love your egg cozy.. was there a way it could of been made flat?? or were you just trying to keep Dave happy and do it in the round LOL I am pretty sure we could access his cozy's and play with those if we wanted to learn new color techniques... its been so long since I looked at them.. I also think they would make great wrist warmers..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That Sprout Scarf is very sharp. Does anyone know if there is a pattern available? I couldn't find one.
> 
> Navaho knitting--Can see using it for slipper bottoms with heavy cotton or wool. Or maybe a knitting basket next to the couch. Saw some beautiful bulky yarn at the LYS of merino and ?????. It was ribbon like and the colors were stand outs. It felt terrific in the hand but the price was way too high--about $17/small ball. A test basket of medium size would need 4-5 balls but it had such great structure and feel to it. Perhaps Navaho knitting with a less expensive yarn could do the same thing for much less cost.


I have a feeling if we used the graph paper bev gave the link to yesterday and found some of that amazing soft yarn that we could easily reproduce this.. its double knitting so we would only have to do it once.. instead of knit two scarfs and seam them together.. this could be something I might want to play with .. it sure is pretty isn't it??


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have a feeling if we used the graph paper bev gave the link to yesterday and found some of that amazing soft yarn that we could easily reproduce this.. its double knitting so we would only have to do it once.. instead of knit two scarfs and seam them together.. this could be something I might want to play with .. it sure is pretty isn't it??


You go, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh look what I just did!! I joined this.. and its free right now.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-tree-shawl

a Family Tree KAL starting just before my big family reunion.. it was meant to be LOL Not that we need anymore patterns or projects going  but what fun this will be.. I still have some of the Chrome in a Parakeet color that I think would be great for this.. I am sure I have 800 yards..


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh look what I just did!! I joined this.. and its free right now.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-tree-shawl
> 
> a Family Tree KAL starting just before my big family reunion.. it was meant to be LOL Not that we need anymore patterns or projects going  but what fun this will be.. I still have some of the Chrome in a Parakeet color that I think would be great for this.. I am sure I have 800 yards..


Thanks for sharing, Ronie. I joined as well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

PatBrown said:


> Thanks for sharing, Ronie. I joined as well.


me, too!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh look what I just did!! I joined this.. and its free right now.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-tree-shawl
> 
> a Family Tree KAL starting just before my big family reunion.. it was meant to be LOL Not that we need anymore patterns or projects going  but what fun this will be.. I still have some of the Chrome in a Parakeet color that I think would be great for this.. I am sure I have 800 yards..


I resisted, Ronie - I've too much lined up. I had a look at her patterns, so, going by that I'm sure it'll be a really nice design. Her shawls are lovely.

I'm going yarn shopping tomorrow. I was given gift cards for my birthday for a shop in Glasgow which sells yarn. I see some nice Rowan and/or Sirdar lace in my future.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's another link to a video of navaho knitting, which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot. Very handy for knitting with different weights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I resisted, Ronie - I've too much lined up. I had a look at her patterns, so, going by that I'm sure it'll be a really nice design. Her shawls are lovely.


Oh, Trish, 
I am with you. I can only go so many directions at once. 

Ronie,
I bet it will be gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev its funny you mentioned Navaho knitting.. I had to do that on the outside edge if the coaster I made.. the Peach color was so thin that I needed to double it to make it stand out and cover the edge.. it worked perfectly!!! I agree Shirley it would be perfect for the souls of slippers or even handles on a purse.. someplace where you want the same yarn but need more strength
> 
> Julie I love your egg cozy.. was there a way it could of been made flat?? or were you just trying to keep Dave happy and do it in the round LOL I am pretty sure we could access his cozy's and play with those if we wanted to learn new color techniques... its been so long since I looked at them.. I also think they would make great wrist warmers..


It is a design for flat knitting- not sure what Dave called it- but it should be in the archives- if you check his topics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--yes, we could duplicate the pattern with a little thought. Double knitting and a simple intarsia type pattern.
A very soft, drapey, luxurious yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--yes, we could duplicate the pattern with a little thought. Double knitting and a simple intarsia type pattern.
> A very soft, drapey, luxurious yarn.


that sounds so beautiful .. Now to finds some nice drapey soft yarn ...

Oh yay!! I'm glad there will be others joining in... It looks like it will be fun and looks fast too! It only goes for a few weeks  Its been awhile since I have had a project and with a name like that I couldn't resist !

Well I made it back from my Allergy tests.. I can go back on the meds that were helping. They will have to do blood work  I got poked so many times with needles today and the only thing that showed positive is Coastal Maple and its every where.. he isn't happy with that and thinks it is something else, the blood work will show more


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the family tree shawl pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I really was just going to start a sample of different yarns together to do Shirley's project. But it took on a life of it's own and I went out to purchase more yarn. It's a study of skies. I want to add a stormy sky, a rainbow sky, a sunset sky and a night sky before I'm done. I almost feel frenzied.  I am excited and looking forward to getting it done. The dark one for the skies I am thinking of doing in the star stitch. I need to learn that. And then using some of the sparkly colors here and there for stars.

And please DO NOT ask what the back looks like. 

Ronie,
Hope you get good results on your blood work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I really was just going to start a sample of different yarns together to do Shirley's project. But it took on a life of it's own and I went out to purchase more yarn. It's a study of skies. I want to add a stormy sky, a rainbow sky, a sunset sky and a night sky before I'm done. I almost feel frenzied.  I am excited and looking forward to getting it done. The dark one for the skies I am thinking of doing in the star stitch. I need to learn that. And then using some of the sparkly colors here and there for stars.
> 
> And please DO NOT ask what the back looks like.
> 
> ...


Wow, Bev, that is just wonderful! You got the texture, the colors, and the feel just right! Love it! Can't wait to see all the "skies"!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn,
This is the first project that has driven me. I want to do more just to see how it will turn out. Truly an adventure. I have done nothing in the back with the ends. I have just left them dangle. To excited to see how the next part will turn out to slow down and take care of the ends.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is great!!! The star stitch is easy! its a lot like a Nupp only there is only 5 strands instead of 7 and on the purl back row you knit all 5. Look it up on New Stitch a Day and see how they handle it.. I know you won't be increasing and I don't have my Denali Ice infront of me.. but I found it to be a very pretty stitch... great idea incorporating different stitches too!! brilliant! 
I wanted to take mine with me yesterday... goodness knows I had the time LOL but I was so nervous all hubby and I could do was read magazines.. he said he read all of them LOL 
I look forward to seeing what you are going to do with the rest of those gorgeous yarns 
We were driving out of Coos Bay yesterday and there is a yarn shop there on the main street.. and she had tons of yarn in baskets in the window... I wanted to stop in so bad but they were closed.. because it was dinner time traffic I was able to stare and drool LOL... 
I don't think I have the link to the color workshop.. I post in here and there several times a day and it seems this week I miss getting notice in one of these rooms..  I wish KP would fix this.. who knows how many posts we miss because of this.. we just notice it more because we all come in her daily!!! 
Have a great morning all.. I'll check back in after work


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah! For good news, Ronie! I am glad you are able to get some relief. 

Bev, you are so brave! And your skies are beautiful! It will be so fun to see how each one turns out. Are you knitting the color as you come to it in the row or in a cluster, like short rows?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
The posting on Conversations and Lace Party have been minimal the last day or two. I have been checking both to be sure my links are still up and I'm not missing anything.

Toni,
I am knitting the rows and picking up the other color across the back every three stitches or so.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very interesting Bev  Can't wait to see the rest of the skies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, Bev, that is just wonderful! You got the texture, the colors, and the feel just right! Love it! Can't wait to see all the "skies"!


You are making any amount of work I might have put into the workshop 500% worthwhile. I am so pleased that you have taken the information and run with it! good job. Carry on and go for it!

I have been thinking of a new conversation - and I think once i finish my blue cardigan I will knit some swatches using different patterns, and different yarn weights to show how they can be used in a project. It is a fun way to do things. My stashbuster cardigan has 3 different weight yarns and it really can work.

I will be back with information sometime during the next while. We will just carry on in the same workshop unless it makes more sense at the time to do a 2nd one. I do promise we will hold another conversation and I will hold it as soon as I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I really was just going to start a sample of different yarns together to do Shirley's project. But it took on a life of it's own and I went out to purchase more yarn. It's a study of skies. I want to add a stormy sky, a rainbow sky, a sunset sky and a night sky before I'm done. I almost feel frenzied.  I am excited and looking forward to getting it done. The dark one for the skies I am thinking of doing in the star stitch. I need to learn that. And then using some of the sparkly colors here and there for stars.
> 
> And please DO NOT ask what the back looks like.
> 
> ...


Bev, I really like this- and doing the differing characters of the sky is a great idea! Not surprised about your back- but that's intarsia for you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni,
> I am knitting the rows and picking up the other color across the back every three stitches or so.


Thanks, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Go for it Bev. Your samples are terrific. Such a great way to learn our skills. 

Ronie--hope you get your allergies under control
That Family Tree shawl sounds right up your alley.

That sprout scarf keeps calling white alpaca and/or silk to me in a finer weight--don't want it too thick and heavy.

Have been playing with some gorgeous Paton Bamboo Silk in a deep wine color. It is so soft and lustrous but I think too thick for double knitting. It does have great stitch definition. Has anyone else used this yarn before? 

Shirley--I think continuing the existing conversation is better. So many of us are not getting the email notices of responses and it is a real pain to have to keep opening up KP and searching for the Conversation and Lace Party forums. I have pretty much given up on the Main topics as I cannot keep track of all those comments in this manner.

I really think KP program is amiss in some way with so many of us having the same problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Go for it Bev. Your samples are terrific. Such a great way to learn our skills.
> 
> Ronie--hope you get your allergies under control
> That Family Tree shawl sounds right up your alley.
> ...


I have also largely given up on 'Main' don't like the brawling and down right rudeness that occurs sometimes. And then I am not interested in page after page of superlatives.
I like both Parties, and regularly keep up with Designer1234

BUT I would acknowledge no notification problems, at present!
otherwise I am usually true to my user name.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Shirley--I think continuing the existing conversation is better. So many of us are not getting the email notices of responses and it is a real pain to have to keep opening up KP and searching for the Conversation and Lace Party forums. I have pretty much given up on the Main topics as I cannot keep track of all those comments in this manner.
> 
> I really think KP program is amiss in some way with so many of us having the same problem.


I just log in and go to my 'watched topics' which takes me straight to every topic I've participated in. I cancelled my notifications for topics and just get PM notifications. Keeps my inbox tidy because I'm all over the forum as a rule. Too chatty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I just log in and go to my 'watched topics' which takes me straight to every topic I've participated in. I cancelled my notifications for topics and just get PM notifications. Keeps my inbox tidy because I'm all over the forum as a rule. Too chatty!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Bev, your scarf is going to be so different and original. I love the different textures. It's food for thought - I might try to work in some cotton bouclé I have.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

*Julie* I had a good root about town looking for that top I saw the lady wearing but no luck. Instead I bought an orange shirt and a coral shirt. I also bought Paton's 4 ply cotton in...coral :lol: 
I was actually looking for some kingfisher blue but no luck there either. The cotton has a lovely sheen to it - I'm no better than a magpie - shiny things attract me. :roll: 
I'll keep looking for that top. I saw the lady in a Bearsden/Milngavie haunt so possibly she got the top in one of the posh little boutiques :? 
I think I've mixed up my threads again. I think you posted the fabric on the colour workshop. Oh, good grief - shoot me now!

I think I skipped a few pages on here - I've just been back (looking for Julie's fabric) and seen all your pics of intarsia you've done. *Well done, Ronie, Bev and Julie, also Kittychris' stranded knitted sample.* I apologise if I've missed anybody else's. Confusion rules :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all, it is such fun to do. I think about it when I'm at work. I have a picture of storm clouds up for my desktop on my computer. I am not sure how I will do the storm clouds, but when I get there something will work. The break through came in the second color, I started the cloud in the gold color but it just didn't seem right. Then I thought SUN, that's the sun on a hot, hot summer day. Ok, that works. So I just knit and it just works out. So amazingly fun to see how it works.

Thanks, Shirley for you kind words. Looking forward to more Conversations at your leisure.

Look what someone posted on KP. I never thought of mitered squares. Couldn't you do a watercolor 'quilt' with mitered squares?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Trish for that tactic of just using Watched Topics to follow discussions. It will be a bit easier.

Julie--I concur: all those superlatives on the Main section is a bit much and after the initial presentation of the topic, I tend to race thru of skip around to see if anything real is being said. The Lace Party has proven to be such a wonderful group of people with such good sharing and respect for each other. Shirley's Conversation has also been excellent.

I think this just proves that people do much better when they have a shared focus that is being explored in a meaningful way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> *Julie* I had a good root about town looking for that top I saw the lady wearing but no luck. Instead I bought an orange shirt and a coral shirt. I also bought Paton's 4 ply cotton in...coral :lol:
> I was actually looking for some kingfisher blue but no luck there either. The cotton has a lovely sheen to it - I'm no better than a magpie - shiny things attract me. :roll:
> I'll keep looking for that top. I saw the lady in a Bearsden/Milngavie haunt so possibly she got the top in one of the posh little boutiques :?
> I think I've mixed up my threads again. I think you posted the fabric on the colour workshop. Oh, good grief - shoot me now!
> ...


Oh my dear! I think I did post the cloth in the colour conversation! Isn't that bright Lavalava of mine quite something! I really need to thin out my wardrobe! I have clothes stored in wardrobes, in three rooms! I do have a lot of Black so I can wear it on the Marae (Maori Traditional Meeting Place) I don't look in the mirror- I just wear it! White I have too, but it can be a bit impractical! One favourite top got badly stained from the sap of the Taro plant that I was harvesting.

Friday morning here- the only sound is a jet rumbling into the skies- obviously an overseas flight- very heavily laden! good the wind has died down- we had quite a bad storm Three nights ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Trish for that tactic of just using Watched Topics to follow discussions. It will be a bit easier.
> 
> Julie--I concur: all those superlatives on the Main section is a bit much and after the initial presentation of the topic, I tend to race thru of skip around to see if anything real is being said. The Lace Party has proven to be such a wonderful group of people with such good sharing and respect for each other. Shirley's Conversation has also been excellent.
> 
> I think this just proves that people do much better when they have a shared focus that is being explored in a meaningful way.


I too like watched topics- gives the count of views, which is quite interesting if it is your own topic.
I have learned over time how to work Sam's Knitting Tea Party- just a matter of keeping up with it- and letting things go if you are too far behind.
Designer1234/Shirley has done us all a wonderful service with all she has been teaching- a tremendously talented lady!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I just log in and go to my 'watched topics' which takes me straight to every topic I've participated in. I cancelled my notifications for topics and just get PM notifications. Keeps my inbox tidy because I'm all over the forum as a rule. Too chatty!


I use watched topics too. So much easier.

Here is my first intarsia color work. I was a bit close so the flash washed the colors. It is dark brown, beige, a varigated, and a light green hidden by the curl of the cable. I am just mixing left over bits of yarn from other projects.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've paid the shipping for a Dragonfly cross-stitch pattern this past week...I'll be posting the front and back views as each column of 10-20 stitches gets finished. Hopefully DFL will be watching her KP username come to life. :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think some of the postings are that many wish to maintain a status as a regular. KP has a rule that you must post a minimum of 20 times in two weeks to maintain that status. It is causing a lot of comments that are not necessary or helpful. Maybe that status should be eliminated.
imho


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think some of the postings are that many wish to maintain a status as a regular. KP has a rule that you must post a minimum of 20 times in two weeks to maintain that status. It is causing a lot of comments that are not necessary or helpful. Maybe that status should be eliminated.
> imho


My goodness, I had not thought of that, nor did I realise the count had to be so high. I find it a bit embarrassing to lie in 6th place on the user list- but there are days when I seem to have a lot to say. No doubt partly because of being on my own. Might be an Idea if Admin did rethink that!
The ski season has started in earnest here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Never knew there was a minimum comments to be a regular. And what is the difference if you are not?

At one point I realized how many comments I was making and started to back off: it felt so excessive.

I do think many people just want to be part of the conversation so do their ooh's and ah's--just like in face to face discussions.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I really was just going to start a sample of different yarns together to do Shirley's project. But it took on a life of it's own and I went out to purchase more yarn. It's a study of skies. I want to add a stormy sky, a rainbow sky, a sunset sky and a night sky before I'm done. I almost feel frenzied.  I am excited and looking forward to getting it done. The dark one for the skies I am thinking of doing in the star stitch. I need to learn that. And then using some of the sparkly colors here and there for stars.
> 
> And please DO NOT ask what the back looks like.
> 
> ...


Bev, that is really fantastic, excellent job on your intarsia and on your shopping spree. Now I am jealous as I have not made it to that LYS yet. Maybe tonight, they are open. And I have to shop for DD birthday tomorrow.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Never knew there was a minimum comments to be a regular. And what is the difference if you are not?
> 
> At one point I realized how many comments I was making and started to back off: it felt so excessive.
> 
> I do think many people just want to be part of the conversation so do their ooh's and ah's--just like in face to face discussions.


Definitely my case Tamarque.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I use watched topics too. So much easier.
> 
> Here is my first intarsia color work. I was a bit close so the flash washed the colors. It is dark brown, beige, a varigated, and a light green hidden by the curl of the cable. I am just mixing left over bits of yarn from other projects.


Oh Tricia, you are experimenting with lace. Love it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I love that mothered square afghan. Would like that much more than granny squares. I hope I ever have time to do all the things I want to.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Tricia I look forward to seeing more of it!  

Bev I did notice it was kind of quiet in here.. I just get jumpy when there has been nothing for a period of time LOL

I didn't ever notice before how some are Regulars and others are not. I did notice that setting I just didn't notice it disappear like that! So I went into my bookmarks and looked at a post that I saved and there it is.. none of those people on that page had logged in for a while and there is not a 'Regular' setting there.. Very interesting.. you'd think KP had better things to do..LOL

I might try eliminating my emails and switch to the watched topics idea.. it sounds like it would be less hassles..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It probably is inbuilt, to the program- Kaixixang would probably know how they do these things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

See, I like the email notifications. I find that easier than having to keep logging back in to see if there are any new comments, especially on what for me are small topics.

But is also gets to me that no matter what protocol is set up, it suddenly disappears and leaves me spending a lot of time trying to figure out what happened or if my expectations once again need to change.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my first intarsia color work. I was a bit close so the flash washed the colors. It is dark brown, beige, a varigated, and a light green hidden by the curl of the cable. I am just mixing left over bits of yarn from other projects.


And she is using lace! Way to go, Tricia! :thumbup:

I have ideas, I just need to get things squared away so I can work on them. :?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good for you, Tricia. Great lacework.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I use watched topics too. So much easier.
> 
> Here is my first intarsia color work. I was a bit close so the flash washed the colors. It is dark brown, beige, a varigated, and a light green hidden by the curl of the cable. I am just mixing left over bits of yarn from other projects.


Tricia, I like your intarsia work. It looks like autumn leaves with the lace work. 
I have some ideas, but just haven't gotten the courage to start yet!

I only seem to get email notifications if I am logged on. Then all of a sudden I am not logged on and no more notifications. I just leave tabs open on my computer and check when I get a chance. I have the watched topics too, just in case the tabs get closed


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I found at a garage sale. I paid a whole dollar. They said when their great aunt died they also found two wedding skirts she was working on. They thought maybe this was a wedding hat.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Isn't that interesting. I don't think I have seen a twisted stitch like that. And such a pretty ruffled edging. You do get good finds at garage sales,Bev!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have done the beginning of a scarf which will show you how to join the colors in a 3 color scarf. I hope you will read the remarks I have made. I think it is important as it will be so much easier to do color work if you do. It has been a great joy for me to help with this color conversation and I thank you all for allowing me to assist you in understanding, and now including color in your knitting. There are some tips there now. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I use watched topics too. So much easier.
> 
> Here is my first intarsia color work. I was a bit close so the flash washed the colors. It is dark brown, beige, a varigated, and a light green hidden by the curl of the cable. I am just mixing left over bits of yarn from other projects.


you have done a good job here Trish - I hope you will check out the workshop again as I have added a bit more information.

I would carry on with this one but it might still be of assistance. You have lots of courage to just go for it! I applaud you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev - I couldn't even begin to located the exact name of that knitted beauty!

Lurker 2 - the count may not be displayed...but the "public" status of regular/not regular is part of a "quota" group. Since Novell Netware and some other network software is often installed on a MS Windows Operating System...it makes since that the number of times each of us opens up a tab (or a Browser window) with Knitting Paradise logged on (or onto) another "Counter" tic is noted.

It is easier to explain the quota with the parallel of knitting terms...which is probably why this 7+ year knitting newbie is now throwing together stitch patterns in knit without worry. The only problem I've had is trying to purl-side the faggoting stitch pattern for a "Ribbed" sock. It is hard to get a safety line in when you're not sure if the pattern will work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bev - I couldn't even begin to located the exact name of that knitted beauty!
> 
> Lurker 2 - the count may not be displayed...but the "public" status of regular/not regular is part of a "quota" group. Since Novell Netware and some other network software is often installed on a MS Windows Operating System...it makes since that the number of times each of us opens up a tab (or a Browser window) with Knitting Paradise logged on (or onto) another "Counter" tic is noted.
> 
> It is easier to explain the quota with the parallel of knitting terms...which is probably why this 7+ year knitting newbie is now throwing together stitch patterns in knit without worry. The only problem I've had is trying to purl-side the faggoting stitch pattern for a "Ribbed" sock. It is hard to get a safety line in when you're not sure if the pattern will work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is amazing.. it is a true piece of art! I wonder what the rest of the outfit looked like. This woman sure had a eye for her knitting  What a great buy.. I like your hat holder.. I love "Mother of Inventions"!!! You should of seen my little house that was fully furnished and then I got married, and he had all his furniture! we had some interesting combinations that were really the start of our Shabby Chic style We have most of that furniture now too.. it was real wood! and dating back to the 40's and 50's still holding up very well..

Shirley I am heading over there right now.. I read the Lace Party and then the Conversations with color and if I have time I read the main part.. I ususally get through at least some of it.. I love the Others Crafts section. We have some very talented people on here


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a wonderful piece of lace knitting. You are lucky finding it :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found at a garage sale. I paid a whole dollar. They said when their great aunt died they also found two wedding skirts she was working on. They thought maybe this was a wedding hat.


Oh my gosh! That hat is gorgeous! What a talented lady she was!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev- really nice find.

KX--when you purl back across ****** lace, you just purl into the YO of the previous row as if it were a regular stitch.

Twisted stitch in the bonnet?? Are you asking about the ****** lace? It is not twisted. It is formed by how you K2tog--either picking up the YO + next K st, or pick up the K st + YO. Depending on the order of your knitting, it will create this twisted look or a chain look. Do this all the time with market bags.

My color today is gray. The world is gray outside. It has been raining almost all week. My mood is very grey. My cat is transitioning and am very sad. Cannot think of anything to make or what to do. Just reading other's posts and enjoying the various slice of life moments everyone is sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What does that mean 'your cat is transitioning'? my cat woke me up at 5:15a and I am not happy with her in the least... like she really cares she is sitting by my feet purring away.. she got her way and now she is happy... 
We woke up to rain this morning too.. We need it though we had a dry winter and spring.. it looks like the whole place could go up in flames in a blink of an eye.. the fire in the town where my daughter lives is contained finally. Then we had a little fire. I don't know how it got under control as fast as it did but we are all grateful and much more aware of how vulnerable we are.. 
I hope your day gets better.. maybe learn a new technique on youtube? or learn to do the Arm knitting and use of some stash so you have room for more .. Just being a brat now...lol I plan on doing just that though! I am using up the yarn that was given to me and doesn't really go with anything else I have. Like that bright pink!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found at a garage sale. I paid a whole dollar. They said when their great aunt died they also found two wedding skirts she was working on. They thought maybe this was a wedding hat.


WOW!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is a wonderful piece of lace knitting. You are lucky finding it :thumbup:


The really cool thing about it is, it's about a 70 or 80 size tatting thread. I have no idea what size knitting needles she used.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

I want to make this pattern

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/special/lily-shawl/52771#_=_

it calls for baby DK. This is from the UK (I've made other shawls from her and love them!).

Is Baby DK from the UK the same as DK in the US?

In comparing this to other of her patterns, she's calling for the same size needle (5mm) as for fingering and sport weight.

Has anyone made this? Or can anyone suggest anything?

Thanks!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Yes I've done it twice. Once with dk (UK) and 3 ply

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html

I've posted the equivalent weights in my initial post


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

PatBrown said:


> I want to make this pattern
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/special/lily-shawl/52771#_=_
> 
> ...


Oh, my, that's gorgeous!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pat that is beautiful! I would give it a try.. its a blanket so if its a little bit off on size it won't matter. Trish2222 says its a equivalent so it sounds like you have a winner here


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Pat that is beautiful! I would give it a try.. its a blanket so if its a little bit off on size it won't matter. Trish2222 says its a equivalent so it sounds like you have a winner here


My second one was much smaller than the first - it doesn't really matter as you say. I felt the DK was too bulky and liked the 3 ply size better. It fitted on 4 interlocking gym mats if that's a point of reference to anyone :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish--your round baby shawl is magnificent.

I cannot believe how much color work people have jumped into. How exciting to be doing it. 

Ronie--'transitioning' means he is dying. It is a softer way of saying he is leaving me/this world. And it is tearing me up. I think I am leaning on the distraction of other people's work and lives to get me through these days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> The really cool thing about it is, it's about a 70 or 80 size tatting thread. I have no idea what size knitting needles she used.


That is very fine. I am speechless at the knitter's skill. It must have been a real labour of love.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Trish* I love the shawl and you made a lovely job of it. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev- really nice find.
> 
> KX--when you purl back across ****** lace, you just purl into the YO of the previous row as if it were a regular stitch.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your cat Tamarque. It is so hard to see them losing their spirit. All you can do is to be with her/him and give your love. Hope your gray day gets sunnier soon. 
Yes, I guess that is the ****** lace I meant. I have not used that stitch yet. I like how it looks in that bonnet. I can see how it would be used for a market bag.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Yes I've done it twice. Once with dk (UK) and 3 ply
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html
> 
> I've posted the equivalent weights in my initial post


Thanks - good to know your findings. I was afraid that DK would be too heavy - I did the oakleaf in fingering and was very pleased with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, I was sorry your cat is ailing. It is very painful to watch them. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a beautiful pattern Pat, and your completed one is lovely Trish. Very nice work. The bonnet is quite pretty, sorry I don't remember who posted it. Nice yard sale find.

Tamarque - we have always had pets of some sort so I know the way you are feeling. It is so hard when they leave us. We lost our last two cats within two days of each other, vet thinks the second one missed her littermate, they were 18. My husband still wells up when our last dog is mentioned. He, the dog, has been gone for almost two years now. I swear his spirit used to visit me in the bedroom (his bed was in there) when my DH was out of town. I'd be sitting in bed reading and would hear him shuffle down the hall and then lie down with a grunting sort of sigh like he did every night before. 

Baby blanket update: I am back to the point I was at before I had to frog the border. Admittedly this blanket is wearing me out, lol. So I cheated today and worked on the socks I put aside for the blanket. Back to the blanket tomorrow though.

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Yes I've done it twice. Once with dk (UK) and 3 ply
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html
> 
> I've posted the equivalent weights in my initial post


I remember when you did this! I still say "WOW!!!" It is so beautiful! What a special gift.

Go, Pat! You can do this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks All for the well wishes. I have had enough experiences myself and had others share theirs with me to believe that the spirit does not always leave when it leaves the body. Your dog stayed with you, perhaps to ensure you were okay. I know one of my cats returned from death and stayed alive for another 2 yrs because she didn't think I was ready to say good bye. That is an entire story in itself. We often underestimate the loyalty of our pets to us, their humans.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks All for the well wishes. I have had enough experiences myself and had others share theirs with me to believe that the spirit does not always leave when it leaves the body. Your dog stayed with you, perhaps to ensure you were okay. I know one of my cats returned from death and stayed alive for another 2 yrs because she didn't think I was ready to say good bye. That is an entire story in itself. We often underestimate the loyalty of our pets to us, their humans.


I'm glad to hear you all say that... I was missing my long time cat and felt so bad that we had gotten a kitten and I swear my cat that had passed curled up behind me when I was laying down for a nap.. it was like saying "its OK!" makes me emotional just to think of it.. My cat is ailing too.. I am changing the litter box daily now and know its a matter of time.. It is hard and I pray you get through this and are ok soon..  ((((( Huggs))))))


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque and Ronie,
Hugs to you both with your ailing cats. We love our cats and they love and play with each other. Thankfully, they are still young. Hope the transitions are smooth and peaceful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Tamarque and Ronie - my heartfelt sympathies for you and your kitties. Having been through it myself before, as most of us have, I dread the day when ours starts to ail. We feel so helpless.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you. 

Ronie--that was such a gift from your cat. They really do take care of us in their own cat like fashion. I had this wonderful black female cat at one time. She totally mothered me and I called her my mother cat. Even when she transitioned, sitting on my lap, her last effort was to reach up to me. Another cat, a red female who was always a bit stand offish, climbed down from her perch up high, came to me on my chest and put her front legs around my neck and then left. I found her the next morning collapsed at the kitty litter. I have never forgot these experiences of love that were given to me. And their spirits often stayed.

When my little Pusspuss left, my neighbor, not knowing what was happening, drove by and saw my cats spirit as a young kitten flying and playing in the air. She told me this after my cat left. The next day I had my first and only personal animal communication. I was sitting on under an apple tree visualizing my cat and reinforcing memories. This voice came into me and said, 'enough, it is over. it is time to move on.' It jarred me, but this is the cat that stayed with me for 2 yrs beyond her time. And she was right, but I still miss her.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you everyone, I have been preparing myself for this for awhile now.. It is never easy.. 
Those are amazing stories of your pets Tamaraque. It is a blessing to have a openness to these things. Although pretty scary too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Ronie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have worked on being open to those experiences. They can be so valuable and can help in easing the pain of the loss. I like to share them as a way of encouraging other people to open themselves up without feeling uncomfortable. It is not scarey at all but fascinating to see how much we can learn about the world when open.

In the meantime, just work on loving your furry companion and letting him know how important he is to you. That is what I am doing in betw crying jags. I live alone so that is a bit scarey thinking about not having my cat come to greet me when I come home or be there in the morning when I wake up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Words are very hard to come by at times like this - but know that my heart grieves for you Tamarque and Ronie. Especially after just losing my TommyGirl such a short while ago. I firmly believe that animals are here for us for a reason. They help take pains and illnesses away sometimes so that we can move on with our purpose. Even hitting an animal with your car I believe was a gift of some kind that they were able to give you through the loss of their life. 
I have had a spirit cat around me for quite a few years that I have not seen lately. I have no idea who this cat was, as when I first saw him I didn't have the menagerie that I acquired , but he must have served his purpose as well. It's very interesting Tamarque how your neighbor saw your kitty frolicking in spirit as a kitten. All safe and whole and healthy over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, my neighbor has worked on her spiritual development over the years and I am sure some of it is shamanic. I, too, believe that animals can literally take our pains and illnesses. They are so sensitive on levels that most people can't, or don't fathom. I think that is what scares people about cats. Those people miss a great experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Did people catch this idea sent into KP today? It is a suggestion for managing strands with intarsia.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8103623875


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Tamarque,
That is brilliant!! So quick and easy to make and wonderful for keeping the yarn untangled. You should post this on the Conversation thread also.

You could also use that to hold the skeins you are winding into balls etc. So nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday* Bev! (Eshlemania)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Bev and may your stitches all be smooth :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh, guys. Thanks bunches. I love the group we have here. It gives me great pleasure to be a part of it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a great birthday, Bev&#128522;&#128522; May you have many more with continued success with your knitting!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy B'day Bev Hope it is a great day for you. May you get gorgeous yarns and fabulous needles today.

And I will post the link on he Conversation group.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh, guys. Thanks bunches. I love the group we have here. It gives me great pleasure to be a part of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Birthday Bev!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: We love having you as part of our group too!!! 
This is a great group of people and I feel very lucky to be a part of it.. isn't it funny how we all gravitated towards each other and have kept this group going?? 
We have Lurker to thank for that!!!  Thanks Lurker...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great link Tamaraque and I also love that persons knitting. So smooth and her/his color changes
are perfect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Birthday Bev!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: We love having you as part of our group too!!!
> This is a great group of people and I feel very lucky to be a part of it.. isn't it funny how we all gravitated towards each other and have kept this group going??
> We have Lurker to thank for that!!!  Thanks Lurker...


Thanks, Ronie, DFL was a pretty hard act to follow- made me realise how little I know- when she was able to teach week after week- and just so much information in what she was posting. 
I am used to ending up being a Secretary at Church- so that was easy enough, and everybody who has started us has done a wonderful job. OK we have had a few glitches along the line- but I think we have proven the Lace Party will survive a little longer at the very least.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Happy birthday, Bev, from a fellow Gemini


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I, too, have been delighted to find this group.  Not only are people really interested in developing their skills and sharing them, but we seem to share important human values of respect and kindness.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone... I was just in the main forum.. did any of you see Gypstcreams latest creation??? Oh my gosh its cute
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265940-1.html
If you have never done one of her Stuffies I have to say they are very well written and easy to put together. 
I am finding myself looking at far too many patterns lately.. I need to get the beads for Monet and then I am ready for that one, I have the yarn for the KAL I want to do so I'll be very busy soon  When were we going to start Monet?? does anyone remember? I know Sue is gone for another week or so and I thought she wanted in on it so I don't see it happening before then..  More time to find the perfect beads


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone... I was just in the main forum.. did any of you see Gypstcreams latest creation??? Oh my gosh its cute
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265940-1.html
> If you have never done one of her Stuffies I have to say they are very well written and easy to put together.


I've just a few minutes ago bought the pattern. I was one of the people begging her to do an owl and she's made a great job of a difficult thing to design. I've got over 10 of her designs - they're so perfect and you're right - the instructions are well written.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Trish your so lucky to have so many.. I have the Original Bear.. I love him!

I was looking for the Monet Shawl and can't find the pattern .. Does anyone have a link to it.. I really thought it was in my patterns


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, my neighbor has worked on her spiritual development over the years and I am sure some of it is shamanic. I, too, believe that animals can literally take our pains and illnesses. They are so sensitive on levels that most people can't, or don't fathom. I think that is what scares people about cats. Those people miss a great experience.


They surely do.

Our feline menagerie; who were all attached to/imprinted on my father, assisted him through his last illness.
They did not leave his side for weeks.
Each died shortly thereafter.
I'm sure that they have been reunited now.

The "rainbow bridge" will surely be busy when we arrive there.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! Trish your so lucky to have so many.. I have the Original Bear.. I love him!
> 
> I was looking for the Monet Shawl and can't find the pattern .. Does anyone have a link to it.. I really thought it was in my patterns


Here you go, Ronie 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bev!!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did people catch this idea sent into KP today? It is a suggestion for managing strands with intarsia.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. It has been a good day so far. After lunch, I will grocery shop and then back to knitting. Working on storm clouds.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bev. I am a Gemini too.

Ronie, If I remember right Monet was going to start the first of July. Give us time to finish wips. I finished Begonia Swirl, have two prayer shawls in progress and now the color projects.

I found a book by Rita Weiss for knitted doilies. She was a big name in needle work art 50 years ago. These are knitted circles and very pretty. Thought of you and your curtains when I saw it. It is a Leasure Arts publication.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wow thanks for the fast reply's!! I thought Monet was free.. maybe I printed it?? Thanks for the link Trish I'll have to buy it if I can't find it.  or find one similar??
Thanks Tricia I thought it was towards the end of the month or the beginning of next month  I'll have to look her up! is her book in the sale going on right now?

Toni we would love to see your mess... goodness knows we have had our shares of messes


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bev. Hope all your birthday wishes come true!
Ronnie the pattern was free, but only for a limited time. Hope you did print it!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> wow thanks for the fast reply's!! I thought Monet was free.. maybe I printed it?? Thanks for the link Trish I'll have to buy it if I can't find it.  or find one similar??
> Thanks Tricia I thought it was towards the end of the month or the beginning of next month  I'll have to look her up! is her book in the sale going on right now?
> 
> Toni we would love to see your mess... goodness knows we have had our shares of messes


It was free for a time. Hope you have it saved and if you do buy it that the instructions are clearer. Random Monet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, since the pattern was free, I think it okay to share our copies of it, especially if people are going to do a group KAL.

I think I will have to pass on this KAL even tho it was so inviting. Way too much emotional stress in my life to take on anything that requires steady focus right now. I can't even think of yarn to use. So I will just stay connected and chat on the side and enjoy other people's progress.

Brain56--when you think of it, if people are observant and fess up to what they see and feel, these animal experiences are more common than not. We have just been conditioned to not trust our inner voices and personal truths. When we do, and speak of them, it becomes clear that we are far from alone.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well like a dummy I didn't print it off  I do have Azzu's Shawl that is similar. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azzus-shawl
the best pictures are shown if you scroll down. I like it and may have to use it... there is no money to be spent on patterns yet..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, since the pattern was free, I think it okay to share our copies of it, especially if people are going to do a group KAL.
> 
> I think I will have to pass on this KAL even tho it was so inviting. Way too much emotional stress in my life to take on anything that requires steady focus right now. I can't even think of yarn to use. So I will just stay connected and chat on the side and enjoy other people's progress.
> 
> Brain56--when you think of it, if people are observant and fess up to what they see and feel, these animal experiences are more common than not. We have just been conditioned to not trust our inner voices and personal truths. When we do, and speak of them, it becomes clear that we are far from alone.


Sorry to hear that you have a lot of stress, tamarque! I know that feeling only too well- it is why I love my garter stitch projects!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well like a dummy I didn't print it off  I do have Azzu's Shawl that is similar. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azzus-shawl
> the best pictures are shown if you scroll down. I like it and may have to use it... there is no money to be spent on patterns yet..


Join the club!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Join the club!


LOL love that response Julie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL love that response Julie!!!


 :thumbup: I learned pretty quickly too, that printing up everything I saw on the internet- very quickly used up my ink cartridges!!!!!!! And, boy! are they ever pricey!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, here is my "mess". There's nothing like jumping in with both feet first.

Edit: I am attempting to transition from night to just before sunrise...managed to get my strands of color mixed up. I just noticed that when I took the photo. The colors didn't change like I thought they would. Short rows take longer than long ones - note to self.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Well, here is my "mess". There's nothing like jumping in with both feet first.
> 
> Edit: I am attempting to transition from night to just before sunrise...managed to get my strands of color mixed up. I just noticed that when I took the photo. The colors didn't change like I thought they would. Short rows take longer than long ones - note to self.


Love your mess :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I, too, have been delighted to find this group. Not only are people really interested in developing their skills and sharing them, but we seem to share important human values of respect and kindness.


That was well said, Tamarque. I do hope that your stresses and strains lessen. We are here as your support.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, Toni,
Look at you!! Keep going. You have a great start. This is so much fun!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I can't wait to see your storm clouds. I have gone through a phase where I was always taking photos of clouds. They are sometimes so awesome, especially when I'm driving home from work on Rt 380 which is about the highest elevation, though not a mountain
Ps - happy B'day!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Toni, your night sky is beautiful. That is something else that I love, the shades of blue to indigo that occur at nightfall when the stars are just thinking about showing themselves.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that is very pretty.. I can't believe your doing this in lace!!! its coming out very nice..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--can't find my Monet pattern that I saved. If I find it, I will send it to you. But someone else must have it. No? And cannot count the dumb things going thru my life. Don't we ever become perfect?

Has anyone worked with Paton's Bamboo Silk yarn? Have some rich, deep wine color and a greyish sky blue. You do garter stitch patterns, Ronie, I do sample swatches of different stitches. Tried Julie's traveling vine pattern this a.m. but it doesn't show up on this yarn--the yarn is a very deep color. Think it needs a more open lace or something with a big texture. Maybe need to couple it with something else but so far nothing has struck my fancy. I will say it is extraordinarily soft and silky.

Norma--yes the group has been very supportive and hope i have been able to return the kindness.

KittyChris--your unveiling is awaited on your skyscape.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy Birthday Bev. I am a Gemini too.
> 
> Ronie, If I remember right Monet was going to start the first of July. Give us time to finish wips. I finished Begonia Swirl, have two prayer shawls in progress and now the color projects.
> 
> _I found a book by Rita Weiss for knitted doilies. She was a big name in needle work art 50 years ago. These are knitted circles and very pretty. Thought of you and your curtains when I saw it. It is a Leasure Arts publication._




I have 2 of those books for crochet .. one is blocks and the other is stitches.. I use them all the time.. I should try to get some of the knitting ones too.. those looked like they would be very handy


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just had a chance to catch up...rrrr!

Now I have to note someone's birthday and get a little better situated financially to send something special NEXT year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--can't find my Monet pattern that I saved. If I find it, I will send it to you. But someone else must have it. No? And cannot count the dumb things going thru my life. Don't we ever become perfect?
> 
> Has anyone worked with Paton's Bamboo Silk yarn? Have some rich, deep wine color and a greyish sky blue. You do garter stitch patterns, Ronie, I do sample swatches of different stitches. Tried Julie's traveling vine pattern this a.m. but it doesn't show up on this yarn--the yarn is a very deep color. Think it needs a more open lace or something with a big texture. Maybe need to couple it with something else but so far nothing has struck my fancy. I will say it is extraordinarily soft and silky.
> 
> ...


I would be steering clear of big texture for the Travelling Vine! I have used from 3 ply upwards to chunky for it- mohair tends to mask it- texture IMHO would destroy it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check this out.

http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&i=awdpaqWree_cqWmh.gkq&ai=awdpaqWree_cqWmh.gkq&h=Fzu&t=&v=%23

I am so tempted.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

E-N-A-B-L-E-R!!! LOL I have been getting these notices too.. I just don't click on them..  I know they will have something I want!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> E-N-A-B-L-E-R!!! LOL I have been getting these notices too.. I just don't click on them..  I know they will have something I want!


Ronie- I think that is another thing we have in common- I don't unsubscribe- but neither do I open up advertising- and you usually can tell!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--can't find my Monet pattern that I saved. If I find it, I will send it to you. But someone else must have it. No? And cannot count the dumb things going thru my life. Don't we ever become perfect?.


Tamarque, I have the pattern downloaded and saved on Ravelry. How would I send it ?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I can't wait to see your storm clouds. I have gone through a phase where I was always taking photos of clouds. They are sometimes so awesome, especially when I'm driving home from work on Rt 380 which is about the highest elevation, though not a mountain
> Ps - happy B'day!


I also love taking pictures of clouds. I just took this one recently because of the amazing colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I deleted that hurt book sale ASAP and decided to spare everyone else.

Julie--I wasn't thinking of adding texture to Traveling Vine but finding a different pattern that would show up on the yarn. I think if I had patience, beads would be a good choice for this yarn to highlight some of the movement in it.

Sisu--not sure how to send the pattern off Ravelry without seeing how it is done. At the very least, a bit of a pain, the pattern can be copied into your word program. It can be saved as a pdf usually. Then you could send it as an attachment to the group.

But here, I found it on my computer, saved as a pdf. Here it is:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes I was meaning to reply to Tamarque!

It is quite an involved pattern, and needs a plain yarn to display it best! Have you posted the textured yarn you are thinking of using?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite an involved pattern, and needs a plain yarn to display it best! Have you posted the textured yarn you are thinking of using?


If you mean me, I have no idea of the textured stitch to use with this yarn. The Traveling Vine would get done in a lighter colored yarn that would show it off I think. Adding beads was the only thing I could think of doing to highlight the pattern in the dark wine color


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--want to thank you for the suggestion about Plantain for Poison Ivy. It definitely had a positive effect on the outbreaks. Found it to be soothing and drying. It was the homeopathic remedy that dealt with the histamine reaction and really brought the case to an end, but the plantain was very helpful. After all the rain this week, my lawn has huge patches of it and I will be picking a bunch and freezing it. FYI, it is healthy to eat in salads.

Am posting here because everyone might be interested if they are susceptible to PI.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--want to thank you for the suggestion about Plantain for Poison Ivy. It definitely had a positive effect on the outbreaks. Found it to be soothing and drying. It was the homeopathic remedy that dealt with the histamine reaction and really brought the case to an end, but the plantain was very helpful. After all the rain this week, my lawn has huge patches of it and I will be picking a bunch and freezing it. FYI, it is healthy to eat in salads.
> 
> Am posting here because everyone might be interested if they are susceptible to PI.


Tamarque,
I am so glad it helped. I was wondering how you were doing. Thanks for the update.

Caryn,
I love your picture of the clouds. Wonderful!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> If you mean me, I have no idea of the textured stitch to use with this yarn. The Traveling Vine would get done in a lighter colored yarn that would show it off I think. Adding beads was the only thing I could think of doing to highlight the pattern in the dark wine color


Tamarque, I think Julie is asking if your yarn is textured or not. Traveling vine should show well with any color but not with fuzzy or other textured yarns. It shows in the dark brown section of my scarf and the brick red, even shows in the varigated yarns.

Maybe I am wrong, but yarn texture rather than stitch texture is the question.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tamarque, I think Julie is asking if your yarn is textured or not. Traveling vine should show well with any color but not with fuzzy or other textured yarns. It shows in the dark brown section of my scarf and the brick red, even shows in the varigated yarns.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, but yarn texture rather than stitch texture is the question.


You read me right Tricia! A textured yarn is not the best for this design! IMHO.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BEv, et al--yes, I wanted to acknowledge the benefit of the green weed since we had taken some time talking about it here. My PI was the case from hell. Eye swollen shut, face like a balloon, arms and hands totally covered, yuk. So betw the homeopathic remedy and the plantain, I have gotten thru this in record time about 8-10 days. In the past this would have taken me about 2 months to get thru such a case.

Tricia-Julie--sorry if I am not understanding clearly. My mental focus is purely illusionary right now. The Bamboo Silk is very smooth, soft and silky. It also has a nice sheen. I was talking about finding a textured stitch for the yarn, not adding texture to the Traveling Vine pattern.
Maybe try the pattern with a larger needle.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you for the link to the pattern I hope we all join in like we use to  I need to find out how many beads to buy does anyone have that information? Maybe its in the pattern or did we decide to do that on our own? LOL

Tamarque I understand your _ My mental focus is purely illusionary right now._ feeling.. I seem to float in my own at times.. just trying to make it to the next big decision to make  I went to the specialist a few days ago... no outbreaks and then the next day I was covered again  I can take the medications to make the itch go away so I am comfortable  I need to get the blood work done to find out what is going on.. what a pain.. !!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> BEv, et al--yes, I wanted to acknowledge the benefit of the green weed since we had taken some time talking about it here. My PI was the case from hell. Eye swollen shut, face like a balloon, arms and hands totally covered, yuk. So betw the homeopathic remedy and the plantain, I have gotten thru this in record time about 8-10 days. In the past this would have taken me about 2 months to get thru such a case.
> 
> Tricia-Julie--sorry if I am not understanding clearly. My mental focus is purely illusionary right now. The Bamboo Silk is very smooth, soft and silky. It also has a nice sheen. I was talking about finding a textured stitch for the yarn, not adding texture to the Traveling Vine pattern.
> Maybe try the pattern with a larger needle.


I am thinking the Traveling Vine would look nice with that yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> thank you for the link to the pattern I hope we all join in like we use to  I need to find out how many beads to buy does anyone have that information? Maybe its in the pattern or did we decide to do that on our own? LOL
> 
> Tamarque I understand your _ My mental focus is purely illusionary right now._ feeling.. I seem to float in my own at times.. just trying to make it to the next big decision to make  I went to the specialist a few days ago... no outbreaks and then the next day I was covered again  I can take the medications to make the itch go away so I am comfortable  I need to get the blood work done to find out what is going on.. what a pain.. !!


Ronie, It almost sounds like a stress related condition. I have been reading some interesting things related to drinking coffee. Green Tea is suggested as a healthy alternative.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia-Julie--sorry if I am not understanding clearly. My mental focus is purely illusionary right now. The Bamboo Silk is very smooth, soft and silky. It also has a nice sheen. I was talking about finding a textured stitch for the yarn, not adding texture to the Traveling Vine pattern.
> Maybe try the pattern with a larger needle.


You may not see the pattern until after 24 rows or two repeats. Then the individual leaves start to show. It is a pretty pattern and very easy. wrn is yo or yarn over. Each m1 is a yo. tbl is through the back loop. This twists the stitch to stand out and outline the leaf. If you have any questions I am sure Julie will be glad to help.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> I also love taking pictures of clouds. I just took this one recently because of the amazing colors.


That cloud has a beautiful color. I went to get rid of my recyclables today and I was watching the clouds over the landfill. They were pretty low today. Sometimes they seem so low that you would be able to touch them. 
I watch the birds there too. They have bluebird boxes and the bluebirds do use them.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Oops double post.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome and sorry to not be on the lace party to say that sooner. Once I get onto KP I find so many interesting threads to read and the lace party is right up there on the list that I am not getting through my WIP's or my new to be WIP's. I find you all a very positive addiction.

I will be visiting but not as regularly as I would like to.

Thank you for so many things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LesleighAnne,
I know what you mean about not getting things done, because I am on this thread. However, it's usually the dishes let set, or the dust to gather, or laundry undone.  This cuts into my actual knitting time just a little bit.

I want you to know, if you need to buy yarn, but feel you shouldn't, come on here, we will help you get past that bump, so you can buy your yarn. And feel good about it. ;D We are all enablers here and we are all addicted.  And we are quite happy about it.

Join in when you can. We love it when you stop by.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--thanks for the clarification about the M1 being a YO. In my sample I did M1 by lifting the inbtw bar and knitting into it. I can see that a YO would help give better visual definition. Actually that sounds like more fun to do as I hate M1's.

Ronie--as we discussed before, stress will bring out the hives. I can't say why your vital force is chosing this expression, but the hives are not the issue, but only the symptom of what is wrong. Medication will not cure them. At best it will only suppress the body's reaction. However, in doing that, it can send the stress deeper into your body and cause more dire disease.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> LesleighAnne,
> I know what you mean about not getting things done, because I am on this thread. However, it's usually the dishes let set, or the dust to gather, or laundry undone.  This cuts into my actual knitting time just a little bit.
> 
> I want you to know, if you need to buy yarn, but feel you shouldn't, come on here, we will help you get past that bump, so you can buy your yarn. And feel good about it. ;D We are all enablers here and we are all addicted.  And we are quite happy about it.
> ...


Dusting? Dishes? Cooking? only to eat. Yarn ooh yes. Do drop by here as you can. They got me hooked:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--I am stunned everytime I look at your sky photo. Amazing that you captured that fantastic color. Periodically I see flaming skies, usually just before sunset. Our colors are oranges and yellows. The ones with dark storm clouds coming in behind the colors are the most exciting. Never captured them on film, tho.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a day late but I hope you had a great birthday Bev!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--I am stunned everytime I look at your sky photo. Amazing that you captured that fantastic color. Periodically I see flaming skies, usually just before sunset. Our colors are oranges and yellows. The ones with dark storm clouds coming in behind the colors are the most exciting. Never captured them on film, tho.


I have seen those storm clouds too, as my daughter lives overlooking the Hudson River. The changes in color are amazing. 
I seem to be better at capturing colors in photography than I am with yarn :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--where in the Hudson Valley does your daughter live?

Don't sell yourself short on colors: it is a learning experience, letting your eye take in the contrasts and letting your body feel the energy of the combinations. Much is trial and error until you begin to see what works for your and what doesn't. Shirley shared a bit about her design process on the Conversation on Color forum. It was a learning process that she went thru over the years till she got to a place of 'knowing.' Learning to cook is like that. Most things are like that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone, Happy Fathers day to all the DAD's out there... I have no clue as to what I am doing today but yesterday I couldn't put my knitting down for long I am having a great time learning Intarsia. I want smooth lines though like in the yarn keeper Bev linked to.. That piece had nice straight lines and I get a 'tick' mark when I change colors.. it could be because I am increasing and decreasing.. I think I will have to play with it more 
I saw yesterday where I can get those Bon Bons from Lion Brand Yarns for a fair price. I have to go back to that store on Wednesday so maybe I will pick a package up and play with it.. have you all seen them?? they are small cotton balls of colorful yarn that are all packaged together. I have always thought they were too expensive for what you get.. but on sale they are a bit better priced.. still spendy though.. I am so upset with LionBrand for changing my favorite cotton yarn... the skeins use to be twice the size they are now and for the same price!!! but the colors are amazing  guess I need to shop these sales..LOL


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Hi - I haven't disappeared - I've been lurking and reading everything. Got caught up in one of these word games on here!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Ronie--I have a big issue with the yarn changes these companies do, particularly the biggest ones with lower priced yarns. LB had such great Cotton colors in fairly large balls. I also liked their Cotton Ease which had great colors. When they began to put out their 'new' cotton line, the colors were much less sophisticated, for lack of a better word. And making smaller skeins/balls for same price is a price increase in my book. I recently bought some of the little packages of very small balls. Haven't figured out what to do with them.

So glad you are having great fun with intarsia. If the inc/dec is at the color change, can you move it over 1 stitch?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, thank you for sharing your clouds photo. Those colors are amazing! I wonder if it is the tilt of the earth right now helping those colors along?

Tamarque, I am glad you are feeling better with the PI. What a relief!

Ronie, I am so sorry your hives broke out again. Do you think it could have been stress about your appointment? :?

*Happy Father's Day!*


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did think it was stress to begin with but I was put on some antianxiety pills and that had no affect on them.
The doctor gave me a general idea of what could be going on and I don't remember the particulars but he also said that we will know more when the blood work comes back.  Celiac may be one of my issues and there was something else about my Thyroid that could be the problem.. I am just waiting. I was very disappointed that there wasn't a conclusive find with the skin tests 

Tamarque I'm glad your skin issue is getting better...  its not fun feeling like you want to scratch all the time


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, those itches are a killer--kept me up most of the night wanting to claw myself. I am still itchy but a lot of it is the skin healing. My homeopathic remedy cuts the itch if I still need it. So thankful for that healing modality.

Wish I could help with your hives/stress.

Talking about stressers in life. My cat passed away yesterday. It tore me up and happened so quickly. I know he wanted to stay and, in his very self-confident manner, thought he would be around for years. I did contact an animal communicator who relayed that message to me. I had made peace with losing him but this message gave me hope that he was fighting and so I did, too. When it didn't work, he went into a completely crashed state and passed within hours. I wasn't prepared. The communicator wrote back to me a wonderful note from him. I don't know if it was all him or she was inserting her own wishes for peace for me. But it was a beautiful note and it is carrying me thru this day.

Just happy that we finally have a sunny day this week and I could walk in the garden after a long week of rain.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--where in the Hudson Valley does your daughter live?
> 
> Don't sell yourself short on colors: it is a learning experience, letting your eye take in the contrasts and letting your body feel the energy of the combinations. Much is trial and error until you begin to see what works for your and what doesn't. Shirley shared a bit about her design process on the Conversation on Color forum. It was a learning process that she went thru over the years till she got to a place of 'knowing.' Learning to cook is like that. Most things are like that.


Oh Tamarque, so sorry for your loss. At least you are able to get some peace from your walk in the garden in the sunshine and from the message given to you. 
Thank you for you encouragement on the color learning curve.
My daughter lives in Hudson, NY. Her house is up high on a hill that over looks the river and the Foothills of the Catskill Mts. Here is a pic from her balcony.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your cat


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, those itches are a killer--kept me up most of the night wanting to claw myself. I am still itchy but a lot of it is the skin healing. My homeopathic remedy cuts the itch if I still need it. So thankful for that healing modality.
> 
> Wish I could help with your hives/stress.
> 
> ...


Tamarque, I am so sorry. Many blessings to you.

I have to let you know that somehow when I get poison ivy, I know that it is PI and not mosquito bites after the first itch. And so I am able to not scratch. But I have tried all types of topical treatments to no avail. I have to take an antihistine. Now mosquito bites are another story. I scratch like crazy.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, have you tried keeping a journal of everything you eat every day to see if a type of food is a trigger? Celiac is a stomach or intestinal problem, isn't it? I pray that you are healed miraculously without medications. 

Caryn, your clouds are amazing. I do love clouds! 

Toni, your kitchen view is amazing. Was that picture just taken, or is the red from fall, if leaves change where you are.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Hugs and prayers.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry tamarque


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone--thank you for your support. It really helps.

KittyChris--try Apple cider vinegar on mosquito bites. You can splash it on your exposed skin when going out to repel them. It took me almost 8? yrs of trying different homeopathic remedies before I found the right one, but it gives relief from the itches and brings about healing. But the plantain juice I made was definitely soothing on the skin. You must have plantain growing around you now. It can be picked and frozen for use when needed. Might be worth a try--the price is right.

Caryn--Hudson is about an hour from me. It has become a very cute town with lots of local cultural events. Hudson Valley Etsy is based there, too. I participated in a craft fair last year that they co-sponsored. Beautiful mountain and sky views in this region.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Tamarque, I'm sad for the loss of your beloved kitty. My heart goes out to you.

Ronie - those nasty hives! Shoo! Hope you don't really have anything physically amiss, but the emotional aspects can be disturbing as well. Sending you some warm and soothing thoughts!!!!

I'll try and capture one of our sunsets.....they can be incredible!! Love the pictures of the others posted.

Have been trying to find time to send a photo of the color stranded work I did just to see what some colors looked like. Maybe I can do it now.....will have to post on the color conversation as well. I haven't become brave enough to try the lace/color ideas. However, I do have a sweater kit I bought probably 25 years ago...still in its package that is all intarsia and it is the world! Countries in interesting colors...maybe I'll get that out and see if I can do it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
So sorry you are dealing with hives again. Trying to track down the cause is a real bear. I hope that the doctors can help you. Also, sending soothing thoughts. Is there a soothing tub soak that may help? You have probably tried everything.

Caryn,
Love that picture. Gorgeous.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jacki, very pretty. Nice work.

Tamarque. sorry for the loss of your cat. hugs.

Ronie, Get better soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you everyone I have a plan and my doc and I are working on it  at least I don't itch all the time now. 

Tamaraque I'm so sorry... it is hard. I'm keeping a close eye on my Sassy she's fine for now  I fear each morning that she won't be with us.. and enjoy the time we do have I am sure you were a great mom!

Jacki I think that is so beautiful!! I love the colors and your stitching.. you have done a great job with this... I am using all the same handful of colors in my blocks so I can some how patchwork them together like a 'Crazy quilt' and they will all go together


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacki,
I see now that you were trying to post your picture when I posted my comments. Love you color work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Jackie* That colour work is a joy to look at. 
*Ronie* I hope you feel better soon. Do keep us informed what your Dr comes up with.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... I hope your weekend was a great one! Mine went by so fast  I start my full week back  yay spending money again... its not much but it really helps.. I'll check back for this weeks link a little later in the day...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is so completely off topic, but everyone has been so supportive around my cat transitioning that I want to share this with you. The animal communicator I contacted had been in touch with me several times. The last post said that Tiny, my cat, is the happiest cat she ever dealt met. His spirit was completely accepting of his destiny and was so happy to have been with me. He was trying to teach me that we can't control what happens. He sent me 100 beautiful rainbows and would always be with me. Whether you trust in these experiences or not, this is such a loving and kind communication to receive when grieving.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! I have great plans for this next week of Lace Party, but have picked up a bug on my pc. I am currently working to get rid of it before starting the new link. I am sorry for the delay. 

Yes, Chris, that sunset was just a week ago! I couldn't believe it when I saw it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning! I have great plans for this next week of Lace Party, but have picked up a bug on my pc. I am currently working to get rid of it before starting the new link. I am sorry for the delay.
> .


Good luck- hope you conquer that PC Bug!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

No problem, Toni.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, we will try this again. I have deleted browsing history, etc., done two virus scans, and gotten rid of a downloaded program, maybe now, the popups will stop...so far so good. 

In the mean time, I have chosen to explore short rows and have lots of links on my new pinterest board "Knitting". If you would like you can go there and check them out. I will get a new page started for us asap.  Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, we will try this again. I have deleted browsing history, etc., done two virus scans, and gotten rid of a downloaded program, maybe now, the popups will stop...so far so good.
> 
> In the mean time, I have chosen to explore short rows and have lots of links on my new pinterest board "Knitting". If you would like you can go there and check them out. I will get a new page started for us asap.  Thank you for your patience.


Sounds like you landed something similar to what I have been fighting!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the link to the new Lace Party. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266491-1.html#5540333


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like you landed something similar to what I have been fighting!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamaraque that is a beautiful story she told you.. I would love to believe this of my pets that have passed too.. 

I'll see everyone over in the new party ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This is so completely off topic, but everyone has been so supportive around my cat transitioning that I want to share this with you. The animal communicator I contacted had been in touch with me several times. The last post said that Tiny, my cat, is the happiest cat she ever dealt met. His spirit was completely accepting of his destiny and was so happy to have been with me. He was trying to teach me that we can't control what happens. He sent me 100 beautiful rainbows and would always be with me. Whether you trust in these experiences or not, this is such a loving and kind communication to receive when grieving.


Tamarque, That is wonderful to hear. And so true. We sometimes have preconceived ideas as to how things should be in our life and it usually does not work out that way. And Tiny was able to happily teach you that lesson.

I don't know for sure what lessons have been shown to me, but I do know that there has to have been lessons subconsciously learned. 
I had a good little cry yesterday thinking about you and Brain56 and Ronie.

I have lost 4 cats over the past 5 years. I have had all of them euthanized as they had gotten to a point where they were no longer eating, and I just couldn't bear to stand by and watch them starve to death.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for a great few weeks Bev... Great topic!!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for a great few weeks Bev... Great topic!!!


Here, here!! It was an awesome and inspiring week!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, so much. I am so glad that Shirley chimed in and took us to a whole new level. I really didn't know much about color, that's why I chose the topic. I wanted to learn. Shirley does not disappoint!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Bev for continuing on for an extra week... It was a great topic!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are welcome all.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another great week my fellow knitters! And we are off to a wonderful start with the topic of short rows.

Baby blanket update: I have made the top border section and am now starting my way down one side. I am almost finished with the third ball so I now know I will not run out of yarn as I have one more ball available.

Happy knitting all.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the download... I couldn't find it on my computer either, and was so relieved to have it after all!! Now to find the right yarn... 


tamarque said:


> I deleted that hurt book sale ASAP and decided to spare everyone else.
> 
> Julie--I wasn't thinking of adding texture to Traveling Vine but finding a different pattern that would show up on the yarn. I think if I had patience, beads would be a good choice for this yarn to highlight some of the movement in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for all your work hosting the party, Bev.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Another great week my fellow knitters! And we are off to a wonderful start with the topic of short rows.
> 
> Baby blanket update: I have made the top border section and am now starting my way down one side. I am almost finished with the third ball so I now know I will not run out of yarn as I have one more ball available.
> 
> Happy knitting all.


Congratulations, Melanie!

Thank you for a great several weeks, Bev! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are all welcome. I enjoyed it and learned so much. So glad Shirley joined in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--this was a sterling topic and we have had a great time discussing and sharing color. great job.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tamarque.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to finish the Baby blanket I'd started...mmm..about 2 years ago.

I closed off yesterday but enjoyed the extra naps before going online with KP again. Having me fall asleep mid-sentence isn't going to help anyone who needs research done. :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I managed to finish the Baby blanket I'd started...mmm..about 2 years ago.
> 
> I closed off yesterday but enjoyed the extra naps before going online with KP again. Having me fall asleep mid-sentence isn't going to help anyone who needs research done. :-D


YAY!! that's great! I knew someone who had narcolepsy and he would fall asleep all the time  that is why he had me.. he couldn't drive like that  The family couldn't depend on him staying awake while he cooked either... so he had a group of us girls come in and help him.. he was such a sweet man too


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I managed to finish the Baby blanket I'd started...mmm..about 2 years ago.
> 
> I closed off yesterday but enjoyed the extra naps before going online with KP again. Having me fall asleep mid-sentence isn't going to help anyone who needs research done. :-D


Oh, 2 years. I was hoping to be done before the baby is born (mid-Sep), guess I better get knitting :shock: My other newly married niece and soon to be married nephew better plan their babies with a bit more notice to me and stagger the births by a few years if they want more than a pair of booties, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Oh, 2 years. I was hoping to be done before the baby is born (mid-Sep), guess I better get knitting :shock: My other newly married niece and soon to be married nephew better plan their babies with a bit more notice to me and stagger the births by a few years if they want more than a pair of booties, lol.


That's right. You tell 'em, Melanie!  They should follow their aunti's schedule, not their own.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, you really have done us proud with this thread. The creativity has exploded. Thank you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are quite welcome, Norma.


----------

